# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ماهي جنسية 000؟

## عيون لاتنام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن شاء الله تعجبكم هالمسابقة يااااارب وهي مايبيلها شرح سهلة   :rolleyes: 
وهي تختص فقط بالجنسيات 



ويلا نبدأ بأول سؤاااال 


ماهي جنسية عالم الفلك جاليليو (1564- 1642) ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ماهي جنسية عالم الفلك جاليليو (1564- 1642) ؟
ايطالي الجنسيه
فكره حلوة عزيزتي عيون..
الله يعطيج العاافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ماهي جنسية غراهام بل؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* عيونك الحلوة والله يعافيج ويقويج ولايحرمنا من وجودج دايم ياااارب*
*وجواب سؤالج هو*
*ألكسندر غراهام عالم* *اسكتلندي** أخترع* *الهاتف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية الكيمائي كارل ويلهلم شيل(1742-1786) ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عالم كيميائي سويدي الجنسيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*روبرت ويلهلم بانس* , *عالم كيميائي ماجنسيته؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><FONT size=5><STRONG><FONT color=red>روبرت ويلهلم بانس

----------


## ابو طارق

* عالم الطبيعة  السير ديفيد بوستر*

----------


## Sweet Magic

عزيزتي  عيون لا تنام  


موضوع  لطيف مره  


يعطيك العافيه  

ما ننحرم جديد  مسابقاتك  

تحياتي  لك 

×××××××××






السير ديفيد بوستر( 1781- 1868)

عالم الطبيعه الاسكوتلندى ,

 ومبتكر المشكال الذى ينتج صوراوالوانا متعدده داخل جهاز اشبه بالتلسكوب.. وصاحب الابحاث الرائده فى البصريات واستقطاب الضوء.. وقد فقد بصره سنة 1831 اثر انفجار اثناء قيامه باحدى التجارب الكيماويه

----------


## Sweet Magic

*علم الفيزياء* *(ارنست راذرفورد)*




*×××××*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد العالم النيوزلندي إرنست رذرفورد في مدينة نيلسون عام 1871 و تلقى تعليمه هناك، ثم التحق بجامعة ويلنجتون و تخصص في* *الرياضيات** و* *الفيزياء**.*
*نال بعد ذلك منحة دراسية من جامعة* *كامبريدج** في* *إنجلترا**، ثم انتقل للعمل في معمل كافيندش العريق تحت إشراف العالم الكبير* *جوزيف طومسون** مكتشف* *الإلكترون**، و هناك اهتم بدراسة الأشعة الصادرة من* *عنصر**الراديوم**.*
*ثم انتقل إلى* *كندا** للعمل في جامعة ماك جيل و توصل إلى مكونات الإشعاع الصادر من الراديوم، و بين أنه يتكون من ثلاثة مكونات:**أشعة ألفا**: و هي جسيمات موجبة الشحنة قصيرة المدى تتكون من أنوية* *ذرة**الهيليو**م (أي 2* *بروتون** و 2* *نيوترون**) تنبعث من الجسم المشع أثناء تحلل ذراته.* *أشعة بيتا**: و هي جسيمات سالبة الشحنة و مداها أكبر من أشعة ألفا. و تتألف* *جسيمات بيتا** من إلكترونات سريعة - تقارب سرعتها* *سرعة الضوء**- تنبعث من* *نواة**الذرة** تنتج من تحلل نيوترونات النواة و هي ليست الإلكترونات الخارجية التي تدور حول النواة.* *أشعة جاما**: و هي* *موجات كهرومغناطيسية** تنبعث من الجسم المشع ذات تردد عالٍِِِ و مدى كبير جداَ و لها قدرة على النفاذ في المواد لدرجة أنها تحتاج إلى بضعة أمتار من الخرسانة لإيقافها.* *وبتلك الاكتشافات الكبيرة، فإن رذرفورد يعتبر واضع أساس نظرية* *النشاط الإشعاعي**.*
*غادر رذرفورد* *كندا** ليعود مجددا إلى* *إنجلترا** و ينتقل إلى جامعة مانشستر عام 1907. و هناك قام باستكمال بحوثه على* *المواد المشعة** حيث قام بسلسلة من التجارب لدراسة التصادم بين* *أشعة ألفا** و العناصر المختلفة، و أدت تلك التجارب إلى معرفة مكونات* *الذرة** و وضع نموذج رذرفورد الذري الذي شرح فيه تصوراَ عاما لشكل الذرة و بين أنها تتكون من* *نواة** موجبة الشحنة و إلكترونات خارجية تدور حولها.*
*ثم في عام 1919 بدأ رذرفورد سلسلة أخرى من التجارب قذف فيها أنوية ذرات العناصر بجسيمات ألفا مما حولها لعناصر أخرى نتيجة تغير التركيب الذري لها. حصل ارنست رذرفورد على* *جائزة نوبل** في* *الكيمياء** عام 1908 لجهوده في مجال* *النشاط الإشعاعي**، كما حصل على لقب "فارس" عام 1914 كما عين رئيسا لمعمل كافنديش خلفا للعالم* *جوزيف طومسون**، و حصل على لقب "بارون" عام 1931 تقديراَ لإسهاماته العظيمة. تحصل كذلك على* *وسام فرنكلن** سنة 1924 .*
*توفي العالم إرنست رذرفورد عام 1937 عن عمر يناهز 66 عاماَ في* *كامبريدج**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مكتشف الكهرباء  الاول* 

*فون غيركه*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

ألماني

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

مخترع السكك الفولاذية
(هنري بسمر))؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بريطاني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي جنسية عالم الطبيعة فروزييه (1756-1785) ؟_

----------


## ريام البراري

باين من اسمه فرنسي 
 ما جنسية العالم المعروف  فرويد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة هو فرنسي يعطيك الف عافية اختي ريام البراري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سيجموند فرويد_ 
_ولد فرويد في فريبج عام 1856__بالنمسا__ من أبوين يهوديين إستقر أجدادهم بمنطقة فرايبرغ بعد أن فروا من ملاحقة اليهود في_ _كولن__. و رغم أن فرويد صار لاحقا ملحدا فقد كان دائما يؤكد على أهمية الديانة اليهودية في تكوينه_



_أنتظر التصحيح_

----------


## ريام البراري

صححححححححححح اكيد وننتظر السؤال القادم

----------


## ابو طارق

كارل ماركس (5 مايو 1818 إلى 14 مارس 1883)

. فيلسوف ، سياسي، وصحفي ،ومنظّر اجتماعي.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ولد كارل ماركس بمدينة (ترير) في ولاية (رينانيا) الألمانية عام 1818م والتحق بجامعة بون عام 1833 لدراسة القانون. أظهر ماركس اهتماماً بالفلسفة رغم معارضة والده الذي أراد لماركس ان يصبح محامياً. وقام ماركس بتقديم رسالة الدكتوراة في الفلسفة عام 1840 وحاز على شهادة الدكتوراة.*
*يعني جنسيته الماني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توماس اديسون مخترع المصباح الكهربائي ؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إمريكي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي جنسية عالم الفلك ابن الشاطر ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أبو الحسن علاء الدين بن علي بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المطعم الأنصاري* المعروف باسم *ابن الشاطر* (704 هـ/1304 م-777 هـ/1375 م)، عالم فلكورياضياتسوريدمشقيمسلم. قضى معظم حياته في وظيفة التوقيت ورئاسة المؤذنين في الجامع الأمو ب دمشق. وصنع ساعة شمسية لضبط وقت الصلاة سماها "الوسيط" وضعها على إحدى مآذن الجامع الأموي. صحح نظرية بطليموس، وسبق كوبرنيكوس فيما توصل إليه بقرون عديده ، ونشر ذلك في كتابه نهاية السؤال في تصحيح الأصول.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يعقوب بن إسحاق الكندي مؤسس الفلسفة العربية الإسلامية وكذلك  رياضي و فيزيائي؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عراقي   بما انه  من مواليد الكوفة  وتربى  فيها*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشاعر  عمر  ابو  ريشة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شاعر سوري راحل، ولد في منبج في سوريا ، و تلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في حلب ، و أتم دراسته الثانوية في الجامعـه الامريكية ،ثم أرسله ابوه إلى انجلتــرا عام (1930م) ، ليدرس الكيمياء الصناعية. وهو من كبار شعراء وادباء العصر الحديث وله مكانة مرموقة في ديوان الشعر العربي وهو الانسان الشاعر الاديب الدبلوماسي الذى حمل في عقله وقلبة الحب والعاطفة للوطن وللانسان وللتاريخ العربي وعبر في اعمالة وشعره بأرقي وابدع الصور والكلمات والمعاني .*
*عمل عمر ابوريشة مديرا لدار الكتب في حلب و انتخب عضوا في المجمع العلمي عام 1948 وعمل ملحق ثقافي لسوريا في الجامعة العربية ثم عين سفير سوريا في البرازيل وبعدها تنقل في عملة الدبلوماسي بين الارجنتين وشيلي والهند والولايات المتحدة .*
*حصل الشاعر الكبير عمر ابوريشة على أوسمه من البرازيل ، الارجنتين ، النمسا ، لبنان ، سوريـا ، وكرم في العديد من المؤتمرات العربية والدولية .*
*توفي الشاعر عمر أبو ريشة في الرياض يوم السبت الثاني والعشرين من ذي الحجة عام 1410هـ، الموافق 14/6/1990م وتم نقل جثمانة ودفن في مدينة حلب في سوريا .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المؤلف والفيلسوف ألبير كامو؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فرنسي مولود بالجزائر لعائلة من المستوطنين الفرنسيين اثناء الأحتلال الفرنسي


أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*ألبير كامو*


*ألبير كامو - Albert Camus ، ولد يوم* *7 نوفمبر**1913** بمدينة* *الذرعان**بالجزائر** و توفي* *4 يناير**1960** . مؤلف و* *فيلسوف**فرنسي**. وواحد من النجوم الاجتماعيين لتيار* *الوجودية** ( مع* *جين بول سارتر**).*
*كامو كان ثاني اصغر حائز على جائزة* *نوبل**.( بعد* *روديارد كبلنغ**)، كما انه اصغر من مات من كل الحائزين على جائزة نوبل.*

* نشأته*

*ولد كامو في* *الجزائر** ابان الاحتلال الفرنسي لعائلة من المستوطنين الفرنسيين. كانت والدته تعود لأصول* *أسبانية**، وتوفى والده في* *الحرب العالمية الاولى**. عاش كامو في ظروف من الفقر والعوز في الجزائر.*
*اثناء دراسته الجامعية في الجزائر التقط كامو مرض* *السل** واثر ذلك على نشاطاته الرياضية و الدراسية. عمل كامو خلال سني دراسته في اعمال يدوية بسيطة.*
*حصل على اجازته في الفلسفة عام* *1935**م، و في العام اللاحق قدم بحثه في* *الأفلاطونية الجديدة**.*
*التحق كامو* *بالحزب الشيوعي الفرنسي** عام* *1934**م، وذلك مساندة للوضع السياسي في اسبانيا (و الذي ادى إلى* *الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية**) أكثر مما كان ايمانا* *بالماركسية**–اللينينية**.*
*في عام* *1936**م شارك كامو في نشاطات* *شيوعية** جزائرية تنادي بألاستقلال، و لم يعجب ذلك رفاقه في الحزب الشيوعي الفرنسي الذين وصموه* *بالتروتسكية** ، الامر الذي عزز انفصامه عن العقيدة* *الستالينية**.*
*عمل بشكل متقطع في* *المسرح** و* *الصحافة** وقد كتب اثناء عمله الصحفي عن ظروف* *العرب** السيئة الامر الذي كلفه وظيفته.*
*في الفترة الاولى من* *الحرب العالمية الثانية**، كان البير كامو من دعاة السلم ، لكن فيما بعد ، وبالذات عندما اعدم النازيون* *جابرييل بيري**، تبلور موقفه من المقاومة ضد الاحتلال النازي وانضم إلى خلية "الكفاح"، وعمل محررا لجريدة تحمل نفس الاسم. كان أحد المؤسيسن لجريدة* *الجزائر الجمهورية** رفقت* *كتاب ياسين** ولقد كان من طاقمها الصحفي .*
*في هذه الفترة ، و تحديدا في عام* *1942**م انتقل إلى* *بوردو**، و انهى في هذه السنة بالذات أول مؤلفاته "* *الغريب** ،* *وأسطورة سيزيف**. في العام* *1943** التقى بالفيلسوف المعروف جان بول سارتر في افتتاح مسرحية* *الذباب** التي كتبها الأخير ، ونشأت بينهما صداقة عميقة نتيجة تشابه الأفكار بينهما وإعجاب كل منهما بالآخر الذي كان قبل اللقاء بسنوات وذلك من خلال قراءة كل منهما كتابات الآخر.*
*مع نهاية الحرب ، ظل كامو رئيسا لتحرير جريدة الكفاح ، إلى ان فقدت مغزاها النضالي و صارت مجرد جريدة تجارية ، فتركها عام* *1947**م ، وصار مقربا أكثر من دائرة سارتر و صار أهم اعضاء حاشية سارتر في جادة السان جرمان. كما انه قام بجولة في* *الولايات المتحدة** و قدم عدة محاضرات عن الوجودية. ورغم انه حسب على اليسار السياسي الا ان انتقاداته المتكررة للستالينية اكسبته عداء الشيوعيين، وعزلته لاحقا حتى عن سارتر.*
*في عام* *1949**م عادت اليه اثار مرض* *السل** وعزلته في مصح لمدة عامين. و في عام* *1951**م نشر كتابه التمرد الذي قدم فيه تحليللا فلسفيا للتمرد والثورة واعلن فيه رفضه الصريح للشيوعية، الامر الذي اغضب الكثير من زملائه وأدى إلى انفصاله النهائي عن سارتر. الاستقبال القاسي الذي استقبل فيه هذا الكتاب ادخلته في كآبة وعزلة، وبدأ، بدلا من الانتاج و التأليف، إلى ترجمة المسرحيات.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عبد الرحمن الجامي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيح اختي عيون وعمي ابو طارق*
*بوركت جهودكم القيمة*
*الله يعطيكم العاافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من مشاهير شعراء فارس و كتابهم في القرن التاسع الهجري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سعيد تقي الدين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*لبناني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الشاعر العربي الكبير محمد مهدي الجواهري ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد مهدي الجواهري*



*((ابو فرات))*

* عراقي* 




*محمد مهدي الجواهري (1899 -1997) شاعر من* *العراق** ولد في* *النجف** ، كان أبوه عبد الحسين عالماً من علماء* *النجف** ، أراد لابنه أن يكون عالماً دينيا، لذلك ألبسه عباءة العلماء وعمامتهم وهو في سن العاشرة. يرجع اصول الجواهري إلى عائلة تُعرف بآل الجواهر ، نسبة إلى أحد أجداد الأسرة والذي يدعى الشيخ محمد حسن صاحب الجواهر ، والذي ألّف كتاباً في الفقه واسم الكتاب "جواهر الكلام في شرح شرائع الإسلام " ومنه جاء لقب الجواهري. قرأ* *القرآن** وهو في سن مبكرة ثم أرسله والده إلى مُدرّسين كبار ليعلموه الكتابة والقراءة و* *النحو**والصرف** و* *البلاغة** و* *الفقه**. وخطط له والده وآخرون أن يحفظ في كل يوم خطبة من* *نهج البلاغة** وقصيدة من ديوان* *أبو الطيب المتنبي** .*
*نظم الشعر في سن مبكرة‏ وأظهر ميلاً منذ الطفولة إلى الأدب فأخذ يقرأ في كتاب* *البيان والتبيين** ومقدمة* *ابن خلدون** ودواوين الشعر ،‏ كان في أول حياته يرتدي لباس رجال الدين ، واشترك في* *ثورة العشرين** عام 1920 ضد السلطات البريطانية.*
*صدر له ديوان "بين الشعور والعاطفة" عام (1928). وكانت مجموعته الشعرية الأولى قد أعدت منذ عام (1924) لتُنشر تحت عنوان "خواطر الشعر في الحب والوطن والمديح". ثم اشتغل مدة قصيرة في بلاط الملك* *فيصل الأول** عندما تُوج ملكاً على* *العراق** وكان لا يزال يرتدي العمامة ، ثم ترك العمامة كما ترك الاشتغال في البلاط الفيصلي وراح يعمل بالصحافة بعد أن غادر النجف إلى* *بغداد** ، فأصدر مجموعة من الصحف منها جريدة ( الفرات ) وجريدة ( الانقلاب ) ثم جريدة ( الرأي العام ) وانتخب عدة مرات رئيساً لاتحاد الأدباء العراقيين .*
*استقال من البلاط سنة 1930 ، ليصدر جريدته (الفرات) ثم ألغت الحكومة امتيازها وحاول أن يعيد إصدارها ولكن بدون جدوى ، فبقي بدون عمل إلى أن عُيِّنَ معلماً في أواخر سنة 1931 في مدرسة* *المأمونية** ، ثم نقل لإلى ديوان الوزارة رئيساً لديوان التحرير . في أواخر عام 1936 أصدر جريدة (الانقلاب) إثر الانقلاب العسكري الذي قاده* *بكر صدقي** لكنه سرعان مابدأ برفض التوجهات الياسية للإنقلاب فحكم عليه بالسجن ثلاثة أشهر وبإيقاف الجريدة عن الصدور شهراً .*
*بعد سقوط حكومة الانقلاب غير اسم الجريدة إلى (الرأي العام) ، ولم يتح لها مواصلة الصدور ، فعطلت أكثر من مرة بسبب ما كان يكتب فيها من مقالات ناقدة للسياسات المتعاقبة . لما قامت حركة مارس 1941 أيّدها وبعد فشلها غادر العراق مع من غادر إلى* *إيران** ، ثم عاد إلى* *العراق** في العام نفسه ليستأنف إصدار جريدته (الرأي العام) . انتخب رئيساً لاتحاد الأدباء العراقيين ونقيباً للصحفيين, واجه مضايقات مختلفة فغادر العراق عام 1961 إلى* *لبنان** ومن هناك استقر* *في براغ** سبع سنوات ، وصدر له فيها في عام 1965ديوان جديد سمّاه " بريد الغربة " .*
*عاد إلى العراق في عام 1968 وخصصت له حكومة الثورة راتباً تقاعدياً قدره 150 ديناراً في الشهر ، في عام 1973 رأس الوفد العراقي إلى مؤتمر الأدباء التاسع الذي عقد في* *تونس** . تنقل بين* *سوريا**،مصر**،* *المغرب**،* *والأردن** ، ولكنه استقر في* *دمشق** ب* *سوريا** ونزل في ضيافة الرئيس الراحل* *حافظ الأسد**. كرمه الرئيس الراحل* *«حافظ الأسد**» بمنحه أعلى وسام في البلاد ، وقصيدة الشاعر الجواهري (**دمشق** جبهة المجد» يعتبر ذروة من ذرا شعره ومن أفضل قصائده ‏تجول في عدة دول ولكن كانت اقامته الدائمة في* *دمشق** التي امضى فيها بقية حياته حتى توفى عن عمر قارب المئة سنه ، في سوريا وجد الاستقرار والتكريم ، ومن قصائده الرائعة قصيدة عن دمشق وامتدح فيها الرئس حافظ الاسد ، (سلاما ايها الاسد..سلمت وتسلم البلد) .*
*(شاعر العرب الاكير ) ، اللقب الذي استحقه بجدارة في وقت مبكر في حياته الشعرية ، وارتضاه له العرب اينما كان واينما كان شعره ، رغم ان الساحة العربية كانت مليئة بالشعراء الكبار في عصره . فقد حصل على هذا اللقب عن جدارة تامة واجماع مطلق .*
*ان أهم ميزة في شعر الجواهري انه استمرار لتراث الشعر العربي العظيم ، ولعلنا لانجافي الحقيقة اذا قلنا انه لم يظهر بعد المتنبي شاعر مثل الجواهري ، وهذه قناعة العرب جميعا . قارئين ونقادا وباحثين . في الوقت ذاته واكب الحركة الوطنية العربية ، وعبر في شعره عنها ، وقدم لها قصائد ستظل خالدة . بالرغم من قصائده المطولة التي وصلت إلى أكثر من 100 بيت ،لاتجد فيها غير الجيد من الشعر ، فكله على وجه التقريب من اسمى الشعر العربي واقومه مادة ولغة واسلوبا ، وهي كذلك في اعلى مدارج الابداع ، وارقى مراقي الفن .*
*لهذا طبع شعر الجواهري في ذهن الناشئة من كل جيل مفاهيم وقيما شعرية انسانية لاتزول . اما التجديد في شعره فجاء مكللا بكل قيود الفن الرفيع من وزن و قافية ولغة واسلوب وموسيقى وجمال واداء .*
*توفي الجواهري في احدى مشافي العاصمة السورية* *دمشق** سنة 1997 عن عمر يناهز الثامنة و التسعين.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية المفكر والكاتب والناقد والمترجم جورج طرابيشي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ماهي جنسية المفكر والكاتب والناقد والمترجم جورج طرابيشي ؟*



*سوري الجنسية ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محمد حسنين هيكل ابرز الصحفيين العرب ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مصري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الروائي نجيب محفوظ ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

** 
*مصري* 

*نجيب محفوظ هو نجيب محفوظ بن عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم بن أحمد باشا. (**11 ديسمبر**1911**م -* *30 أغسطس**2006**م) اسمه المفرد مركب من اسمين تقديراً -من والده- للطبيب الراحل نجيب محفوظ الذى أشرف على ولادته. روائي* 
*مصري** حائز على* *جائزة نوبل** في الآداب عام* *1988**م* *ولد في* *القاهرة**، وحصل على ليسانس الآداب قسم الفلسفة من* *جامعة القاهرة** وتدرج بالوظائف الحكومية حتى عمل مديرا عاما للرقابة على المصنفات الفنية عام* *1959**م. تعرض محفوظ للهجوم واالمنع من قبل بعض الإسلاميين المتطرفين الذين رأوا في كتاباته مساسا بالشخصيات الدينية، خصوصا بسبب روايته* *أولاد حارتنا** التي منعت من الطبع في* *مصر** حتى نهاية عام 2006، حيث يستخدم محفوظ الرموز الشعبية ليقدم شخصيات الانبياء. وتعرض إلى محاولة* *اغتيال** فاشلة عام 1994. بدأ نجيب محفوظ بكتابة الرواية التاريخية ثم الرواية الأجتماعية. وتزيد مؤلفاته على 50 مؤلفاً. ترجمت معظم أعماله إلى العديد من اللغات العالمية وحصل على* *جائزة الدولة التشجيعية** في الروايةعام* *1959**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي جنسية* 

*الشاعر* 

*ادونيس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علي أحمد سعيد إسبر المعروف بـ* *أدونيس** شاعر سوري..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الشاعر احمد مطر ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عرااقي الجنسيه..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فروغ فرخزاد*

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*قبر فروغ* *بطهران*

 


*فروغ فرخزاد (**يناير 5**,* *1935** —* *فبراير 14**,* *1967**) تعتبر من أشهر الشاعرات* *الإيران**يات.*
*ولدت في عائلة عسكرية في* *طهران** سنة* *1935** ولها ستة أشقاء. أستكملت دراستها حتى الصف التاسع وحين أتمت عامها السادس عشر تزوجت من* *برويز شابور**. أكملت فروغ دراستها عبر دروس* *الرسم**والخياطة** ثم إنتقلت مع زوجها إلى* *الأهواز** وبعد عام رزقت بولدها الوحيد (كتبت فيه قصيدة "قصيدة لك").*
*بعد أقل من عامين حدث الطلاق بينها وبين زوجها وحصل الزوج على حضانة الإبن مما دفع فروخ لإكمال مسيرتها الأدبية. وعادت إلى طهران لكتابة الشعر وأصدرت أول ديوان لها في عام* *1955** بعنوان الأسير.*
*جذبت فروخ الإنتباه والرفض من مجتمعها كمطلقة تحمل أفكار نسوية جدلية.في عام* *1958** قضت تسعة شهور في أوروبا قابلت فيهم المنتج والكاتب الإيراني* *إبراهيم جولستان**. نشرت ديوانين آخرين بعنوان الجدار والثورة وذلك قبل ذهابها إلى* *تبريز** سنة* *1962** لتصوير فيلماً عن الإيرانيين المصابين* *بالجذام** بعنون "البيت أسود" وفاز بجوائز عالمية.وفى العام التالي* *1963** نشرت ديوان "ميلاد جديد" والذى كان علامة في تاريخ الشعر الحديث بإيران.*
*فى 14 فبراير 1967 توفت فروغ في حادث سيارة في عمر الثانية والثلاثين ونشر لها بعد وفاتها قصيدة بعنوان "لنؤمن ببداية موسم البرد" وتعد أقوى القصائد في الشعر* *الفارس**ي الحديث.*
*وهى أخت المغني والشاعر والناشط السياسي* *فريدون فرخزاد**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو وما جنسيته* 

*جبرا ابراهيم جبرا*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

جبرا ابراهيم جبرا مسعود ولد فى بيت لحم فى فلسصين وكانت حياتة فى العراق

----------


## ابو طارق

جول جمال 

من الابطال العرب في حرب السويس 

ما هي جنسيته

----------


## مريم المقدسة

جول جمال جنسيتة سورى

----------


## ابو طارق

*اندرية ساخاروف* 

*عالم نووي* 

*ما هي جنسيته*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن روسي لأنه من الأتحاد السوفييتي*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*روسي صحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المحقق الشيخ محمد السند؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سماحته من الجنسية* 

*البحرينية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أبو بكر محمد بن يحيى بن زكريا الرازي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فارسي ( إيراني )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو أبو بكر محمد بن يحيى بن زكريا الرازي (ح.* *250 هـ**/**864** م -* *5 شعبان**311هـ**/**19 نوفمبر**923** م)،*

* ولد في* *مدينة الري** في* *بلاد فارس** .*
*درس* *الرياضيات** و* *الطب** و* *الفلسفة** و* *الفلك** و* *الكيمياء** و* *المنطق** و* *الأدب**.*
*عمل رئيسا* *للبيمارستان المعتضدي** في* *بغداد**. له الكثير من الرسائل في شتى الأمراض وكتب في كل فروع الطب والمعروفة في ذلك العصر، وقد ترجم بعضها إلى* *اللاتينية** لتستمر المراجع الرئيسية في الطب حتى القرن السابع عشر، ومن أعظم كتبه "**تاريخ الطب**" وكتاب "**المنصوري**" في الطب و كتاب "**الأدوية المفردة**" الذي يتضمن الوصف الدقيق لتشريح أعضاء الجسم. هو أول من ابتكر* *خيوط الجراحة**، وصنع* *المراهم**، وله مؤلفات في* *الصيدلة** ساهمت في تقدم علم* *العقاقير** .وله 200 كتاب ومقال في مختلف جوانب* *العلوم**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الشاعر والممثل والمسرحي ويليام شكسبير* ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*وليم شكسبير - William Shakespeare**(1564 – 1616)* *ولد الشاعر والكاتب المسرحي وليم شكسبير في نيسان عام ،1564 في مدينة (سترانفوردأون أفون) في إنكلترا، وكان والده تاجرا ناجحاً اسمه جون شكسبير. وقد تلقى تعليماجيدا في المدرسة المحلية حيث تعلم اللاتينية واليونانية، وحصل شكسبير قدرا كبيرا منالمعلومات التاريخية، سواء في المدرسة او في منزله. وفي عام ،1582 تزوج شكسبير آنهاثاوي، وهي احدى فتيات ستراتفورد، وكانت تكبره بثماني سنوات. وقـد انجبا ثلاثةاطفال، بنتاً سمياها سوزانا، وتوأمين هما هانيت وجوديت**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة إنكليزي يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أنجي  ميركل* 

*اديبة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نمساوية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية السياسي والفيلسوف والصحفي والمنظر الإجتماعي كارل ماركس ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فيلسوف الماني ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فيليب حتي مؤرخ العرب والحضارة الإسلامية؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لبناني* 

*ولد فيليب حتي في بلدة شملان التابعة لمحافظة* *جبل لبنان** في ودرس في مدرسة القرية، ثم أكمل في مدرسة سوق الغرب الأمريكية الثانوية والتحق بعدها* *بالجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت**، وحصل منها على شهادة البكالوريوس في العلوم سنة (1326 هـ/1908 م)*
*التحق* *بجامعة كولومبيا** في أمريكا، وحصل منها على درجة* *الدكتوراة** سنة (1333 هـ/1915 م) وتقديرا لنبوغه عينته الجامعة مدرسا في قسم الدراسات الشرقية، وظل يعمل بها أربع سنوات.*
*استدعي من قبل* *جامعة برينستون** لتأسيس قسم لدراسات الشرق الأدنى فأقام مركزا للدراسات العربية وأنشأ مكتبة عربية إسلامية في جامعة برنستون تعنى بجمع المخطوطات والوثائق العربية ونشرها. ضمت المكتبة 5500 مخطوطة عربية وعمل لها فهرسا باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية حتى يسهل الاستفادة منها.*
*كرم من حكومات مصر ولبنان وسورية. توفي عام* *1978** م.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*موريس ماترلينك*

----------


## سيناريو

*موريس ماترلينك* 
*مؤلف يقدم عروض للمسرح وهو بلجيكي الجنسية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عبدالله الغول رئيس دولة جمهورية فماهي جنسيته ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رئيس جمهورية تركيا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرئيس* *محمد علي رجائي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المرحوم الشهيد الرئيس* 

*محمد علي رجائي* 

*ايراني الجنسية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*موريس لوبلان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* كاتب و روائي فرنسي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إدجر ألان بو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إمريكي*
* شاعر أمريكي وكاتب قصة قصيرة وناقد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الأختان برونتي*
*إن إميلي - وشارلوت ؟*

----------


## سيناريو

*بريطانيات يكتبون الروايات >> ربما*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ميخائيل ليرمونتوف* 

*شاعر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شاعر روسي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كان أرثر كونن دويل (طبيب وروائي)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السير آرثر كونان دويل (**22 مايو**1859** -* *7 يوليو**1930**) مبتدع شخصية* *شارلوك هولمز** الخيالية. ولد ( دويل ) في 22 مايو من عام 1859**بادنبورغ** -* *إسكتلندا*
*.. (كونان دويل) ولد من عائلة ليست بغنية وقد درس الطب في* *جامعة ادنبورغ** و تأثر كثيرا بشخصية أستاذة (* *د . جوزيف بل** ) الذي كان يتمتع بقدرة غير عادية على الاستنتاج . ثم انتقل للعيش في* *لندن** حيث اقام له عيادة هناك. لكنه للأسف لم تنجح . وبعد ثمان سنوات من العمل في الطب فكر ارثر بكتابة* *قصة** وفعلا فام بكتابة أول قصه له بعنوان "**الغرقة ذات اللون القرمزي**" ولاقت ترحيب من قبل الناس مما شجعته على طرح* *قصة** اخرى.عاش دويل حياة صراع مع شخصيته المبتكره* *شارلوك هولمز** فهو يعتقد إنها قد حازت على شهره أكثر منه شخصية ولذا ارد قتلها وفعلاً حصل ذلك بالفعل حيث قتلها في روايته الشهيرة ( قضية* *شارلوك هولمز** ) إلا انه لاقى إعتراضات من قبل جمهوره ومحبيه وقام بحركة مذهلة ورائعة حيث اعاد الشخصية للحياة. عاش دويل حياه متغيره مليئة بالمغامرات و كان مؤرخا ، صياد حيتان ، رياضيا و مراسلا حربيا وقد قام بانقاذ رجلين من* *الموت** شنقا عندما اثبت براءتهما باستخدام نفس الأساليب التي اتبعها في رواياته ومنحته* *الملكه فكتوريا** لقب الفارس(السير sir) عام 1902 لأعماله الجليله في بناء* *مستشفى** ميداني في* *جنوب افريقيا** وتوفي السير* *ارثر كونان دويل** عام 1930 .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فدوى  طوقان*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

فلسصينة الجنسية

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انها فلسطينية الجنسية* 

*السؤال*

*عبد الرحمن منيف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* سعودي الجنسيه ..*
*ولد من اب سعودي وام عراقيه ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جين أوستن كاتبة روائية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إنجليزية*
*روائية إنجليزية رواياتها من أفضل ما كتب في اللغة* *الإنجليزية**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وليام سومرست موم روائي و كاتب مسرحي فماهي جنسيته ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

وليام سومرست موم (25 يناير1874 - 16 ديسمبر1965) روائي و كاتب مسرحيإنجليزي كان من أشهر كتاب بداية القرن العشرين و كان من أكثر الكتاب ربحا في الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين. من أكثر رواياته شهرة القمر وستة بنسات,وقد كان مصابا بداء السل الرئوي الحاد والذي منعه من إستكمال أكبر مخاطرة في حياته وهي العمل مع المكتب السادس البريطاني ( المخابرات البريطانية آنذاك ), بالتعاون مع المخابرات الامريكية وكانت المهمة عبارة عن العمل كجاسوس للمخابرات البريطانية داخل بيتروجراد ( روسيا ) إبان الثورة الروسية على القيصر واستلام البلاشفة وعلى رأسهم لينين الذي أصبح بعدها الزعيم الخالد للشيوعية السوفيتية ، وكانت مهمته تتلخص بجمع المعلومات لمصلحة المخابرات البرييطانية بخصوص السلام الاحادي بين روسيا وألمانيا والذي كان الشعب ينادي به ووافقهم عليه الحزب وكانت هذه (( ثورة السلام والخبز )) ، ومن خلال ( موم ) تبين للبريطانيين والامريكيين أن لينين قد وصل لروسيا من خلال عملية القطار الحديدي التي نفذتها ألمانيا وكان محتما نع لينين من توقيع السلام وكان لموم اهمية كبرى في ايصال هذه المعلومات فبادرت المخابرات البريطانية لسحب سومرست موم من المنطقة وشن غارات على روسيا لاجبارها على استكمال الحرب وبعد ذلك تم عزل سومرست موم من اللعبة الاستخباراتية وعلى اثر ذلك كتب روايته المشهورة كنت جاسوسا ،والتي حققت مبيعات هائلة وكذلك حققت صدمة كبرى للسوفييت وبعد ذلك اتجه سومرست موم للكتابات الاباحية والمبتذلة مما ادى إلى انحطاط قيمته الادبية .

----------


## ابو طارق

*كولن ولسن*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الناقد البريطاني "*كولن ولسن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فيصل جلول*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

( فيصل جلول )

كاتب لـــــبناني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة 

 *باحث وكاتب لبناني له العديد من الكتب والمؤلفات والمشاركات الحوارية*




يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الروائي جورج شيتوين غريفيث جونز ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جورج غريفيث الأسم الكامل جورج شيتوين غريفيث جونز ولد سنة 1857 وهو أحد أشهر أدباء الخيال العلمي البريطانيين وقد تأثر بالعديد من رواد هذا المجال أمثال "شيزني"و"جول فيرن" وقد نشر رواياته في عدة مجالات مثل مجلة "بيرسون" وقد حققت رواياته شهرة كبيرة في المملكة المتحدة والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وتوفي سنة 1906 .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حنا مينا* 

*روائي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حنا مينه روائي* *سوري** ولد في مدينة* *اللاذقية** عام* *1924**. ساهم في تأسيس رابطة الكتاب السوريين واتحاد الكتاب العرب. يعد حنا مينه أحد كبار* *كتاب الرواية** العربية. وتتميز رواياته* *بالواقعية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نقولا  زيادة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






> *نقولا زيادة*



 

*نقولا زيادة* (2 ديسمبر / كانون الأول 1907 - 27 يوليو / تموز 2006)، مؤرخ عربي فلسطيني الأصل لبناني الجنسية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*((أنين))*

*الجواب صحيح 100%*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إيزابيل أليندي ليونا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إيزابيل أليندي ليونا* 
*روائية**تشيلية** وُلدت في* *2 أغسطس**1942**، وحاصلة على العديد من الجوائز الأدبية المهمة، وتعتبر من الأسماء المرشحة دائماً للحصول على* *جائزة نوبل**. تُصنف كتاباتها في إطار* *الواقعية السحرية**، وتنشط في مجال حقوق المرأة والتحرر العالمي. من أهم رواياتها:* *بيت الأرواح**،* *وإيفالونا**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كريم عبد الجبار لاعب كرة سلة ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كريم عبد الجبار*


* (اسمه الأصلي: فرديناند لويس أركندور) (**16 أبريل**1947** م في مدينة* *نيو يورك**) هو* *إفريقي أمريكي**، كان لاعب كرة سلة محترف، يعد أحد أبرز أبطال اللعبة في التاريخ، ذو طول يزيد على مترين و15 سنتيمترا، سجل أكثر من 38,387 نقطة طوال مشواره في اللعبة، لعب في مركز الوسط لفريق* *جامعة كاليفورنيا في لوس أنجلوس** (أوكلا) حتى تخرج منها. قام بالمشاركة في العديد من الأعمال السينمائية.*
*في أثناء دراسته الجامعية اختير كأفضل لاعب سلة في دوري الجامعات عامي 1967 و 1969. انتقل بعد الجامعة إلى فريق ملووكي بكس وقاده بشكل أساسي إلى نهائي عام 1974 وعام 1975. انتقل بعدها إلى فريق* *لوس أنجلوس ليكرز** (Los Angeles Lakers) الذي حقق معه أفضل إنجازاته، فأحرز معه لقب* *الـNBA** خمس مرات، واختير 19 مرة ضمن* *فريق كل النجوم**، وأحرز لقب أفضل لاعب في الـNBA ست مرات، وتوج إنجازاته باختياره ضمن فريق أفضل لاعبي الـNBA منذ بداية البطولة. اعتزل اللعبة عام 1989، وهو في الثانية والأربعين من العمر؛ ليتم تعيينه مدربا مساعدا لنادي لوس أنجلوس ليكرز ضمن الدوري الأمريكي للمحترفين.*
* إسلامه*

*أسلم من خلال الداعية* *حماس عبد الخليص** (Hammas Abdul Khaalis) الذي كان له نشاط دعوي للإسلام في واشنطن، وهو الذي سماه عبد الكريم، ثم تغير الاسم إلى كريم عبد الجبار. بعدها، بدأ في تعلم العربية وسافر إلى العديد من الدول العربية، منها ليبيا والسعودية؛ ليتقن اللغة العربية ويتعلم الإسلام في أرضه.*
* سينما*

*مثًّل كريم عبد الجبار في عدد من اللأفلام العالمية أهمها "لعبة الموت" مع* *بروس لي** سنة 1978.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشي  غيفارا*

----------


## Ninja

ماهي جنسية عبد الحسين عبد الرضا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إرنستو تشي جيفارا*

*يلقب بـ"ثشي جيفارا"، أو بـ"التشي"، أو "تشي"* *14 مايو**1928** -* *9 أكتوبر**1967** - ثوري* *كوبي**أرجينتيني** المولد، كان رفيق* *فيدل كاسترو**. يعتبر شخصية ثورية فذّة في نظر الكثيرين.**درس الطب في جامعة* *بيونس آيرس** وتخرج عام* *1953**، وكان مصاباً بالربو فلم يلتحق بالخدمة العسكرية. قام بجولة حول أمريكا الجنوبية مع أحد أصدقائه على متن دراجة نارية وهو في السنة الأخيرة من الطب وكونت نلك الرحلة شخصيته وإحساسه بوحدة أميركا الجنوبية و بالظلم الكبير الواقع من الإمبرياليين على المزارع الأمريكي البسيط. توجه بعدها إلى غواتيمالا ، حيث كان رئيسها يقود حكومة يسارية شعبية ، كانت من خلال تعديلات -وعلى وجه الخصوص تعديلات في شؤون الأرض والزراعة- تتجه نحو ثورية إشتراكية. وكانت الإطاحة بالحكومة* *الغواتيمالية** عام* *1954** بانقلاب عسكري مدعوم من قبل وكالة المخابرات المركزية.*
*في عام 1955 قابل جيفارا المناضلة اليسارية "هيلدا أكوستا" من "بيرو" في منفاها في جواتيمالا، فتزوجها وأنجب منها طفلته الأولى، وهيلدا هي التي جعلته يقرأ للمرة الأولى بعض الكلاسيكيات الماركسية، إضافة إلى لينين و تروتسكي و ماو تسي تونغ ماو.*
*سافر جيفارا للمكسيك بعد أن حذرته السفارة الأرجنتينية من أنه مطلوب من قبل المخابرات المركزية ، والتقى هناك* *راؤول كاسترو** المنفي مع أصدقائه الذين كانوا يجهزون للثورة وينتظرون خروج فيدل كاسترو من سجنه في كوبا. ما إن خرج فيديل كاسترو من سجنه حتى قرر جيفارا الانضمام للثورة الكوبية، وقد رأى فيدل كاسترو أنهم في أمس الحاجة إليه كطبيب.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*البشير بن يحمد صحفي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماهي جنسية عبد الحسين عبد الرضا



 

*ولد عبدالحسين عبدالرضا عام 1939م وهو فنان* *كويتي** كبير يعتبر من عمالقة الفن بالخليج* *والكويت** ومن رواد الحركة الفنية بالخليج مع مجموعة من الفنانين منهم* *خالد النفيسي**ومريم الغضبان**وسعد الفرج** وغيرهم.*

*يعتبر عبدالحسين عبدالرضا أكثر فناني الخليج شهرة على الإطلاق وظهرت الشهرة الحقيقة في نهايات السبيعات وبداية الثمانينيات مع سلسلة المسرحيات والمسلسلات المتوالية ومن أشهرها على الإطلاق مسلسل درب الزلق مع سعد الفرج وخالد النفيسي* *وعبدالعزيز النمش**وعلي المفيدي** ، والذي لايزال المسلسل الأول بالخليج. تعرض في عام 2004 إلى جلطة بالمخ نقل على أثرها إلى المستشفى وبعد العلاج وقضاء فترة النقاهة في* *ألمانيا** استقرت حالته وعاد إلى الساحة الفنية عام 2006 في مسلسل حبل المودة الذي يشاركه البطولة مجموعة من الفنانين منهم* *محمد جابر**،طارق العلي**،محمد الصيرفي**.*
*للفنان كثير من الأعمال المسرحية وكان أول عمل مسرحي له صقر قريش عام* *1961** و منها ( فرسان المناخ _ عزوبي السالمية _ باي باي لندن _ سيف العرب ) وغيرها من الأعمال.*
*ومن الأعمال التلفزيونية (* *درب الزلق** _ درس خصوصي _ قاصد خير _ الحيالة ) وغيرها.*
*وهو مدير* *قناة فنون** المتخصصة بالكوميديا وهي الأولى من نوعها بالوطن العربي.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*البشير بن يحمد*
*صحفي تونسي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة رائعه وصحيحه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انيس  نقاش* 

*منسّق شبكة الأمان للدراسات*

*ارجوا الانتباه  جيدا   يوجد لغط  حول جنسيته*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو مولود ببيروت ولكن جنسيته يمكن تكون فلسطيني*
*___________________________*

*ولد أنيس النقاش في بيروت عام 1951، التحق في صفوف حركة فتح عام 1968 وتسلم فيها عدة مناصب من العمل الطلابي والعمل التنظيمي اللبناني وبعض المسؤولات الأمنية في الأرض المحتلة ولبنان وأوروبا، كان له دور هام في التنسيق بين قيادة الثورة الفلسطينية وقيادة الثورة الإيرانية، أول من أطلق تشكيلات المقاومة في جنوب لبنان بعد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي عام 1978، عاصر أسرار وخفايا الحرب في اللبنانية وكشف الكثير منها وهو قد شارك في المعارك البطولية في قلعة الشقيف اثناء الاجتياح ، سجن عشر سنوات في فرنسا بعد محاولة اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الإيراني الأسبق شهبور بختيار في باريس وأفرج عنه عام 1990،
شارك مع الدولي كارلوس في عملية اختطاف وزراء النفط ومن بينهم وزير النفط السعودي الذي تم في فينا بالسبعينات.*



*أنتظر التصحيح


*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*المعلومات صحيحة 100%* 

*انما انيس نقاش  هو لبناني من بيروت* 

*ويحمل  عدة جنسيات* 

*ولم يتخلى عن جنسيته اللبنانية وهو يفتخر بذلك* 

*تشكري ابنتي  مع كل التقدير والاحترام* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاعر عمر ابو ريشة؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شاعر سوري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الشاعره فدوى طوقان ؟*

----------


## looovely

امممممممممممممممم فلسطينيه.. 
                           انشاء الله صح 
                سؤالي: ما جنسية الشاعر بدر السياب؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فدوى طوقان  صح 100%* 



*وجواب سؤالك  بدر شاكر الشياب* 

*عراقي   وهذه نبذة عنه* 

*بدر شاكر السياب (**24 ديسمبر**1926**-**1964**م) شاعر* *عراقي** ولد بقرية* *جيكور** جنوب شرق* *البصرة**. درس الابتدائية في* *مدرسة باب سليمان** في* *أبي الخصيب** ثم انتقل إلى* *مدرسة المحمودية** وتخرج منها في* *1 أكتوبر**1938**م. ثم أكمل الثانوية في* *البصرة** ما بين عامي* *1938** و* *1943**م. ثم انتقل إلى* *بغداد** فدخل جامعتها* *دار المعلمين العالية** من عام* *1943** إلى* *1948**م، والتحق بفرع اللغة العربية، ثم الإنجليزية. ومن خلال تلك الدراسة أتيحت له الفرصة للإطلاع على الأدب الإنجليزي بكل تفرعاته.*
* سيرته الأدبية*

*اتسم شعره في الفترة الأولى بالرومانسية وبدا تأثره بجيل علي محمود طه من خلال تشكيل القصيد العمودي وتنويع القافية ومنذ 1947 انساق وراء السياسة وبدا ذلك واضحا في ديوانه أعاصير الذي حافظ فيه السياب على الشكل العمودي وبدأ فيه اهتمامه بقضايا الانسانية وقد تواصل هذا النفس مع مزجه يثقافته الانجليزية متأثرا بإليوت في أزهار وأساطير وظهرت محاولاته الأولى في الشعر الحر وقد ذهبت فئة من النقاد إلى أن قصيدته "هل كان حبا" هي أول نص في الشكل الجديد للشعر العربي ومازال الجدل قائما حتى الآن في خصوص الريادة بينه وبين نازك الملائكة.وفي أول الخمسينات كرس السياب كل شعره لهذا النمط الجديد واتخذ المطولات الشعرية وسيلة للكتابة فكانت "الأسلحة والأطفال" و"المومس العمياء" و"حفار القبور" وفيها تلتقي القضايا الاجتماعية بالشعر الذاتي. مع بداية الستينات نشر السياب ديوانه "أنشودة المطر" الذي انتزع به الاعتراف نهائيا للشعر الحر من القراء وصار هو الشكل الأكثر ملائمة لشعراء الأجيال الصاعدة وأخذ السيات موقع الريادة بفضل تدفقه الشعري وتمكنه من جميع الأغراض وكذلك للنفس الأسطوري الذي أدخله على الشعر العربي بإيقاظ أساطير بابل واليونان القديمة كما صنع رموزا خاصة بشعره مثل المطر، تموز، عشتار، جيكور قريته التي خلدها. وتخللت سنوات الشهرة صراعات السياب مع المرض ولكن لم تنقص مردوديته الشعرية وبدأت ملامح جديدة تظهر في شعره وتغيرت رموزه من تموز والمطر في "أنشودة المطر" إلى السراب والمراثي في مجموعته "المعبد الغريق" ولاحقا توغل السياب في ذكرياته الخاصة وصار شعره ملتصقا بسيرته الذاتية في "منزل الأقنان" و"شناشيل ابنة الجلبي" . سافر السياب في هذه الفترة الأخيرة من حياته كثيرا للتداوي وكذلك لحضور بعض المؤتمرات الأدبية وكتب في رحلاته هذه بوفرة ربما لاحساسه الدفين باقتراب النهاية. توفي عام* *1964**م* *بالمستشفى الأميري** في* *الكويت**، عن 38 عام ونقل جثمانه إلى* *البصرة** أين دفن في مقبرة الحسن البصري في الزبير.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وديع حداد*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

جنسيتة فلسطينى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية جورج حبش ؟*

----------


## looovely

جنسيته فلسطيني.. ان شاء الله صح 
                                  ماهي جنسة الراوية بسمة النسور؟
                                               بالتوفيق

----------


## ياجرح

جنسيتها أردنية

----------


## ابو طارق

_ بسمة النسور_
*ولدت بسمة النسور في الزرقاء عام 1960 حصلت على ليسانس حقوق، عملت محامية في عمان، وعضواً في الهيئة الإدارية لرابطة الكتاب الأردنيين، وفي العمل النسائي الأردني، وتعمل حالياً رئيسة لتحرير مجلة تايكي التي تصدر عن أمانة عمان الكبرى، وهي عضو رابطة الكتاب الأردنيين، وعضو اتحاد الكتاب العرب، وعضو نقابة المحامين الأردنيين، شاركت في المؤتمر الثامن عشر للأدباء والكتاب العرب المنعقد في عمان عام 1991، وفي المؤتمر الحادي والعشرين للأدباء والكتاب العرب المنعقد في المغرب عام 1996، وفي مؤتمر الأدب العربي المنعقد في دمشق في العام 1996.*
*مؤلفاتها:*
*1-نحو الوراء (مجموعة قصصية) المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر، بيروت، 1991.*
*2-اعتياد الأشياء (مجموعة قصصية)، دار الشروق، عمان، 1994.*
*3-قبل الآوان بكثير (مجموعة قصصية)، دار الشروق، عمان، 1999.*
*4-النجوم لا تسرد الحكايات (مجموعة قصصية)، دار الشروق، عمان، 2001.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*غسان كنفاني*

----------


## عنيده

_ولد الشهيد غسان كنفاني عام 1936 في مدينة عكا بفلسطين..وهو عضو المكتب السياسي للجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين..عرفته جماهيرنا صحفياً تقدمياً جريئاً، دخل السجن نتيجة جرأته في الدفاع عن القضايا الوطنية أكثر من مرة .._ 



_اتمنى التصحيح اذا كان هناك خطا .._ 


_تحياتي_

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابك  صح  مليون %* 


*ولكي عندي  تنويه عدد  (1)* 

*ولكن اين سؤالك* 

*سأسئل انا* 

* الشاعر بول شاؤول*

----------


## looovely

لبناني..
وشاؤول شاعر ومسرحي لبناني يجمع بين فنين صعبين هما الشعر والمسرح‏,‏ عمل في فترة من حياته مدرسا للغة العربية في سن الفيل مسقط رأسه‏.
صاغ عدداً من النصوص المسرحية المتميزة، ومنها - على سبيل المثال - المتمردة (1974)، الحلبة (1990)، والزائر (1995) التي نُشرت في جريدة القاهرة، إلى جانب تقديمها على خشبة المسرح.
وله في المسرح العديد من المسرحيات‏:‏ المتمردة‏,‏ ميتة تذكارية‏,‏ الزائرة كما ترجم كتاب الشعر الفرنسي الحديث‏,‏ ومختارات من الشعر العالمي‏,‏ وفي انتظار جودو‏,‏ ونهاية اللعبة‏.‏
وترجمت العديد من أعماله المسرحية والشعرية إلى لغات عالمية. ومن هذه الأعمال: نهاية اللعبة وفى انتظار جودو لبيكيت، ومختارات من الشعر العالمي، و له الكثير من الدراسات والمقالات المتمحورة حول المسرح العربي والقضايا المسرحية المختلفة.
غير أن المسرح لم يأخذه تماما من الشعر الذي صدر له دواوين مثل: بوصلة الدم (1977)، ميتة تذكارية (1985)، نفاد الأحوال (2002)، عندما كانت الأرض صلبة (202)، ومنديل عطيل (2002).
وتولى رئاسة الأقسام الثقافية في العديد من المجلات اللبنانية والعربية الكبرى مثل مجلة المستقبل، الموقف العربي، وجريدتي السفير والنهار.

----------


## looovely

شاؤول نساني السؤال :bigsmile:  
                       ما جنسية الشاعر محمود درويش؟؟
           ارجو التدقيق في الأجابة لأن في تشكيك من ناحية الجنسية

----------


## عنيده

*فلسطيني ..* 


*ارجوا التصحيح ..* 



*ما هي جنسيه نزار القباني ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بول  شاؤول ** لبناني  صح* 

*محمود درويش **  فلسطيني   صح* 

*نزار قباني ** سوري  كمان  صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إيزابيل أليندي ليونا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*تشيليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الملاكم مايك تايسون ؟*

----------


## looovely

المانيه
              ماهي جنسية الراوية الشهيرة اجاثا كريستي؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة تأكدي عزيزتي من الإجابةجنسية الملاكم  ليست ألمانية*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

بلدة توركى بجنوب انكلترا
ماهى جنسيتة الخوارزمى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أرجو التقيد بنظام الترتيب لو سمحتوا أنتظرو التصحيح أولا ثم وضع السؤال* 
*لم يجب على سؤالي بعد وتم تخطيته ووضع سؤال اخر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجاثا كريستي ( إنجليزيه )*
*الخوارزمي ( عراقي )*

*سؤالي السابق الذي تم تخطيه هو*
*ماهي جنسية الملاكم مايك تايسون ؟*

----------


## looovely

اختي عيون لاتنام العزيزة اجابتك صحيحه 
       مع العلم ان سؤالك لم يتم تخطيته وبدليل انا التي اجبت عليه
           مع سؤال ماجنسية الراوية الشهيره اجاثا كريستي؟؟
                وسأجيب على السؤال مرة ثانيه 
                  وهي الجنسية الألمانية 
                   ان شاء الله يكون صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نعم أجبتي عزيزتي وقلت لك إن الاجابة خاطئة 
فتأكدي عزيزتي هاتي المصدر إن أمكن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايك تايسون Mike tyson (ولد في* *30 يونيو**1966**) هو* *ملاكم**امريكي**.*
*احترف مايك تايسون ملاكمة المحترفين في سن صغيرة ثم أصبح بطل الوزن الثقيل للمحترفين ، وأطلق عليه لقب " القاطرة البشرية" وهو من الاصدقاء المقربين لمغنى الراب الامريكي "**توباك**" الذي أغتيل بعد مبارة تايسون الشهيرة عام 1996.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايمن دعيس : أحد عملاقة* *كرة سلة*

----------


## ابو طارق

ايمن دعيس : 

أحد عملاقة كرة سلة أردنية يلعب في المنتخب الأردني لكرة السلة ونادي النادي الأرثوذكسي، وحقق مع المنتخب وناديه بطولات كثيرة بالأضافة إلى انه مثل نادي زين وحقق معه بطولات كثيرة .

بما انه في المنتخب الوطني يكون يحمل الجنسية الاردنية

----------


## ابو طارق

*زين الدين زيدان* 

*معروف انه  فرنسي* 

*ما هي جنسيته الاصلية*

----------


## عنيده

*اصله جزائري ..* 


*ارجوا التصحيح ابي .. 




ما جنسيه عبد الرضا معاش ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%*


*جواب سؤالك ابنتي * 



*عراقي من كربلاء المقدسة*
*يرجع سماحة الخطيب الشيخ عبد الرضا معاش، في النسب إلى أسرة آل معاش، وهي من الأسر العريقة التي قطنت مدينة كربلاء المقدسة منذ عهد بعيد، وقد عرف رجالها وأبرزهم عميد الأسرة المرحوم الحاج محمد صالح معاش، بالصلاح والتقوى والورع، وإدارة مشاريع الخير وأعمال البر ومساعدة المحتاجين والفقراء، ومباشرة الخدمات الاجتماعية المتنوعة، كما عرفوا بملازمتهم العلماء ومجالسهم العلمية والتربوية.* 
*وقد برزت هذه الخصيصة جلية في والد المترجَم الحاج عبد الرزاق معاش، الذي تشرف منذ أيام شبابه بملازمة وخدمة اية الله العظمى المرجع المقدس آغا حسين القمي(رضوان الله عليه) والمرجع الديني الكبير اية الله العظمى ميرزا مهدي الشيرازي(قدس سره)، ونجله صاحب موسوعة الفقه الشهيرة وغيرها من المؤلفات الإسلامية الكثيرة التي تربو على الألف كتابا، المرجع السيد محمد الحسيني الشيرازي (رحمه الله).*


*الولادة* 
*وقعت ولادته في الأول من شهر رجب المرجب سنة 1389هـ في مدينة كربلاء المقدسة، موافقا لذكرى ميلاد الإمام محمد الباقر(عليه السلام)، وسبب تسميته بـ(عبد الرضا) يعود لنذر نذرته والدته عند تشرفها بزيارة الإمام الرضا(عليه السلام). * 


*الدراسة الحوزوية* 
*بعد تسعة أعوام من عمره عاشها في ظلال كربلاء، مدينة الحسين(عليه السلام)، انتقل مع أبويه وإخوته إلى(عش آل محمد) وهي مدينة قم المقدسة في إيران، فامتزجت هاتان التربتان المقدستان في روحه وسرَيَتا في دمه فكانتا سببا في توجهه نحو ساحل الخدمة الحسينية المباركة واتخاذها سبيلا للنجاح وسفينة للنجاة.*
*فعند بلوغه الثالثة عشرة من العمر دخل أولا معهد التعاليم الإسلامية، ومن ثم وبإشارة قام بها والده ذات يوم وهو يتحدث إلى احد العلماء ، قائلا: أريد أن يصبح ولدي هذا - يعنينه- رجل دين .. قالها بين الجد والمزح ، فكانت فيما قدر الله بعد ذاك حقيقة، أخذت تتجلى واضحة منذ التحاقه بالحوزة العلمية المباركة، كانت بدايته بدراسة كتاب الاشتقاق عند سماحة الحجة الشيخ القحطاني ، ليتوالى التحصيل العلمي بعدئذ من درس لآخر دون تقيد بنظام مدرسي معين شأن الدراسة الحوزوية الحرة، استلهاما من الإشعاعات القدسية التي يبعثها الضريح المطهر لمعصومة قم (عليها السلام) وبركة دعاء الوالدين.* 
*ومما قرأ، كتاب شرح الملا محسن في اللغة العربية على سماحة العلامة الشيخ السند في الحرم المشرف وكتاب الصمدية على سماحة العلامة  السيد العلوي في المدرسة الرضوية.* 
*وهكذا واصل الليل بالنهار في طلب العلم متنقلا بين مدارس الحوزة العلمية الشريفة من المدرسة من مدرسة جابر بن حيان الكوفي إلى مدرسة الإمام المهدي ، إلى مدرسة الرسول الأعظم ، وتتلمذ في علم الفقه على سماحة آية الله السيد محمد رضا الشيرازي وسماحة آية الله الشيخ الوجداني. وفي علم الأصول على سماحة آية الله السيد مرتضى الشيرازي وآية الله الشيخ البامياني وسماحة آية الله الشيخ الاعتماد.*
*وحضر البحث الخارج للمرجع  الديني سماحة آية الله العظمى الشيخ الوحيد الخراساني ( دام ظله الوارف )  واية الله العظمى السيد صادق الشيرازي ( دام ظله الوارف )  حتى رحيله إلى الاستقرارفي لبنان ، منصرفا إلى مهمة التبليغ والإرشاد الديني، ومنها بعد بضع سنوات استقر به المقام بدمشق، متشرفا بجوار بطلة كربلاء العقيلة زينب(عليها السلام)، ومعاودا دروس البحث الخارج، مع مواصلة الخدمة الحسينية من خلال بعض الأنشطة الثقافية وارتقاء منبر الخطابة في المناسبات الدينية ومواسم عاشوراء وغيرها ، أمله في ذلك كله الفوز برضا سيدنا ومولانا بقية الله الأعظم الإمام الحجة بن الحسن المهدي(عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف).        * 


*المدرسة الخطابية* 
*لدى بلوغه المرحلة العلمية المسماة (السطوح) أشار بعض أساتذته عليه وعدد من زملائه بضرورة التصدي  لمهام الدعوة والتبليغ الرسالي عن طريق الخطابة الحسينية، ولم يكن أمامه غير العمل بهذه المشورة  المخلصة، فاقترح المترجم على أستاذه سماحة العلامة*
*الشيخ علي حيدر المؤيد- حفظه الله - أن يتولى بنفسه الإشراف على تدريسه وزملائه الخطابة، فاستجاب الرجل مشكورا لاقتراحه وشرعوا فعلا بالدرس مشكلين حلقة ضمت إلى جانبه كثيرا من خطباء اليوم أمثال: سماحة  الشيخ ناصر الحائري ، وسماحة الشيخ صفاء الخطيب ، وسماحة  الشيخ عبد الرحمن الحائري ، وسماحة  الشيخ عبد*
*الحسن الأسدي ، وسماحة  الشيخ فلاح العطار ، وسماحة  الشيخ محمد حسن الريحاني ، وآخرين. * 
*ولقد كانت هذه الدورة نواة لدورات عديدة أعقبتها في السنوات اللاحقة، ولكن الأهم من ذلك مما تميزت به  ،هو ذلك الدور الكبير الذي لعبه الأستاذ سماحة العلامة المؤيد ، إذ كان لتلاميذه الأستاذ الواعي والأب العطوف والأخ المخلص والصديق الحميم سواءاً بسواء ، ولم يدخر وسعا في توجيههم وإرشادهم، فضلا عن التعليم والتشجيع على المثابرة والاجتهاد، وكان لشفافيته في التعامل وصدقه في أداء الرسالة، تأثير ملموس في النجاح الذي حققه جميع تلامذته فيما بعد ، متبعا في ذلك سيرة أستاذه الخطيب الشهير الشيخ عبد الزهراء الكعبي (رحمه الله).*
*وكانت لخطيبنا المترجم بعض المشاوير الى طهران حيث حظي بأهتمام بالغ ، وتوجيه مركز ، وعناية فائقة من صاحب النبرة الشجية الخطيب الكبير العلامة الشيخ مرتضى الشاهرودي  ، ليستفيد من تجربته الغنية في المنبر الحسيني .*
*إذن فقد كانت بداية خطيبنا من الصفر- كما يقال-  ولم تكن الخطابة يوما قد طرأت علىباله مطلقا، إلا أن جاذبية العشق الحسيني المقدس والانشداد إلى كربلاء وما تمثله من مبادئ وقيم انتصار الكلمة الحرة المكتوبة بالدم على سيف الباطل، وما تفتحه الخدمة المباركة لسيد الشهداء أبي عبد الله الحسين (عليه السلام) من آفاق واسعة، كل ذلك دفعه وبقوة للتشرف بالخطو ولو خطوة واحدة في رحلة رائدها ذلك العشق الأقدس.* 
*وفي البدء كانت الكلمة (صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله) والتي يقرأها الخطباء عادةً في بداية المنبر ،  وبعد ستة أشهر دعاه سماحة الشيخ الأستاذ لقراءة عشرة أيام في مسجد الإمام الحسين(عليه السلام) الذي تم بناؤه وتشييده بجهوده الخيرة في مدينة قم المقدسة.. تردد في القبول بداية، لما لهذا المجلس من أهمية تنبيك عنها هيبة الحضور المتميز من العلماء والمثقفين عالي المستوى، ولكن إصرار الأستاذ وتشجيعه أخذا بيده ليقدم واثقا على اقتحام العقبة فكانت الانطلاقة الأولى إلى النجاح والاستمرار حتى الآن.*
*بعد مجالس متعددة في كثير من المناطق المختلفة تشرف بقراءتها، جعل خطيبنا يشد الرحال متوجها صوب سوريا ولبنان، مع كل حلول لشهر محرم الحرام, ومن المناطق اللبنانية التي قرأ فيها:*
*البقاع وبلدة رياق والجنوب وقضاء صور وبلدة يا نوح, وكان إلى وقت غير يسير، منتعشا بالأجواء الروحانية الرائعة التي تسود هذه النواحي الموالية برمتها لأهل البيت(عليهم السلام), فاسمعه يقول: (لا أنسى - ما حييت- تلك المناظر الولائية في بلدة يانوح - قضاء صور،  و تلك الشعائر الحسينية التي كانت تغلف تلك الأرجاء بالكامل أيام المحرم الحرام، فترى السواد وملابس الحداد ومجالس اللطم ومواكب الضرب بالسلاسل والسيوف ومراسم الشبيه التي تجسد أحداث واقعة الطف وكأنها حدثت الساعة, والصراخات المتعالية من كل حدب وصوب: وا إماماه وا سيداه وا حسيناه يضيف سماحته ، من المواقف التي تخلدت في ذاكرته : هو المجلس الذي أقيم في المدينة المنورة من عام 1424 هجرية ، حينما كان متشرفا لزيارة قبر رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه واله وسلم ) والصديقة الكبرى فاطمة الزهراء ( عليها السلام ) والائمة المعصومين  ( عليهم السلام ) حيث لبى دعوة اهالى المدينة المنورة الكرام ، فقد اقيم المجلس الحسيني خلف مسجد قبا في تلك الحسينية العامرة وبرعاية العلامة الشيخ العمري ، وكان المجلس مزدحما ، ويقول سماحته :*
*لاانسى تلك الوجوه السمراء ، المعبرة عن الولاء العميق لاهل بيت رسول الله ، وتلك النفوس الطيبة ، والاجواء الايمانية الرائعة ، وصرخات البكاء واللوعة ، واهات الاطفال والشباب والشيوخ ، عند ذكري مصيبة السيدة الزهراء عليها السلام ، فأحسستُ بروحانية رهيبة ، وسمو من عالم الذات الى عالم المعنى . ).*
*ومن لبنان وسوريا انطلقت رحلته إلى الكويت وقطر والإمارات وعمان وبلدان أخرى نشرا لفكر وعلوم وأخلاق أهل بيت الرسالة الأطهار(صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين).*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي  ما هي جنسية* 


*تشي غيفارا*

----------


## عنيده

*كفيت وفيت ابي بالاجابه ع سوالي ..* 


*مشكووور .. 
**
* 

*جنسيته ( ارجنتينى )*

----------


## عنيده

*ما هي جنسيه حسين اللواتي ؟؟*

----------


## looovely

اممممممممممممم عماني 
               ارجو التصحيح لأضع سؤالي

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا اصحح لك  نعم جوابك  صح انه* 

*الرادود   العماني حسين اللواتي*

----------


## looovely

ماهي جنسة العالم الشهير اسحاق نيوتن؟؟
                              بالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انجليزي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لطفي زاده مؤسس المنطق الضبابي؟*

----------


## looovely

ادربجاني.. ان شاء الله صح
 
ولد العالم *لطفي زاده* في 4 فبراير1921بباكو في أذربيجان ابوه كان الاذربيجاني الاصلي و امه كانت الروسية الاصلية. و يعتبر مؤسس المنطق الضبابي (أو منطق الغموض) Fuzzy Logic. في سن العاشرة رحل زاده برفقة عائلته إلى إيران . ودرس الهندسة الكهربائية في جامعة طهران وأنهى دراسته بها سنة ١٩٤٢.
هاجر زاده خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ثم حصل على درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة بركلي في كالفورنيا كما أنه متحصل على 72 دكتوراه شرفية.
اشتغل زاده في التدريس بنفس الجامعة ابتداء من سنة ١٩٥٩ إلي حدود سنة ١٩٩١،سنة التقاعد إلا أنه ظل بعد هذا التاريخ يقدم محاضرات و منتديات علمية عالميا.
طرح زاده في سنة ١٩٦٥ نظرية المجموعة الضبابية Fuzzy Set Theory وهي الأساس النظري ل منطق ضبابي أو منطق الغموض،و الذي يعتبر إمتدادآ للمنطق التقليدي أو الكلاسيكي.
يتعامل المنطق الضبابي مع التعابير اللغوية الغير الدقيقة أو الغير الواضخة ،التي لا يمكن للمنطق التقليدي أن يعالجها.
لدى لطفي زاده أبحات علمية أخري في مجالات:الذكاء الإصطناعي Artificial Intelligence أنظمة الخبيرة Expert Systems الشبكات العصبية الإصطناعية Neural Network وغيرها. كونراد زوسه مخترع الآلة الحاسبه اليكانيكية؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*كونراد زوسه



الماني 

**و لد كونراد زوسه في مدينة برلين "المانيا" عام 1910 ، و من ثم انتقل مع عائلته عام 1912 إلى مدينة برونسبرغ في بروسيا الشرقية حيث التحق بالمدرسة البروتستنتية هناك ، و كان منذ صغره ولوعا بالتقنيات الجديدة و يحب الرسم ،و التحق في سنة 1935 بجامعة برلين شرلوطن "جامعة برلين التقنية" و درس الهندسة الميكانيكية ليعمل بعدها في ميدان الإستاتيكيات لدى شركة الطيران هينشل في ديساو ، و كان يقوم في الشركة بحل معادلات حسابية باليد كانت تستدعي كثير من التخمين و الوقت ، و لعل شعوره بالملل و العناء دفع به إلى التفكير في آلة تقوم بتلك العمليات الحسابية و توفر عليه مشقة التركيز و التخمين ، و ترك العمل في تلك الشركة و اعتزل في منزل أبويه و عكف في بحث معمق لتحقيق الرؤية التي راودته خلال عمله لدى شركة هينشل للطيران ، و اتخذ من أحدى غرف المنزل ورشا للعمل التجريبي رغم تحفظات و الده و أخته اللذين كانا يمولان اكتشافاته ..

اشتهر زوس بميوله الشديد إلى المجال التقني حيث قاده طموحه المعرفي لتصميم آلة لعصر البرتقال و هو مازال في سن 14 من عمره ، و لم يكن اختراعه هذا إلا بداية لوُلوج حقل الابتكار العلمي الذي سيخلد اسمه بين كبار عباقرة الاكتشافات العلمية في العالم ، و لعل أهم ما كان يميز شخصيتة هو اختراعاته العلمية المذهلة ، فقد عرض نماذج صناعية أذهلت الجميع و كشفت عن عبقريتة الفذة ، فقد قدم نماذج لمدينة المستقبل ، و نموذجا لمختبر أوتوماتيكي لالتقاط الصور ، و نموذجا لطائرة تصلح للملاحة في الفضاء ، كل ذلك و هو في سن الطفولة ، فما كان ذلك إلا مؤشرا لظهور عبقرية علمية ستقدم اختراعا يغير حياة العالم آلا وهو "الحاسوب" أو " بالكومبيوتر" .. 


استطاع في سنة 1938 تقديم نموذج لآلة قابلة للبرمجة تساعد المهندسين في العمليات الحسابية المعقدة ، و صُممت الآلة من الصفيح و بلغ حجمها حجم قاعة كبيرة للعروض تم توصيلها بالكهرباء ، و لكن ذلك الجهاز كان يعاني من عدم دقة الأداء مما دفعه ان يكتب في إحدى مذكراته عبارة "الآلة جاهزة لكنها لا تشتغل بشكل جيد" ، و في سنة 1940 حاول التغلب على الثغرات الوظيفية بتوظيف عمل حسابي إلكتروني ..

و رغم فشل النموذج الأول لجهازه لم ييأس المخترع الألماني واستمر في بحوثه و اختباراته إلى أن قادته تجاربه العلمية سنة 1941 إلى أول جهاز إلكتروني قابل للبرمجة يعمل بشكل جيد و يوازي من حيث المبدأ الحواسب التي تستخدم حاليا ، عرفت آلته الجديدة التي اعتبرت آنذاك ثورة علمية تحت إسم "Z 3" ، و هو أول جهاز يجري عمليات حسابية ناجحة و يقوم بتخزين نتائجها ، لكن الجهاز الجديد كان حجمه يوازي حجم خزانة و يحتوي على ما يقارب 2000 من ملفات الوصل الشبيهة بتلك المستخدمة في أجهزة الهاتف ، و تميزت آلة زوسه بقابليتها للبرمجة عن طريق برامج موضوعة على كروت مثقبة ..

اعتبر العام 1941 منعطفا مهما في تاريخ المخترع الألماني ، إلا أنه تم الاختلاف حول اعتبار تلك الفترة عام و لادة تقنيات الحاسوب ، فالبعض يرى أن آلة زوسه لا يمكن اعتبارها حاسباً آلياً بالمعنى الحديث لكونها ليست متعددة الأغراض ، فهي كانت معدة لأداء نوع معين من الوظائف فقط ، غير أن هذا لا ينفي كونها مهدت الطريق لمزيد من الإنجازات في هذا المجال .. 

لم يحصل زوسه على التقدير الكافي لانجازاته العلمية نظراً للحرب العالمية الثانية التي كانت مستعرة آنذاك ، و التي أسفرت أيضاً عن تدمير آلته "Z 3" في إحدى الغارات :eek3: ، غير أن المتحف الألماني في مدينة ميونخ يحتفظ لحسن الحظ بنموذج من الحاسوب الضخم "Z 3" ، ابان الحرب نجح زوسه في تجنب أي تعامل مع الحزب النازي ، و استطاع اقناع الجيش بعدم صلاحيته لأداء الخدمة العسكرية ، فبعد الحرب أنشأ زوسه أول شركة حاسب آلي حديثة و واصل العمل على مشروعه حتى أنتج الآلة "Z 4"، و هي التي تعد موديلاً أكثر تطوراً من سابقتها ، و في التسعينات لاقت نظريته حول الفضاء المبرمج رواجاً كبيراً ، و استلهمها كثير من المنظرين في أعمالهم حول بنية الكون ، و تصور تلك النظرية الكون على أنه حاسب آلي كبير تعمل أجزاءه بنفس الطريقة التي تعمل بها الترانزستورات في الحاسب الآلي ..

و توفي زوسه عام 1995 عن 85 عاماً بعد نجاحه كونراد في انجاز أكبر طفرة علمية في تكنولوجيا القرن العشرين ، حيث وضع الأسس الهندسية لصناعة و برمجة الحاسوب ، و أبهر الناس بعبقريته و أدهشهم بتصميماته التكنولوجية حتى اعتبره البعض الاب الشرعي للحاسب الحالي ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوهان شتراوس*

----------


## looovely

ماشاء الله..دائما تقدم اجابات موفيه
                        ابي محمود اسعدتني اجابتك
                          كما اني بنتظار سؤالك

----------


## ابو طارق

> ماشاء الله..دائما تقدم اجابات موفيه
> ابي محمود اسعدتني اجابتك
> كما اني بنتظار سؤالك



 
*ابنتي looovely*  
*السلام عليكم*  

*سؤالي موجود*  
*في المشاركة السابقة*  
*يوهان شتراوس*

----------


## looovely

*واخيراً لقيت الأجابة بس ان شاء الله صح* 
*فيني * 
* في 25 اكتوبر سنة 1825م. ولد «يوهان ستراوس»، وكان آنذاك موسيقيا بجوقة «لانر» التابعة للبلاط القيصري، ولدت زوجته «انا سترايم» طفل اسموه على اسم والده «يوهان شتراوس». ومنذ اليوم الاول لولادته حدد الوالد مستقبل ابنه بأن يكون «صيرفيا» ليقيه شر آلام الضنك والذل الذي يعيشه الموسيقيون والفنانون، باعتماد رزقهم على مزاج وعطف اصحاب الحانات والصالات لتشغيلهم ليكسبوا معيشتهم المتواضعة. ولم يكن الوالد يدرك بأن الحياة تهيئ لولده مستقبلا آخر غير الذي خططه له. ولم يكن يتوقع بأن ابنه سينافسه بقيادة فرقة موسيقية خاصة به وهو في عمره التاسعة عشر، ليعزف الى جانب مقطوعات لوالده مقطوعات من تأليفه هو. 








كانت والدته العامل الرئيسي والحاسم في تقرير مستقبله وتسلق مجده. فقد ساندته ودفعته بكل طاقتها لتعلم الموسيقى بدون علم زوجها، ولما عرف الاب بذلك شاط غضبا وحطم آلة الكمان التي اشترتها له أمه، على رأس ابنه، وأمره بالالتحاق بأحد البنوك. فأذعن الابن لذلك، إلا انه بدأ يمارس هوايته الموسيقية خفية عن ابيه وبتشجيع من والدته! وبعد مدة حالف الابن الحظ وانفتح له طريق تعلم الموسيقى بكل حرية، عندما ترك والده أمه وتزوج باحدى الصبايا. فألحقته والدته وعمره ثمانية عشر عاما بالدراسة لدى الموسيقي «درنجسلر»، وتحت اشرافه وفي 13 سبتمبر 1844م ظهرت له اعلانات في فيينا جاء فيها، بأن «يوهان شتراوس - الابن» له الشرف بأن يدعو الى حفلته المسائية الراقصة، التي ستقام في 15 سبتمبر في كازينو «دو اير» الشهير، وسيقود فرقته الخاصة المكونة من 24 عازفا، بنفسه. 








ومنذ وقت مبكر قبل الافتتاح، بدأت مئات المركبات الفخمة، تفرغ راكبيها من الطبقات الثرية المترفة بملابسهم الانيقة، أمام باب الكازينو. وفي الوقت المحدد للابتداء خف لغط الجمهور ووشوشاتهم فجأة، عندما ظهر يوهان - الابن على منصة القيادة ببدلته وردائه الاسود بصدرية ناصعة البياض ووردة عنق أنيقة، حاملا بيده آلة الكمان، فاستقبله جمهور الحاضرين بعاصفة من التصفيق قبل ان يباشر بعزف مقطوعات لوالده ضمنها ست مقطوعات من تأليفه هو منها فالس «الخاطب» الذي لاقى من النجاح الكبير حيث اضطر لاعادة عزفه أربع مرات، وفي كل مرة باسلوب جديد ما اثار اعجابهم أكثر فأكثر، ولم يكن اعجاب الجمهور أقل من ذلك عندما قدم مقطوعته «بولكا القلب السعيد». إلا ان معزوفته «فالس الحواس الشعرية» اضطر لاعادة عزفها تسع عشرة مرة! وهذا ما لم يحدث لموسيقي قبله، ووضعته في قمة الموسيقيين، ومنحه جمهور فيينا لقب «ملك الفالس» بدلا من والده! كما كالت صحف فيينا المديح الكبير لمؤلفاته الموسيقية، تلاه الاعتراف الرسمي بمكانته بتعيينه سنة 1845م عضو شرف في الفرقة الموسيقية العسكرية الثانية لمدينة فيينا، عندما كان والده آنذاك قائدا للفرقة الموسيقية العسكرية الأولى لمدينة فيينا. وبعد وفاة والده سنة 1849م اندمجت الفرقتان بفرقة واحدة تحت قيادته. 



تكالب اصحاب الصالات والمقاهي الشهيرة وغيره لكسب يوهان للعزف في قاعاتهم وصالوناتهم، ومنها مقهى «الاوديون» الشهير، ملتقى الطبقات الراقية في المجتمع الفييني، والذي كان مركزا لعزف والده مع فرقته قبل وفاته. 
فأصبح وقته محشورا، ضيقا من كثرة الواجبات التي تراكمت عليه، فكان غالبا ما يستيقظ صباحا ويباشر عمله قبل العاشرة حتى الواحدة والنصف، تليها زيارة لأحد، أو لمكان ما أو للمناقشة والتباحث مع احد الناشرين وغيرهم، ويلتحق بعدها لقيادة فرقته حتى العاشرة مساء، ثم يبدأ اليوم التالي، ليأخذ غفوة، ويباشر بعدها حلقة العمل كاليوم السابق. 
ولم تنتظم حياته إلا بعد زواجه من المغنية «هنرييتا تريفيس»، التي كانت تكبره بسبع سنوات، مع أطفال لها عديدين. 


وكان عمره آنذاك قد بلغ السابعة والثلاثين، فأصبح قرانه بهذه المغنية، فضيحة وحديث الصالونات والمجالس. إلا انه وبالرغم من هذه الفضيحة، فقد كانت الاعوام الخمسة عشر التي قضاها معها غنية بانتاجاته وابداعاته الموسيقية. فقد احتضنته وغمرته بحبها وشيدت له عشا واجواء زوجية سعيدة، وقامت بكل ما في وسعها لاسعاده وتنفيذ رغباته والاعمال التي يحتاجها، مما ادى الى تنامي عبقريته الموسيقية. فحصل بعد سنة من زواجه على وظيفة ولقب «مدير حفلات البلاط». 
ولغرض التفرغ لواجبه الجديد، اضطر لترك قيادة فرقته الموسيقية لأحد اخوته «ادوارد»، تزوج للمرة الثانية بعد وفاة زوجته هنرييتا بالممثلة «انجليكا ديتريخ»، والتي طلقها بعد تسع سنوات من زواجه، ثم استقال من وظيفته كمدير لحفلات البلاط سنة 1871م بعد اصابته بمرض مستعص. إلا ان ذلك المرض لم يقف حجر عثرة ضد سفره الى عدة بلدان في العالم، لتقديم عروضه الموسيقية فيها، ومنها مدينة «بيتروجراد» عاصمة روسيا القيصرية. فاغتنم الفرصة مدير السكك الحديدية، وتمكن من ان تقام الحفلات في ضاحية «بافلوفكسا» المقر الصيفي للقيصر، القريبة من العاصمة، وتربطها معها بخط للسكة الحديدية، لاجبار الجمهور استخدام القطار للوصول الى الحفلات وبهذا يجني ارباحا اكثر لمؤسسته. ولزيادة الدعاية لحضور الحفلات، طبع عشرة آلاف صورة لشتراوس، بيعت الواحدة بعشرة كوبيكات دخل نصف ارباحها في جيب شتراوس. 
كما حظى على اعجاب القيصر وتثمينه، بعدما الف عدة مقطوعات للفالس بعناوين خلد بها العائلة القيصرية. 


ثم سافر الى باريس، بعد استلامه دعوة من الاميرة «باولينا ميترنيخ» زوجة السفير النمساوي في فرنسا، ليعزف في حفلة كبرى اقامتها، وكانت غاية في البذخ والفخامة، رقص اثناءها «نابولين الثالث» قيصر فرنسا وزوجته «ايوجينا»، وكذلك ملك وملكة بلجيكا والعديد من الملوك والامراء، وكان الهدف من هذه الحفلة النادرة، ان تلفت الانظار، وتعطي انطباعا، أن «خسارة النمسا في حربها مع بروسيا لا تعني مطلقا انكسارها وسقوطها»!. 
كما أقام رئيس تحرير صحيفة «الفيجارو» ذات المكانة الواسعة، حفلة لقاء شتراوس، حضرها أشهر الادباء والفنانون منهم، فاوبرت، تورجنيف، توماس، الكسندر دوماس الابن وروشفورد، كما كان بين الحضور الامير الانجليزي ولاحقا ملك انجلترا «ادوارد السابع» الذي استغل الفرصة ودعا شتراوس لزيارة لندن. فعمت شهرة شتراوس العالم الاوروبي وتعدتها الى امريكا، وكسب قلوب الجماهير في العديد من عواصم ومدن العالم، ومنها نيويورك بعد ان تسلم دعوة من رئيس فرقة موسيقية كبيرة هو «باتريك كليمور» الذي كان يعد لحفلة ضخمة بمناسبة اعلان أول ثلاث عشرة مقاطعة شمالية امريكية تكوين اتحاد بينهم. 


وقد عرض عليه مبلغ عشرة آلاف دولار ليشترك في قيادة الفرقة. وعند وصوله ميناء نيويورك، كان في انتظار وصوله جمهور غفير الذين استقبلوه بحفاوة بالغة، ورافقوه أينما حل وذهب، ولم يفلح في اعتلاء المنصة إلا بواسطة العديد من الشرطة الذين شقوا له الطريق اليها لقيادة فرقة مكونة من ألف عازف! قدم خلالها مقطوعته الشهيرة فالس «الدانوب الازرق» وفالس «خمرة ونساء وغناء» ومقطوعة بولكا وغيرها. 
وكان المهرجان يضم حوالي عشرين ألف مغني وعشرة آلاف موسيقي وفنانين آخرين، تقاطروا من انحاء عديدة من العالم وبالاخص من أوروبا. كما قدم شتراوس اربعةعشرة حفلة موسيقية في عدة مدن، واربع حفلات «بال». 


وفي خلال ذلك، استغل اصحاب المصانع والمحلات التجارية سمعة وشهرة شتراوس، فأنتجوا العديد من مواد التجميل والاناقة تحمل اسمه، كالقبعات والاربطة والجوارب والعطور وغيرها. كما ابتدعت محلات الحلويات في فيينا كعكة (تورتة) على شكل آلة الكمان الموسيقية دعيت باسمه، حيث درت عليه مبالغ طائلة. 
وبعد ان توفيت زوجته الاخيرة سنة 1878م، انتقل من قصره للسكن في فندق، ولم يحضر الجنازة، كما فعل ذلك عند وفاة والدته. 
وبعد ايام حضر لزيارته في شقته في الفندق، رئيس فرقة موسيقية يدعى «هنريخ بروخ» ليتوسط لتلميذته «انجليكا ديتريخ» المدعوة بـ «ليلى» للغناء في فرقته. وبعد مدة من التحاقها بفرقته، رافقها الى الكنيسة ليعقد قرانه عليها، وكان عمره آنذاك ثلاثة وخمسين، ويكبرها بخمسة وعشرين عاما. 


كان زواج ليلى به مصلحيا صرفا، فقد كانت تطمع بماله وسمعته، ولهذا سرعان ما انهار عش الزوجية بعد ان احبت زوجته مدير مسرح «فيدنس»، وتم انفصالهما. 
ألف شتراوس - الابن - ما مجموعه 479 عملا موسيقيا، منها 15 اوبريت واوبرا، و148 فالس، وأكثر من 100 من رقصات البولكا وغيرها. ومن اشهر مؤلفاته الموسيقية الخالدة هي الدانوب الازرق، وفيينا فالس، والبارون الغجري، والبارون المجري، و«خمر ونساء وغناء»، والخفاش أو (العجرية الفرنسية)، والتي هنأته عليها كل من الموسيقيين، فردي وبرامز وروبنشتاين وغيرهم من كبار الموسيقيين ووضعوه في مرتبة موزارت وريتشلرد فاجنر. 

وفي سبتمبر 1898م بدأ يشتد عليه المرض، ولم يغادر البيت الا في ابريل من العام التالي بالحاح من دار الاوبرا القيصرية، ليقود افتتاحية اوبريته «البارون الغجري»، وبعدها باربعة ايام، اضطر لترك فراشه مرة اخرى، تلبية لدعوة لحضور حفلة عرض ازياء كبرى، إلا ان الحمى أدركته، فرجع على داره ليرقد طريح الفراش. ثم جاءته المنية وتوفي في يونيو 1899، تاركا خلفه تراثا فنيا خلد اسمه مدى الدهر ووري جثمانه بحضور جمهور غفير، بجانب شوبرت وبرامز.* 

 توماس سينت باختراع أول *ماكينة خياطة* متكاملة

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*looovely* 

*جوابك اكثر من رائع* 

*لاني تعمدت ان اضع  اسم يوهان شتراوس* 

*بدون  الاب  او الابن* 

*وانا سؤالي  حول   يوهان شتراوس  الابن* 

*وكان جوابك في محله* 

*لكي مني  تنويه  وكل تنويهين   تقييم  (( 370  نقطة))* 

*مبروك ابنتي* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هناك احتمال بأن أول اختراع يتعلق بالخياطة الآلية كان عام 1755 بموجب براءة اختراع بريطانية صدرت للألماني شارلز ويسينثال حيث قام باختراع إبرة مصممة للماكينات، إلا أن براءة الاختراع هذه لم تصف بقية الآلة، إن كانت فعلاً أصلاً. 

قام المخترع وصانع الخزائن الإنجليزي توماس سينت باختراع أول ماكينة خياطة متكاملة عام 1790. وليس من المعروف إذا ما كان سينت هو بالفعل من قام بعمل النموذج الأصلي لاختراعه. ويتمثل اختراع سينت بكيفية كيفية قيام مثقب بعمل شق في الجلد وإدخال الإبرة من خلال هذا الشق. إلا أن القطعة التي تم تصنيعها من اختراع سينت ونفذت وفقاً لرسوماته لم تنجح . 



في عام 1810 قام الألماني بالثازار كريمس باختراع ماكينة آلية لخياطة القبعات ولم يقم بتسجيل براءة اختراعه والتي لم تعمل إطلاقاً. ثم قام الخياط النمساوي جوزيف ماديرسبيرجر بعدة محاولات لاختراع ماكينة خياطة وكان قد سجل براءة اختراع في العام 1814 إلا أن جميع محاولاته أيضاً باءت بالفشل . 

في العام 1804 تم تسجيل براءة اختراع فرنسية باسم توماس ستون و جيمس هيندرسون تتعلق بماكينة تنافس الخياطة اليدوية. وفي نفس العام تم تسجيل براءة اختراع باسم جون دونكان تمثلت في آلة تطريز مزودة بعدة أبر، إلا أن كلا الاختراعين أثبتا فشلهما وأصبحا طي النسيان. 

اخترعت أول ماكينة خياطة أمريكية في العام 1818 من قبل جون أدامز دوج و جون نولس لكن هذه الماكينة فشلت في خياطة أي قطعة من القماش قبل أن يصيبها العطب. 

أول ماكينة خياطة آلية عملية اخترعها الخياط الفرنسي بارثيليمو ثيموني في العام 1830، وتعتمد ماكينة ثيموني في طريقة عملها علىخيط واحد وإبرة معقوفة لعمل نفس سلسلة الخيوط المستعملة في التطريز . وقد كاد هذا المخترع يقتل على يد مجموعة من الخياطين الفرنسيين الساخطين الذين قاموا بحرق مصنع الألبسة الذي يملكه اعتقاداً منهم بأن اختراعه الجديد سيفقدهم عملهم. وعند مطلع العام 1841 تمكن ذلك المخترع من انتاج ثمانين ماكينة لحياكة الملابس العسكرية في مصنع بباريس، وتعرض المخترع لأزمة عنيفة عندما شنت مجموعة من الخياطين الاخرين هجوماً على المشغل دمرت خلاله كل الماكينات خوفاً على فقدان وظائفهم. وبعدها بفترة قصيرة لفظ ثيموني انفاسه وهو معدم تماماً . 

وفي ضوء تطور صناعة ماكينات الخياطة في تطريز ملابسنا مازال استخدام الإبرة في أحدث العصور مستمراً في مجالات وأغراض شتى.كان الانجليزي توماس سانت اول من تقدم بطلب رسمي لتسجيل علامة تجارية هي ماكينة الخياطة العام 1790 تلاه جيمس هيندرسون الذي سجل العلامة التجارية في فرنسا العام 1804، ثم بارثليمي ثيمونير العام 1830.

وكان اختراع سانت يعمل من خلال سلاسل من الخيوط التي تستخدم في التطوير بالاضافة الى ابرة مجهزة بسن في الاسفل وخيط رفيع. ويحوم شك كبير حول قدرة سانت على بناء تلك الالة، وعندما تم استنساخ الماكينة اعتماداً على التصميمات الهندسية الاصلية بعد عدة سنوات كان لابد من ادخال تعديلات عليها كي تعمل. وبالرغم من ان الماكينات التي تستخدم سلاسل الخيوط كانت تعمل بطريقة معقولة ومرضية ، الا انها لم تكن مثالية، اذ كانت الخيوط تتمزق بسهولة ولم تكن الحياكة جيدة. وبمرور السنوات تمكن والتر هنت الاميركي من اختراع الماكينة التي اصبحت الام الشرعية للماكينات الحديثة العام 1834. واستخدم ذلك المخترع مستودعاً صغيراً للخيوط كان شديد التعقيد مقارنة بالماكينات القديمة لأنه كان يستخدم خيطين وليس خيطاً واحداً. وفات على هنت تسجيل العلامة التجارية، وعندما تقدم بعدها بطلب لتسجيل الاختراع تم رفض الطلب نتيجة لتخليه عن المشروع برمته. 

وفي العام 1834 قام والتر هنت بتصميم أول ماكينة خياطة آلية تعتبر ناجحاً ناجحة نوعاً ما. واعتقاداً منه بأنه سيتسبب للكثيرين بفقدان عملهم لم يهتم بهذا (تستعمل هذه الماكينة في الخياطة المستقيمة) ولم يقم هنت بتسجيل براءة اختراعه إطلاقاً. ثم جرى تسجيل أول براءة اختراع أمريكية عام 1846 للمخترع إلياس هاو الذي ابتكر عملية للخياطة باستخدام خيط من مصدرين مختلفين، وكانت ماكينة هاو مزودة بإبرة مثقوبة من النهاية، وتغرز الإبرة في القماش محدثة فتحة من الجانب الآخر لتحدث ما يسمى بالدرزة. إلا أن إلياس هاو واجه فيما بعد مشاكل تتعلق بحماية براءة اختراعه وتسويق هذا الاختراع. 

استمر الياس هاوي لمدة تسعة أعوام يحاول بجهد إظهار أهمية ماكينته وحماية اختراعه من المقلدين، إلى أن جاء آخرون يعملون على إنجاز اختراعات خاصة بهم فأخذوا عن هاو آلية إقفال العروة التي اخترعها. حيث قام إسحاق سنجر باختراع آلية الحركة صعوداً ونزولاً وقام آلن ويلسون بتطوير مكوك دوار مزود بخطاف. 

لم تنتج ماكينات الخياطة بكميات كبيرة لغاية خمسينيات القرن التاسع عشر إلى أن جاء إسحاق سنجر بأول ماكينة خياطة تجارية ناجحة. واعتمد سنجر في ماكينته على أن الإبرة تتحرك للأعلى والأسفل بدلاً من جانب إلى آخر وتتصل الإبرة بدواسة قدم بينما كانت الماكينات السابقة تعمل بذراع تدوير يدوي .

ومع ذلك كانت ماكينة سنجر تعتمد طريقة إقفال الغرز المتبعة في الماكينة التي اخترعها هاو، الأمر الذي أدى إلى قيام إلياس هاو بمقاضاة سنجر لانتهاك براءة اختراعه وكسب القضية عام 1854. كما أن ماكينة الخياطة التي اخترعها والتر هنت كانت تعمل بطريقة إقفال الغرز باستخدام لفتين من الخيوط وإبرة مثقوبة، إلا أن المحاكم ثبتت براءة اختراع هاو لأن هنت تنازل عن اختراعه. ولو أن هنت سجل براءة اختراعه لكان من الممكن أن يخسر إلياس قضيته ويربحها سنجر. 

كان اسحق ميريت سنجر SINGER ميكانيكياً اميركياً يعشق المسرح وباع العام 1839 تصميماً هندسياً لحفار بمبلغ الفي دولار. وباستخدام تلك الاموال اسس شركة للمسارح اطلق عليها اسم «ميري بلايرز» التي افلست بعد عدة سنوات. وعثر سنجر على ماكينة خياطة قديمة العام 1851، وايماناً منه بقدرته على تطويرها قام بتصنيع النسخة الأولى من الماكينة المطورة خلال احد عشر يوماً فقط. ولأن سنجر لم يعتمد تصميماً اصلياً جديداً تقدم الياس هاو بشكوى ضده يتهمه فيها بالتحايل على اختراعه واستحق بذلك نسبة معينة من قيمة الماكينات التي يتم انتاجها داخل الولايات المتحدة .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فارس الخوري*

----------


## looovely

شكررررررررررررراً..ابي محمود
                             والحمد الله كانت الأجابة صح ..  
                           وان شاء الله نكون دائماً للأفضل
                                     تحياتي

----------


## عنيده

*فارس الخوري سوري ..* 


*وهذي قصه تحريره الى سوريا من فرنسا ..* 


*دخل فارس بيك الخوري، ممثل سوريا في الامم المتحدة حديثة المنشأ، بطربوشه
الاحمر و بذته البيضاء الانيقة... قبل موعد الاجتماع الذي طلبته سوريا من اجل
رفع الانتداب الفرنسي عنها بدقائق...
و اتجه مباشرة الى مقعد المندوب الفرنسي لدى الامم المتحدة و جلس على الكرسي
المخصص لفرنسا
بدء السفراء بالتوافد إلى مقر الامم المتحدة بدون اخفاء دهشتهم من جلوس 'فارس
بيك' المعروف برجاحة عقله و سعة علمه و ثقافته في المقعد المخصص للمندوب
الفرنسي، تاركا المقعد المخصص لسوريا فارغا
دعوني اخبركم، ايها الاحبة هذه المعلومة عن فارس بيك الخوري*: فارس بيك احد
'مؤسسي' الامم المتحدة، رغم معارضته الشديدة لصيغة مجلس الامن، و اعتقد ان
هذا يفسر سبب ذهول الوفود من تصرف فارس بيك، يعني فارس بيك احد واضعي نظام
الامم المتحدة و لا يعرف بروتوكول المقاعد المخصصة ؟؟
المهم احبائي، دخل المندوب الفرنسي، و وجد فارس بيك يحتل مقعد فرنسا في
الجلسة... فتوجه اليه و بدأ يخبره ان هذا المقعد مخصص لفرنسا و لهذا وضع
امامه علم فرنسا، و اشار له إلى مكان وجود مقعد سوريا مستدلا عليه بعلم سوريا

و لكن فارس بيك لم يحرك ساكنا، بل بقي ينظر إلى ساعته.. دقيقة، اثنتان،
خمسة...
استمر المندوب الفرنسي (لم تسعفني ذاكرتي بتذكر اسمه، ارجو ممن يعرفه ان
يخبرنا و نحن له من الشاكرين)، في محاولة 'إفهام' فارس بيك:
يا حبيبي، يا روحي، مونامور، مون شيري... هون محل كرسي بتاع فرنسا، محل كرسي
بتاع سوريا هنيك، سيفوبليه قوم انقلع من هون بدنا نقعد
و لكن فارس بيك استمر بالتحديق إلى ساعته: عشر دقائق، احد عشرة، اثنا عشرة
دقيقة
و بدء صبر المندوب الفرنسي بالنفاذ: يا دب.. قوم انقلع يا عربي يا متخلف هون
مطرح فرنسا الحرة و لكن فارس بيك استمر بالتحديق بساعته، تسع عشرة دقيقة،
عشرون، واحد و عشرون...
و اهتاج المندوب الفرنسي، و لولا حؤول سفراء الامم الاخرى بينه و بين عنق
فارس بيك لكان دكه.....
و عند الدقيقة الخامسة و العشرين، تنحنح فارس بيك، و وضع ساعته في جيب
الجيليه، و وقف بابتسامة عريضة تعلو شفاهه و قال للمندوب الفرنسي:
سعادة السفير، جلست على مقعدك لمدة خمس و عشرين دقيقة فكدت تقتلني غضبا و
حنقا، سوريا استحملت سفالة جنودكم خمس و عشرين سنة، و آن لها ان تستقل

في هذه الجلسة أيها الاحبة، نالت سوريا استقلالها
**
* 

*ان شاء الله صح ابي..* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*عنيدة* 

*ارجوا ان تراجعي  بحثك  اكثر  وتتأكدي من الجواب* 

*ايضا  انتي  مش  غلطانة  ابدا  لانه  ليس  لديك*

* معلومات  كافية عن  فارس الخوري  وجنسيته* 

*ابحثي اكثر  ستجدي  شي  مفيد لمعلوماتك* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## looovely

ولد فارس الخوري في قرية الكفير التابعة لقضاء حاصبيا في لبنان في 20/تشرين ثاني 1873م. والده يعقوب بن جبور الخوري مسيحي بروتستانتي، كان نجاراً وله بعض الأملاك الزراعية في القرية. والدته حميدة بنت عقيل الفاخوري ابنة رجل قضى في مذبحة عام 1860 بين الدروز والمسيحيين. كانت مهتمة بابنها البكر فارس كل الاهتمام وتخطت كل المصاعب من أجل تعليمه.

----------


## looovely

اممممممممم يمكن لبناني 

<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Simplified Arabic'; mso-ansi-font-size: 10.0pt"><FONT color=blue>ولد فارس الخوري في قرية الكفير التابعة لقضاء حاصبيا في لبنان في 20/تشرين ثاني 1873م. والده يعقوب بن جبور الخوري مسيحي بروتستانتي، كان نجاراً وله بعض الأملاك الزراعية في القرية. والدته حميدة بنت عقيل الفاخوري ابنة رجل قضى في مذبحة عام 1860 بين الدروز والمسيحيين. كانت مهتمة بابنها البكر فارس كل الاهتمام وتخطت كل المصاعب من أجل تعليمه.

----------


## looovely

ولد فارس الخوري في قرية الكفير التابعة لقضاء حاصبيا في لبنان في 20/تشرين ثاني 1873م. والده يعقوب بن جبور الخوري مسيحي بروتستانتي، كان نجاراً وله بعض الأملاك الزراعية في القرية. والدته حميدة بنت عقيل الفاخوري ابنة رجل قضى في مذبحة عام 1860 بين الدروز والمسيحيين. كانت مهتمة بابنها البكر فارس كل الاهتمام وتخطت كل المصاعب من أجل تعليمه. 
تلقى فارس الخوري علومه الابتدائية في مدرسة القرية، ثم بالمدرسة الأمريكية في صيدا، ولما كان متفوقاً على أقرانه فقد عينه المرسلون الأمريكان معلماً في مدرستهم الابتدائية في زحلة.

دخل فارس الكلية الإنجيلية السورية، والتي سميت بعد ذلك (الجامعة الأمريكية) ببيروت. ولكن المرسلين الأمريكيين لم يمكنوه من الاستمرار، فقد  عينوه من جديد في مدرستهم بقرية مجدل شمس عام 1892، ثم نقلوه إلى صيدا، وفي عام 1894 عاد للدراسة في الجامعة الأمريكية وحصل على شهادة بكالوريوس في العلوم عام 1897، وكانت هذه الشهادة في ذلك الحين شهادة ثقافية عامة ليس فيها اختصاص في أحد فروع العلوم والآداب، دعاه رئيس الجامعة للتدريس في القسم الاستعدادي كمعلم للرياضيات واللغة العربية. 
دعي فارس الخوري لإدارة المدارس الأرثوذكسية في دمشق، ولإعطاء بعض الدروس في مدرسة تجهيز عنبر. ثم عُين ترجماناً للقنصلية البريطانية (1902ـ 1908) حيث أكسبته وظيفته الجديدة نوعاً من الحماية ضد استبداد الحكم العثماني. 
لم يترك فارس الخوري الدرس والتحصيل، بل ظل منكباً على الدراسة والمطالعة فدرس اللغتين الفرنسية والتركية لوحده دون معلم وبرع فيهما، كما أنه أخذ يطالع الحقوق لنفسه، وامتهن المحاماة، وتقدم بفحص معادلة الليسانس بالحقوق فنالها. في عام 1908م انتسب لجمعية الاتحاد والترقي فكان هذا أول عهده بالسياسة. 


نظم فارس الخوري الشعر وأولع به، فكان شعره وطنياً تناول فيه القضايا العربية، وكذلك كان أديباً حيث ملأت منظوماته الشعرية وكتاباته الصحف السورية والمصرية. إلا أن انشغاله في علوم السياسة والاقتصاد والعمل الوطني والقومي والعلمي جعله ينصرف عن الشعر ولا يقوله إلا في المناسبات. 
انتخب فارس الخوري سنة 1914 نائباً عن دمشق في مجلس المبعوثان العثماني. وفي سنة 1916 سجنه جمال باشا بتهمة التآمر على الدولة العثمانية، لكنه بُرئ ونفي إلى استانبول، حيث مارس التجارة هناك. 


عاد فارس الخوري إلى دمشق بعد انفصال سوريا عن الحكم العثماني. وفي عام 1919 عُين عضواً في مجلس الشورى الذي اقترح على الشريف فيصل تأسيسه، كما سعى فارس مع عدد من رفاقه إلى تأسيس معهد الحقوق العربي، وكان هو أحد أساتذته، كما اشترك في تأسيس المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق. 
تولى فارس الخوري وزارة المالية في الوزارات الثلاث التي تألفت خلال العهد الفيصلي. وعلى إثر احتلال الفرنسيين لسوريا عام 1920 انصرف الخوري إلى العمل الحر كمحام. ثم انتخب نقيباً للمحامين واستمر خمس سنوات متتاليات، كما عُين حقوقياً لبلدية دمشق، وعين أستاذاً في معهد الحقوق العربي لتدريس مادتي أصول المالية وأصول المحاكمات الحقوقية. لفارس الخوري ثلاث مؤلفات في القانون هي: (أصول المحاكمات الحقوقية) و(موجز في علم المالية) و(صك الجزاء). 
أسس فارس الخوري وعبد الرحمن الشهبندر وعدد من الوطنيين في سوريا حزب الشعب رداً على استبداد السلطة الفرنسية... ولما نشأت الثورة الفرنسية عام 1925 اعتقل فارس الخوري وآخرون ونفوا إلى معتقل أرواد. 


في عام 1926 نفي فارس الخوري إلى خارج سورية بسبب استقالته من منصب وزير المعارف في حكومة الداماد أحمد نامي بك احتجاجاً على سوء نوايا الفرنسيين. 


شارك فارس الخوري وعدد من الوطنيين في تأسيس الكتلة الوطنية، وكان نائباً لرئيسها يضع القرارات ويكتب منشوراتها، وهذه الكتلة قادت حركة المعارضة والمقاومة ضد الفرنسيين، وكانت من أكثر الهيئات السياسة توفيقاً وفوزاً مدة تقارب العشرين عاماً. 


على أثر الإضراب الستيني الذي عم سوريا عام 1936 للمطالبة بإلغاء الانتداب الفرنسي تم الاتفاق على عقد معاهدة بين سوريا وفرنسا، ويقوم وفد بالمفاوضة لأجلها في باريس، فكان فارس الخوري أحد أعضاء هذا الوفد ونائباً لرئيسه. 
انتخب فارس الخوري رئيساً للمجلس النيابي السوري عام 1936 ومرة أخرى عام 1943، كما تولى رئاسة مجلس الوزراء السوري ووزيراً للمعارف(الأوقاف) والداخلية في تشرين أول عام 1944... وكان لتولي فارس الخوري رئاسة السلطة التنفيذية في البلد السوري المسلم وهو رجل مسيحي صدى عظيم فقد جاء في الصحف: (... وأن مجيئه إلى رئاسة الوزراء وهو مسيحي بروتستانتي يشكل سابقة في تاريخ سورية الحديث بإسناد السلطة التنفيذية إلى رجل غير مسلم، مما يدل على ما بلغته سورية من النضوج القومي، كما أنه يدل على ما اتصف به رئيس الدولة من حكمة وجدارة). وقد أعاد تشكيل وزارته ثلاث مرات في ظل تولي شكري القوتلي رئاسة الجمهورية السورية. 


كان فارس الخوري متجرداً في أحكامه، عميقاً في تفكيره، صائباً في نظرته، وقد جره هذا الإنصاف لأن يقول عن (الإسلام) الذي درسه وتعمق فيه أنه محققاً للعدالة الاجتماعية بين بني البشر. فمن أقواله في الإسلام: (.. يمكن تطبيق الإسلام كنظام دون الحاجة للإعلان عنه أنه إسلام). ـ (… لا يمكننا محاربة النظريات الهدامة التي تهدد كلاّ من المسيحية والإسلام إلا بالإسلام). ـ (… لو خيرت بين الإسلام وبين الشيوعية لاخترت الإسلام). ـ (… هذا هو إيماني. أنا مؤمن بالإسلام وبصلاحه لتنظيم أحوال المجتمع العربي وقوته في الوقوف بوجه كل المبادئ والنظريات الأجنبية مهما بلغ من اعتداد القائمين عليها. لقد قلت ولازلت أقول، لا يمكن مكافحة الشيوعية والاشتراكية مكافحة جدية إلا بالإسلام، والإسلام وحده هو القادر على هدمها ودحرها). ويؤثر عنه كثير ممن عاشره حبه للإسلام وتعلقه به عقيدة وشريعة، وكثيراً ما أسر باعتقاده هذا إلى زائريه ومخلصيه. 


في عام 1945 ترأس فارس الخوري الوفد السوري الذي كُلّف ببحث قضية جلاء الفرنسيين عن سوريا أمام منظمة الأمم المتحدة، التي تم تأسيسها في نفس العام، حيث اشترك الخوري بتوقيع ميثاق الأمم المتحدة نيابة عن سورية كعضو مؤسس. 
كما ألقى الخوري خطبة في المؤتمر المنعقد في دورته الأولى نالت تقدير العالم وإعجابه. حيث أبدى فيها استعداد سورية وشقيقاتها العربيات لتلبية نداء البشرية من أجل تفاهم متبادل أتم، وتعاون أوثق، كما تحدث فيها عن خطورة المهمة الملقاة على عاتق المؤتمر، وأظهر تفاؤله في إمكانية تحقيق الفكرة السامية التي تهدف إليها المنظمة العالمية. وبناء على جهوده فقد منحته جامعة كاليفورنيا (الدكتوراه الفخرية) في الخدمة الخارجية اعترافاً بمآثره العظيمة في حقل العلاقات الدولية. 


‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍انتخب فارس الخوري عضواً في مجلس الأمن الدولي (1947ـ 1948)، كما أصبح رئيساً له في آب 1947، وقد اهتم بالقضية الفلسطينية اهتماماً خاصاً، وأكد رفض الدول العربية إقامة دولة لليهود فيها. كما شرح القضية المصرية وطالب بجلاء الإنجليز عن أراضيها، وأكد على السلام العالمي وطالب بإنهاء تنافس الدول الكبرى، وحذر من وقوع حرب ذرية مدمرة. ولطالما ضجت هيئة الأمم بخطبه ومناقشاته باللغة الإنجليزية من أجل نصرة الحق في القضية العربية. 
عاد فارس الخوري إلى بلاده بعد انتهاء عضوية سورية في مجلس الأمن الدولي، وكان قد انتخب رئيساً للمجلس النيابي لعام 1947 عندما كان يمثل سورية في مجلس الأمن. ولكن عندما حل هذا المجلس على أثر الانقلاب الذي قام به حسني الزعيم ثابر فارس الخوري على عمله في الحقل الدولي، وترأس الوفود السورية إلى هيئة الأمم متابعاً نضاله ودفاعه عن القضايا العربية. 
في عام 1954 طلب رئيس الجمهورية هاشم الأتاسي من فارس الخوري تشكيل حكومة سورية، لكنها لم تستمر سوى أشهر معدودة، وكان من أهم الأمور السياسية أثناء توليه وزارته الرابعة، الصدى البعيد في المجلس النيابي، وفي دوائر الحكومة وجماهير الشعب الذي أحدثه صدور الأحكام القاسية ضد الإخوان المسلمين في مصر. مما جعل سائر الحكومات العربية (بما فيها الحكومة السورية) تتوسط لدى القاهرة لتخفيف هذه الأحكام، وعرض الخوري وساطته الشخصية بالإضافة لوساطة حكومته والشعب السوري برئيس جمهوريته ومجلسه النيابي وفئاته وأحزابه، وواضعاً كرامته الشخصية كرجل يحفظ له المصريون أخلد الذكريات، لقاء تخفيف هذه الأحكام فلم يجد ذلك نفعاً، ونفذت أحكام الإعدام في ست من أقطاب الدعوة الإسلامية في وادي النيل. فكان لذلك أثر كبير في نفسه لم يزايله بقية عمره. 
اعتكف فارس الخوري في منزله.. يذهب مرة كل عام إلى جنيف ليشترك في جلسات لجنة القانون الدولي التي هو عضو فيها. وأقيمت الوحدة بين سورية ومصر ولم يكن للأستاذ فارس الخوري أي رأي بقيامها أو بانهيارها. 


في 22 شباط 1960، أصيب فارس الخوري بكسر في عنق فخذه الأيسر بغرفة نومه، وكان يعاني من آلام المرض الشديد في مستشفى السادات بدمشق، حينما منح جائزة الدولة التقديرية في العلوم الاجتماعية من قبل الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بناء على توصية المجلس الأعلى للعلوم والفنون. 


وكانت وفاة فارس الخوري مساء الثلاثاء 2 كانون الثاني 1962، في مستشفى السادات بدمشق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  غير متوقع وصحيح  100%*

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*looovely*

*سؤالي* 


*  واتمنى اين يكون عندكم اسئلة بعد الجواب* 



*ما هي جنسية * 

*انطوان سعادة* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## looovely

مولد الزعيم ونشأته 

ولد في الشوير في أول آذار 1904. في الخامسة دخل مدرسة القرية فظهر تفوّقه الذهني. انتقل إلى مصر مع أمه وكان تفّوقه ونبوغه مدعاة للعجب، ولا عجب. بعد وفاة أمه عاد إلى مسقط رأسه الشويّر مع شقيقين وشقيقة، وثلاثتهم اصغر منه سناً. فدهمتهم الحرب، وأبوه مسافر في الأرجنتين، واخوته الأكبر منه: واحد في مصر، واثنان في الولايات المتحدة يتابعون دروسهم.
كان ابن عشر سنوات يتحمل مسؤولية شقيقين وشقيقة. وكان ذلك من حوافز تحمّله الآلام التي تحمّلها الشعب في تلك الحرب القاسية. ومما يرويه عنه الذين لا يزالون أحياء من الحرب العالمية الأولى إباءه وعزَّة نفسه، إلى جانب توقّد الذكاء فيه، مما جعله أحدوثة أهل بلدته على صغر سنِّه.


والده الدكتور خليل سعاده من الشويّر لبنان.
غادر الوطن تحت ضغط الأتراك العثمانيين إلى مصر.
في مصر نافح في طليعة المنافحين عن حقّ الشعب السوري.
نال لقب بك من خديوي مصر. رفض اللقب كلياً.
ألّف وكتب. وأهم ما وضع هو قاموس سعاده (إنكليزي عربي) كان قاعدة لكل ما جاء بعده.
ضايق الإنكليز فضايقوه. ترك مصر إلى أميركا الجنوبية. أنشأ مجلة "المجلة" في الأرجنتين. وانتقل إلى البرازيل حيث أنشأ جريدة "الجريدة" وكتب فيها مقالات وبحوثاً غيّرت تفكير السوريين، حتى لُقِّب "بأبي الأحرار".
كانت سلسلة مقالاته بعنوان "سورية وفرنسا أثناء مؤتمر الصلح" سبباً في حقد الاستعماريين عليه، فمُنعت كتاباته وأخباره من الوصول إلى الوطن. حمل على سياسة فيصل الضعيفة. وحمل حملة شديدة على الخونة المارقين. وذكرهم بأسمائهم وأفعالهم. عالج الشؤون السياسية معالجة دقيقة. وتكّهن بنتائج جاءت مصداقاً لبعد نظره في هذا الشأن. وهو أول من قال للغربيين: اتركوا آسيا للآسيويين قبل أن يطردوكم منها.
ترك مؤلفات وسلاسل بحوث في "المجلة" و "الجريدة" من أروعها سلسلة بعنوان طبائع الاستبداد.
توفي في العاشر من نيسان 1934. فنعاه أحد أدباء المهجر بلقب "أبي الأحرار" وقال فيه فيلسوف البرازيل سنسر فجريه: "إن البرازيل تحني هامها أمام الراحل الكبير الذي يفقده العالم".
منعت السلطات الاستعمارية نشر خبر وفاته في الوطن.
كما منعت دخول ما كُتب عنه.

والدته السيدة نايفة نصير (من الشوير).
هاجرت بها أمها إلى الولايات المتحدة وأدخلتها مدرسة في شيكاغو فأظهرت توقُّداً ذهنياً نوّهت به إحدى صحف المدينة الكبرى وأطرت نبوغها وتفوّقها. عادت إلى الشويّر فتعرّف بها الدكتور خليل سعاده وتزوجها. وتحمّلت معه آلام العمل للمصلحة العامة وما سببه من متاعب من قبل المستعمرين.
توفيت في مصر عام 1913 وكان الزعيم في سنّ التاسعة وكان الوالد قد رحل إلى أميركا الجنوبية.


دخل مع من دخل من الأحداث مدرسة برمّانا، وكان الأتراك قد استولوا عليها - على إدارتها جملة. وقد أظهر تفوّقاً في الرياضة إلى جانب تفوّقه في الدروس.
صدف أن أعلن مجيء أحد كبار موظفي المتصرفّية الأتراك إلى المدرسة. واستعدّت المدرسة لاستقباله. وكان أن انتقي التلميذ المتفِّوق أنطون خليل سعاده لحمل العلم في طليعة الصفوف. فأخذ العلم ورفعه لحظة ثم رمى به أرضاً وانطلق إلى غرفته. تبعه أحد القائمين على الإدارة في المدرسة واستطلعه سبب تصرّفه ذاك، فأجاب: "لست أرفع فوق رأسي علماً لدولة مستعمرة شرَّدت أهلي وأنزَلت بشعبي كل هذا الويل الذي ترى"! وكَظَم المولج غيظه وكتم الأمر فلا يصاب هو بالضرر.
حال إعلان سقوط الجيش التركي ارتقى السارية وأنزل العلم. ونادى زملاءه ليعطوه علم البلاد ليرفعه، ولم يكن للبلاد علم. فزاد في كآبته.

في هذا الظرف عرف الفتى أنطون الألم. تحسس آلام الشعب وقد روى عنه أترابه انه كان دائم التساؤل ما جرَّ على شعبنا هذا الويل؟ وفي هذه السنّ كان قد تفتّق ذهنه ووضح توقّد ذكائه وزاد تأمّله بمصير شعبه. وكان لا يفتأ يقارن بين مصير شعب مغلوب على أمره يشرَّد أحراره ويشنق أبراره، وبين مصير الأقوياء.
بعد الاحتلال (بعد أن احتل الأوروبيون أرضنا على أثر رحيل العثمانيين) عمل ترجماناً مع أحد كبار العاملين وكانت له معه وقائع أدهشت ذلك الكبير، وأبرزها حين كان على ظهر باخرة إيطالية. وهو في سنّ السادسة عشرة، وسمع أحد الضّباط الإيطاليين يقول: هذا البحر بحرنا أي البحر الروماني. فانبرى الفتى أنطون في نضال علمي يؤكد أن هذا البحر لنا: البحر السوري، مما أدهش السامعين لما وضعت الحرب أوزارها أرسل والده يطلب منه السفر إليه، فقرر السفر وتركْ عمله. وفي إحدى زياراته للدكتور "دراي" في عيادته في الجامعة الأميركانية لأخذ مبلغ من المال كان أودعه إياه، سمع حديثاً جارياً بين عدد من الرجال كانوا بانتظار دورهم في عيادة الدكتور "دراي" (طبيب أسنان) وكان الحديث حول احتلال الحلفاء ومصير سورية (لم يكن قد وُجد كيان لبنان السياسي بعد). وانقسم المتحادثون إلى فئتين، إحداهما ترى أفضلية الانتداب الفرنسي والأخرى تفضِّل الإنكليز واحتدم الجدل في أفضلية إحدى الدولتين. ولم يكن قد وضح بعد مخطط الاستعمار كما إن الوعي القومي كان شبه معدوم،
وكان كل فريق يطري محاسن الدولة التي يراها أفضل "لحمايتنا".
وعند احتدام الجدل قال أحدهم لنحتكم إلى هذا الفتى ونفضّ النزاع والتفت إلى الفتى أنطون وقال له "ما رأيك أنت أيها الشاب الصغير وأية دولة تفضّل ؟!" فأجاب الشاب الصغير: "ليس في الموضوع مجال للتفضيل فانتم جميعاً في غير دائرة الصواب". "كيف ذلك ؟".
"إنكم في مفاضلتكم بين بريطانيا وفرنسا نسيتم الأفضلية الوحيدة التي هي إرادتنا نحن كشعب لنا شخصيّة قوميّة، ولنا مؤهلات الاستقلال، بل التفّوق أيضا!"
فنهض رجل من بين الجميع وسأله عن اسمه واسم أبيه وبلدته. ولما أجاب انه أنطون ابن خليل سعاده من الشويّر، قدم له الرجل بطاقته قائلاً: "إني مستعد لأية خدمة تلزم"، وحدد له المكان والوقت، إذا طرأت حاجة. وكانت البطاقة تحمل اسم عمر الداعوق. وتحت الاسم كتب بقلم كوبياء - رئيس بلدية بيروت. (وقد نشرت إحدى الصحف حديثاً مع السيد عمر الداعوق يؤيّد صحة هذا الخبر).
كان هذا الحديث عام 1919. وفي عام 1920 سافر الزعيم واخوته إلى أميركا الشمالية (حيث كان كبير اخوته). وبعد حوالي السنة وافى والده إلى البرازيل حيث اشترك معه في تحرير "الجريدة".
ما كاد يمر سنة على وجوده في أسرة تحرير "الجريدة" حتى بدأ اسمه يدور على السنة الأدباء والمفكرين من مواطنين وبرازيليين. وظنّ العديدون أن ما يُكتَب بتوقيع أنطون سعاده هو من وضع والده المفكر الكبير.
ولكن الحقيقة ظهرت وشيكاً فإذا بالشاب "الصغير السّن، الحديث العهد بالأدب والسياسة" كما قال بعض هؤلاء يصبح أحد أقطاب الأدب والسياسة في أوساط المغتربين في الأميركيتين.
كان الزعيم وهو يشتغل في التحرير، يتابع درس قضية وطنه وأمته وتحررها من جميع العوامل اللاقوميّة.
وقد بدأ أول عمل مستقل بتأسيس جمعية سريّة في البرازيل عام 1924- 1925. وتخلّى عنها حين شذَّت عن القاعدة التي أرساها لها وأصبحت علنية تعرف باسم "جمعية الرابطة الوطنية السورية" مركزها سان باولو. وفي مخلّفات الزعيم مراسلات تدل على سبب تركه المؤسسة التي أنشأها ونزع أعضاؤها إلى العمل السطحي المعلن.
ومقالات الزعيم منذ عام 1921 في "الجريدة" ومراسلاته تلقِّم المتشدِّقين حجراً بان ما قام به كان اقتباساً عن حركات أوروبية، إذ إن عمله كان سابقاً لأية حركة عرفت في أوروبا في ما بعد.
ظلَّت قضَّية الأمة السوريّة والوطن السوري شاغل الزعيم رغم كل ما واجهه من صعوبة في العمل مع أبناء امتنا المغتربين. وظن أن في انضمامه إلى جمعية "البنّائين الأحرار" يجد مجالا للعمل القومي، وكان والده رئيساً لأحد محافلها. وسرعان ما أصبح سكرتيراً للمحفل. ولكن اصطدم مرة أخرى بنزوع الذين اصطفاهم للعمل إلى الشؤون الخاصة والأعمال السطحية الضجّاجة، فاستقال من المحفل وترك الجمعية بسبب انصراف أعضائها عن العمل المفروض على كل مواطن، ألا وهو العمل لمصلحة أمته ووطنه قبل أي شيء آخر.
قام الزعيم بأعمال وباتصالات كثيرة في المغترب محاولاً وضع أساس عقائدي قومي يلفّ حوله الذين يتكلمون كثيرا بالشؤون الوطنية. وكان قد شارك والده تحمّل الصدمات من الذين تقولبوا سريعاً في القالب الذي وضعه لهم الاستعمار. وقد لاقى اشدّ الآلام من رؤية بضعة من الذين طالما نادوا باستقلال سورية ينحدرون إلى التعّصب للكيانات المفعولة لقاء رضى المستعمر في فلسفة الانحطاط: "إن لم يكن ما تريد فأرد ما يكون".
كان الزعيم قد وضع خطط العمل حين لجَّ به الحنين إلى الوطن. وفي ما تبقى من مذكراته دليل على شدّة الدفع النفسي للعودة إلى ميدان الصراع الرئيسي في الوطن.
وفي شهر حزيران سنة 1930 حملته الباخرة جبّاراً مليئاً بالعزم إلى الوطن. وكانت أخبار الكتلة الوطنية قد ملأت أعمدةً عدة من صحف المغتربات فاستبشر خيراً. ومع أعضاء الكتلة الوطنية في دمشق بدأ اتصالاته. وبهذه الاتصالات زادت آلامه. فقد عرف كيف يتقن الساسة الألاعيب على الشعب وأحياناً كثيرة مع المستعمر لمصلحة المستعمر.

أما بالنسبة للفرنسيين فقد كان كافياً أن يكون ابن الدكتور خليل سعاده.
في الشام وضع بحثاً في القوميّة قدّمه إلى المجمع العلمي، فردّه الأستاذ محمد كرد علي وعليه ملاحظات تدل على بعد المجمع العلمي وقتذاك عن العلم، ولا سيما علم الاجتماع. وكتب مقالات في السياسة الخارجية في جريدة "الأيام" الدمشقية كانت فتحاً جديداً في الفكر والفن السياسيين. ولعل جوابه على خطاب "لويد جورج" البريطاني سيبقى القاعدة المثلى لذويّ الألباب في مدلول وحدة الشعب وحقّه الطبيعي في أرضه وتقرير مصيره.
عام واحد في دمشق كان كافياً لوضع تخطيط مصمم، هو عدم إمكان دفع حركة بعث في الامة، في أوساط أفسدتها السياسة وغرس فيها الاستعمار بذور التخاذل وعلّمها فن المناورة على الشعب، دون أن تضع له قاعدة وعي. فانتقل إلى بيروت.
"… بعد أن وضعت مبادئ القضية القومية التي هي مصدر جلاء الأفكار ووحدة العقيدة والاتجاه وأوقفت الاختلاطات السياسية الدينية في المسائل القومية من الوجهة النظرية شرعت في إيجاد الوسائل العملية لتحقيق القضية القومية. ولم تكن المهمة هيّنة في جوٍّ موبوء كجوّ الحالة المناقبيّة والأخلاقيّة السيئة التي أشرت إليها. ولكني وضعت قاعدة أساسية أتمشى عليها، وهي البحث عن العناصر الجديدة النظيفة وتعليمها المبادئ الجديدة وإفهامها قضية الأمة وتكوين حزب منها ينشأ بمعزل عن الاختلاطات المذكورة آنفاً نشأة صحيحة قوية بمعنوياتها، حميدة بمناقبها، سليمة بروحها صالحة لحمل أعباء القضية وقد توصَّلت بعد جهد إلى لمس قابلية ثلاثة أشخاص ... !
ولكني رأيت أن استعين بهذا العدد غير المتجانس على القيام بالاختبار الأول لتأسيس الحزب. وبعد قليل من السير انكشف لنا مراوغة واختلاطات سياسية بدلاً من الأخذ بملأ القضية ".
ورأى الزعيم أن يكون طرد المنحرفين بصورة حلّ الحزب. "فدعوت الجميع إلى اجتماع حضره الدجّالان وأبديت لهم رغبتي في تأجيل العمل الحزبي إلى أن أكون قد وجدت استعداداً وتفاهماً تامَّين بين الذين يرغبون في السير معي، وان عملنا قد انتهى وان كل واحد حرّ ..."
"أحببت أن اظهر هذه اللّمحة عن واقع إنشاء هذا الحزب العظيم وتوليد هذه النهضة القومية الجبَّارة لتدركوا مقدار الفساد الذي كان قد تغلغل في المعتقدات والمناقب والأخلاق في مجتمعنا. فمن أربعة أشخاص يجتمعون إلى صاحب الفكرة القوميّة اثنان يعتقدان إن القضيّة القوميّة ليست إلا وسيلة سياسية لبلوغ أغراض في نفسيهما ويجيزان لنفسيهما احتقار إخلاص رفيقيهما وسلامة طويتهما ويظنان إن المناقب والأخلاق ليست إلا صوراً شعرية وضعتها واعتمدتها لتوليد النهضة القوميّة …!"
كان مسكن عائلة خليل سعاده في الشويّر قد أصابه ما أصاب المنازل العديدة أيام الحرب العالمية الأولى: التهديم الكامل … وكانت قطعة الأرض مكان البناء قد ضُمَّت إلى أرض تخصّ الجيران.
ولهذا ولأسباب ماديّة - نفسيّة عمد إلى بناء "العرزال" على الرابية المطلة على البحر وجبال صنين في أرض تُركتْ إرثا له ولاخوته. الأسباب الماديّة كانت إن الزعيم كان يصرف كل قرش يحصِّله على شؤون الحركة، والنفسية إن بناء نفسيّة جديدة وعقليّة أخلاقيّة متجددة كان يحتاج مثل هذه الخلوة الرائعة.
ومما يذكر إن صاعقة أصابت إحدى الشجرات الخمس التي بني العرزال عليها، بُعَيد اغتيال الزعيم. أما الرفقاء فلا يزالون يجدّدون العرزال كل سنة فيكسونه بالأغصان الجديدة (اثر محاولة 1960 قطع رجال السلطة في لبنان الأشجار التي كان العرزال قائماً عليها واحرقوها لتوّهمهم إن إحراق العرزال هو من أعمال الانتقام الضرورية).

     ان شاء الله تكون الأجابه صحيحه

----------


## looovely

*نيكولو باجانيني ؟؟؟* 
*ان شاء الله مو صعب*
* موفقين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إيطالي*

----------


## looovely

عزيزتي عيون لاتنام ..اجابه موفقه اصبتي
                                بنتظار سؤالك خيه
                                      تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية الرحالة المشهور كريستوف كولومبوس ؟

----------


## looovely

*كريستوفر كولومبوس* 
 ايطالي
 
(1451 - 1506 م) رحالة إيطالي مشهور ينسب إليه اكتشاف العالم الجديد (أمريكا).
عبر المحيط الأطلسي ووصل الجزر الكاريبية في 12 أكتوبر 1492 م (سنة سقوط غرناطة)، لكن اكتشافه لأرض القارة الأمريكية الشمالية كان في رحلته الثانية عام 1498 م.
بعض الآثار تدل على وجود اتصال بين القارة الأوروبية والأمريكية حتى قبل اكتشاف كولومبوس لتلك الأرض بوقت طويل، ولكن ترجع شهرته على انه مكتشفها كون ذلك الحدث كان له تأثير كبير في صنع التاريخ المتعلق بأوروبا وألأمريكتين حيث بدأت في تلك الفترة رحلات الاستكشاف والاستعمار.
 
كان قد بذل جهدا كبيراً في الدراسه البحريه العمليه الحديثه في عصره ,أقرّ علماء عصره أنّ العبور إلى قارة الهند و آسيا لا يقتصر فقط على الرحلات المتجهة شرقاً ولكن إمكانيه الوصول إلى تلك القارتين ممكن بالإتجاه غرباً ٬ حيث الأرض كروية ,,,,,,,,,,إنطلاقاً من وجهة نظر هؤلاء العلماء قرر المغامرة معتمداً على أحدث خرائط علماء عصره الإطالي باولو توسكانيلي (1397-1492) و كذلك الألماني مارتين بيكهام (1459-1505) و كِلا العالمان متخصّصان بالرياضات و الفلك , بعد إقتناع بحارنا العظيم بالفكره أرسل خطابه إلى مستشار الملكة البرتغالية قائلاً فيه : (انا أعرف أنّ وجود مثل هذا الطريق “نظريه العلماء السابقة “هو برهان حقيقي على كروية الأرض ولسهولة برهان هذه النظريه قررت إفتتاح هذا الطريق البحري الجديد و سأرسل إلى جلالتك الخارطة ٬ من إكتشافي الخاص .سيكون موجد عليها ميناؤكم و جزركم ٬ موضحاً عليها وجهة الإبحار نحو الغرب و الأماكن التي سأكتشفها أثناء الرحلة و أيضاً أبعد نقطه يمكن الوصول لها سواءاً من القطب أو من خط الإستواء و المسافات التي ستعبرونها ٬ للوصول إلى البلدان التي قد تحصدون منها الكنوز ٬ لا تتفاجؤا إذا قلت أن بلاد الغرب بلاد الكنوز ٬ كما أنهم و كالعاده يسموننا الشرق حيث أن من أبحر باستمرار اتجاه الغرب قد وصل بلاد الشرق عبر المحيط إلى النصف الثاني من الكره الأرضيه . ولكن إذا أرسلتم مكتشفين عبر اليابسه إنطلاقاً من نصف الكره الأرضيه التي أنتم فيها ٬ فإننا نجد أنّ تلك البلاد التي تم الوصل إليها ما هي إلا الشرق …” في 30 نيسان 1492 الملكة الإسبانيه إزابيل و فيرديناد وقّعوا مع كريستفور إتفاقيه جاء فيها أنّ كولومبوس سيتم إرساله “كمكتشفٍ للجزر و القارات في البحر و المحيط “وإنطلاقاً مما سبق سيُمنح رتبة -‘أمير البحار و المحيطات ‘ -كقرار ملكي موجهٌ الى كل أنحاء البلاد .و يُضاف إلى ذلك أنه سيُمنح 10% من الذهب و البضائع التي سيُحضره معه بدون أية ضرائب .

 
في مرفأ بيلوس كانت قد جُهزت ثلاث سفن, السفينه الأولى و القائده كانت ‘'سانتا – ماريّا '‘ الطول -23 م ٬ العرض – 6.7م ٬ الجزء الغاطس من السفينه -2.8م ٬ الإزاحه الكليّه -237 طون ٬ عدد الطاقم – 90 بحّار ٫ كانت هذه السفينه بقيادة الأدميرال(ملك البحار ) كولومبس . السفينه الثانيه “بينتا” الطول- 20.1 م ٬ العرض – 7.3م ٬ الغاطس – 2.0م ٬ الإزاحه – 164.4 طون ٬ الطاقم – 65. القبطان و المالك كان مارتين آلونسو بينسون . أما السفينه الثالثه فكانت '‘بين يا '‘ هذه التسميه كانت شائعه حول هذه السفينه إلا أنّ اسمها الحقيقي كان '‘سانتا- كلارا’' الطول – 17.3م ٬ العرض – 5.6م ٬ الغاطس – 1.9م ٬ الإزاحه – 101.2 طون ٬ الطاقم – 40 بحار .القبطان “ڤيسنتي يانيس بينسون “مالِك السفينه “خوان نينيه “ . وجميع تلك السفن شراعية تبحر بالإعتماد على قوّه الرياح و اِتجاهها. في 12 تشرين الأول أُكتشِفت جزر سان سيلفدور و التي كانت أولى الخطوات ٬ في 28 تشرين الأول وصلوا كوبا , و قد تم الوصول إلى العديد من الجزر التي لم يخطر على بال أحدٍ وجودها في تلك الفتره … في 16 كانون الأول 1493 عادت السفينتان '‘بينتا و بينيا '‘ االى اسبانيا حيث وصلتا الميناء الإسباني في 15 آذار ٬ ما يُقارب 3 أشهر استغرقت رحلتها وهي أول الرحلات البحريه التي استغرقت هذه المده في ذاك العصر . 
 
كان باعتقاد كولومبس أنه وصل إلى ما يُسمى بالهند الغربيه وقد كانت رحلاته موفقه حيث استطاع إحضار العديد من الذهب ٬ و امتلاك العديد من الجزر التي سُميت “بالهنديه” . الملك و الملكه الإسبانيه كانوا قد أبدوا إعجابهم و فرحهم لما توصل إليه بحارنا االمكتشف كولومبس .
 
لم يتوقف بحارنا القدير المغامر عند هذا الحد من الإكتشافات فقد كان دوماً تواقاً لاكتشاف ما هو أبعد ٬ ليعود و يُبحر من الموانئ الإسبانيه بإسطولٍ مكون من 17 سفينه و برفقه 1500 بحار ٬ كانت هذه السفن مجهزه بعده تكفيهم 6 أشهر … و أيضاً هذه الرحله كسابقتها لم تبؤ بالفشل ٬ فقد اكتشف جزراً جديده و هي ما يُعرف اليوم بجزر الأنتيل و من بعدها البحر الكاريبي من الجهة الجنوبيه لكوبا و ذلك في طريق بحثه عن الهند …في أيار 1494 م وصل جامايكا ٬ و غيرها العديد و العديد من الجزر الواقعة شرق القاره الأميريكيه . 
 
و بذلك كولومبس قد وصل إلى أهم الإكتشافات و التي منها ,وصوله إلى أراضٍ معزوله عن العالم الخارجي آنذاك و أهم من ذلك اكتشافه لطرقٍ بحريه جديده و تم وضع خرائط و مصورات جديده …بالرغم من أن ما وصل إليه بحارنا لم يكن على صله بالقاره الآسياويه إلا أنه كان يسيطر على مخيلته أنه الطريق الجديد نحو الهند . وهذا في 20 أيار 1506 م تدهورت صحته وبدأ يعارك الموت بعد أن تعارك طيلت فترت حياته مع أمواج البحار و المحيطات ٬ و قد تم دفنه دون القيام بتلك الجنازه التي عهدها علماء و مكتشفي ذلك الزمان …
               ان شاء الله تكون الأجابه صحيحه..لأن شككت من بعد ما شفت مكتوب عنه اسباني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إيطالي إجابة صحيحة وتستحقي تقييم على الإجابة النموذجية يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية رئيس الوزراء مليس زيناوي بن امليص ؟*

----------


## looovely

بما أن جوابي صح.. 
               لازم اضع سؤال وان شاء الله ما يكون صعب
 تــــــــــــوماس أديسون؟؟
                              موووووووووفقين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تاخرتي حطيت السؤال* 
*المهم إجابة سؤالك*
*هو* 
*توماس اديسون إمريكي*



*يلا ننتظر الإجابة على سؤالي*

----------


## looovely

اثــــــــــيوبي  
ولد ميليس زيناوي Meles Zenawi في 8 أيار/مايو1955 في مدينة أدوا شمال إثيوبيا، وتلقى تعليمه الابتدائي في مدرس كوين شيبا ثم أنهى تعليمه الثانوي في مدرسة جنرال ونيجتي في أديس أبابا بعدما حصل على جائزة هيلا سيلاسي التي تمنح للطلبة المتفوقين، قبل أن يلتحق بكلية الطب في جامعة العاصمة لمدة عامين، لكنه قطع دراسته لكي ينضم إلى جبهة تحرير التيجراويين ، وتم انتخابه رئيسا للجنتها التنفيذية عام 1979، وهو رئيس جبهة التحرير الديمقراطية الإثيوبية منذ عام 1989. حصل زيناوي على شهادة الماجستير من الجامعة المفتوحة في بريطانيا عام 1995 والدكتوراه في الاقتصاد من جامعة ايرسميثبهولندا عام 2004. 
تحالف زيناوي أثناء معارضته لنظام منغستو هيلاميريام مع الجبهة الشعبية بزعامة أسياس أفورقي، وفي ظل رعاية شبه كاملة من الإدارة الأميركية في مؤتمر عقد بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن نسق له وليام كوهين المساعد السابق لوزير الخارجية الأميركية للشؤون الإفريقية، بهدف إسقاط نظام مانغستو، وانتهى المؤتمر باتفاق اعترفت بمقتضاه إثيوبيا بحق تقرير المصير للشعب الإريتري على أن يختار بين الوحدة والانفصال، مقابل أن يلتزم أفورقي بدعم زيناوي في سعيه للتغلب على مناوئيه السياسيين وتولي السلطة، وأن تسمح إريتريا لدى الاستقلال باستخدام إثيوبيا ميناء عصب وكذا مصوع للأغراض التجارية، على اعتبار أن إثيوبيا أصبحت جغرافيا دولة حبيسة لا تتمتع بأية نافذ بحرية على البحر الأحمر. 
نحج الطرفان في إسقاط منغستو أصبح زيناوي رئيسا للحكومة الانتقالية في إثيوبيا ورئيسا لمجلس النواب في الفترة ما بين عامي 1991 إلى 1995. وتم انتخابه رئيسا للوزراء في 22 آب/أغسطس 1995 ثم أعيد انتخابه مجددا لمرة ثانية في نفس المنصب عام 2000. 
في 25 أيار/مايو 1991 أعلن استقلال إريتريا وتشكلت حكومة مؤقتة أجرت استفتاء عاما على الاستقلال تحت إشراف الجامعة العربيةوالأمم المتحدةومنظمة الوحدة الإفريقية، وجاءت نتيجته 99% للاستقلال فأصبحت إريتريا دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة كانت تتمتع بعلاقات جيدة بالجبهة الثورية لتحرير شعوب التقراي الحاكمة في إثيوبيا. 
رغم العلاقات المتينة والروابط المتعددة بين إريتريا وإثيوبيا فقد انفجر الموقف بينهما عسكريا في أيار/مايو 1998، على خلفية نزاعات حدودية وبطريقة لم تكن متوقعة جعلت من الصراع في منطقة القرن الإفريقي ينتقل نقلة نوعية من الصراع العرقي والديني إلى صراع دول وطنية ذات خطط واستراتيجيات قومية وجاءت هذه الحرب متعارضة لعدة أسباب كان أبرزها على الإطلاق كون أفورقي وزيناوي ينتميان إلى نفس المجموعة العرقية وهي التيجراي، كما أن زيناوي يعود إلى أصول إريترية من ناحية الأم، فضلا عن ذلك فهما رفيقا سلاح فقد خاضا الحرب معا ضد نظام منغستو في إثيوبيا الذي تم القضاء عليه عام 1991، مما ساهم في إرساء أسس علاقة قوية بينهما ساعدت على حصول إريتريا على استقلالها عن إثيوبيا عام 1993.  اتمنى ان تكون الأجابة صحيحة
                        وسأعيد سؤال مرة ثانية
                  ماهي جنسية :تــــــــــوماس أديسون؟
                             بالتوووووووفيق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة هو إثيوبي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## looovely

اختي العزيزة عيون لاتنام..لاباس لوضعك سؤالك نحن اختان
                 وبما أنك وفقتي في الاجابة سأضع سؤال آخر 
  *موديست بتروفيتش مورسرغيسكي؟؟*
* اتمنى ان يكون سهل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أظنه روسي وهو موسيقي مشهور*
*أنتظر ردك*

----------


## looovely

اجابتك صحيحه مليووووووون % 
             دائماً موفقة عزيزتي..وبنتظار ادراج سؤالك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية رجل الأعمال معن عبد الواحد الصانع ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع انه كويتي

أو سعودي بس الأغلب انه كويتي

----------


## looovely

*                  كويتي ولكن أخد الجنسية السعوديه*
*                   بنتظار سؤال الأمل الوردي..*

----------


## looovely

عزيزتي عيون لاتنام بنتظار تصحيحك 
               وبما أن اختي الأمل الوردي لم تدرج سؤالاً 
           سأدرجه بدلاً عنها ..من بعد أذن اختي الامل الوردي 
 ماجنسية أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد النسوي؟؟
                           بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

جنسية القاضي النسوي
هو خراساني

----------


## looovely

أجابتك صحيحة وبنتظار سؤالك

----------


## looovely

سأضع سؤال..بدلاً من أختي لؤلؤة نجفية 
 ماهي جنسية الشاعر أحمد بن سلطان بن سليم ؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

جنسيه احمد بن سلطان بن سليم 


امارتي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهي جنسيه العالم جيمس وات ؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لرجل الأعمال السعودي معن عبد الواحد الصانع هو في الأساس كويتي تزوج سعودية فتنازل عن الجنسية الكويتيه وأخذ الجنسية السعودية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جيمس واط* 
*( إسكتلندي )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية المخترع والمهندس روبرت فلتون ؟*

----------


## looovely

مهندس ومخترع أمريكي ( ولد 14 نوفمبر1765 - تو في 24 فبراير1815) اخترع القارب البخاري وحصل على براءة الاختراع في 11 فبراير1809 .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة وتستحقي التقييم على هذا المجهود عزيزتي*

----------


## looovely

*جوزيف نيبس؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية المخترع جوزيف نيبس ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*:)  القلوب على بعضها نفس الأسم ونفس التوقيت والجواب هو*


*فرنسي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية المخترع والمصور الفوتوغرافي وليم فوكس تالبوت ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع انه بريطاني

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماجنسيه الاديب والشاعر فيكتور هوجو؟

----------


## looovely

و أديب وشاعر ورسام فرنسي، ومن أبرز أدباء فرنسا في الحقبة الرومانسية. اشتهر بسبب أعماله الروائية، وترجمت أعماله إلى كثير من اللغات المنطوقة

----------


## looovely

* هيكتور برليوز??*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

هيكتور برليوز

جنسيته فرنسي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهي جنسيه كارل ماركس ؟؟

----------


## looovely

فيلسوفالماني، سياسي، وصحفي ،ومنظّر اجتماعي. قام بتأليف العديد من المؤلفات الا ان نظريته المتعلقة بالرأسمالية وتعارضها مع مبدأ اجور العمال هو ما أكسبه شهرة عالمية. لذلك يعتبر مؤسس الفلسفة الماركسية ، و يعتبر مع صديقه فريدريك إنجلز المنظرين الرسميين الأساسيين للفكر الشيوعي.
شكل وقدم مع صديقه فريدريك إنجلز ما يدعى اليوم بالاشتراكية العلمية. *( الشيوعية المعاصرة )* .
ولد ماركس بمدينة (ترير) في ولاية (رينانيا) الألمانية عام 1818م والتحق بجامعة بون عام 1833 لدراسة القانون. أظهر ماركس اهتماماً بالفلسفة رغم معارضة والده الذي أراد لماركس ان يصبح محامياً. وقام ماركس بتقديم رسالة الدكتوراة في الفلسفة عام 1840 وحاز على شهادة الدكتوراة.

----------


## looovely

*فريدريك شوبان؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

****
*فريدريك شوبان (1810-1849)* 
*فريدريك شوبان (Chopin Frédéric) عاش (1810-باريس فريدريك شوبان* (Chopin Frédéric) عاش (1810-باريس 1849 م) مؤلف موسيقى كلاسيكي بولندي من أصول نصف فرنسية (والده كان فرنسيا). تميزت أعماله (مازوركا، البولنديات، ليليات) بمسحة من الرومانسية، الرقة أو الكآبة أحيانا، كانت موسيقاه السبب في تجديد أسلوب العزف بالبيانو، سواءً من حيث الإيقاع أو من حيث الناحية الجمالية التنميقية. ارتبط شوبان بعلاقة صداقة مع الكاتبة والروائية الفرنسية جورج ساند.

----------


## looovely

good   
                                أجابة صحيحة 100%

----------


## looovely

من مال لله يامحسنين..اتصدقوا بسؤال لصفحة..
 ok >>ok بتبرع وبحط سؤال..باشغلكم شوي..لاهنتوا
                    جنسية الصيدلي كاليب برادهام ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*امريكي* 

* وهو  مخترع  شراب الببسي  كولا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 


*مايكل  دبغي* 

* الحالية والاصلية*

----------


## looovely

امريكي..من أصل لبناني 
جراح من الطراز الأول..ومبدع عالمي في مجال الطب 
سأضع سؤالي بعد التأكد من صحة الأجابة

ولد مايكل دبغي في بلدة جديدة مرجعيون الجنوبية عام 1906. في الثانية من عمره هاجر مع أهله الى الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، وهناك تابع دروسه الابتدائية والثانوية في مدارسها المحلية، ثم انتسب الى كلية الطب في جامعة تولان بمدينة نيو أورلينز في الولاية نفسها. وبعد تخرجه أمضى سنواته التدريبية في المستشفى الخيري في نيو اورلينز، ثم في قسم الجراحة في جامعة ستراسبورغ في باريس وجامعة هيدلبرغ في المانيا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابك  صحيح 100%*

----------


## looovely

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس 
                  وسؤالي ماهي جنسية الشاعر محمد الفيتوري؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

سوداني 



*الشاعر السوداني محمد الفيتوري*
*ولد في الجنيتة (السودان) عام 1930.*
*تلقى تعليمه في الإسكندرية وتخرج في الجامع الأزهر بالقاهرة أو في جامعة القاهرة، عمل في وزارة الخارجية وجامعة الدول العربية.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشاعر * 

*أمين  معلوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أديب وصحافي لبناني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية المهندس والمخترع هنري بسيمر* ؟

----------


## looovely

بريــــــــطاني
هو مهندس ومخترع بريطاني طور الطريقة المعروفة باسمه (عملية بسيمر) لتحضير الفولاذ (الحديد الصلب) من الحديد. وقد كانت كرات الحديد قبل ذلك أوهن من أن تستخدم في المدافع المخددة المواسير.

----------


## looovely

ما هى جنسية أنـطـوان بيكريـل مخترع الجلفانومتر؟؟

----------


## نجمه سهيل

أنطوان هنري بيكريل فيزيائي فرنسي (15 ديسمبر 1852 - 25 أغسطس 1908)ولد في باريس. ينحدر من عائلة فيزيائيين حيث كان كل من والده و جده فيزيائيين و أستاذين في المتحف الوطني للتاريخ الطبيعي بباريس. تلقى تعليمه الثانوي و الجامعي في أشهر المعاهد الفرنسية كمدرسة لويس لو جران ( Lycée Louis-le-Grand ) و ليكول بوليتكنيك ( l'&Eacute;cole polytechnique ) حصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء بفضل مساهمته العظيمة في إكتشاف النشاط الإشعاعي سنة 1903. وكما أنه قد حصل على وسام رمفورد سنة 1900 وعلى وسام هلمهولتز عام 1901 وعلى وسام برنارد عام 1905. وقد سميت وحدة قياس الدولية للنشاط الإشعاعي بيكريل (becquerel أو اختصاراً Bq) نسبة إليه. وهناك فوهات على القمر والمريخ تحمل اسمه.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الفيزيائي شارل أوغستان دي كولوم ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*شارل أوغستان دي كولوم* (1736-1806) (Charles-Augustin de Coulomb) هو فيزيائيفرنسي اكتشف القانون الذي يحمل اسمه (قانون كولوم) والمتعلق بالقوى الفاعلة بين الجسيمات المشحونة. كما سميت وحدة قياس الشحنة الكهربية باسمه (كولوم).

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هي جنسية الرسام بيكاسو؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اسباااني*

*بابلو رويز (Pablo Ruiz) والمعروف باسم بيكاسو (Picasso)، ولد في* *25 أكتوبر**1881** م في* *مالقة**بإسبانيا** وتوفي في* *8 أبريل**1973** م في* *موجان**بفرنسا**، وهو ابن لمعلم* *الرسم** "جوزي رويز بلاسكو" ومن أم أندالوسيان تسمي "ماريا بيكاسو لوبز"، واستمر يستخدم اسم رويز حتي عام* *1898**م.*
*هو* *فنان تشكيلي** ونقاش ونحات إسباني. أقام أول معرض له في السادسة عشر من عمره، استقر في* *باريس** عام* *1904** م، شكلت أعماله علامة فارقة في تاريخ* *الفن المعاصر**.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كريستيان هولسماير مخترع الرادار؟*

----------


## looovely

الماني,,الحمد الله نظري 6على 6
                مافي أصغر من ذه الخط شذوي
                      شارلز جوديير؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

شارلز جودييرأمريكي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهى جنسيه توماس اديسون؟

----------


## looovely

أمريكي
                          ما جنسية فان جوغ؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

هولندي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهى جنسيه الشاعر سللي برودوم؟؟؟

----------


## looovely

فرنسي 
                 ماهى جنسية شارلي شابلين؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*السير تشارلي سبنسر تشابلن ،*

* عاش بين* *16 أبريل**1889** -* *25 ديسمبر**1977** م)، والمشهور باسم تشارلي تشابلن، ممثل* *بريطاني**المولد يحمل الجنسية* *الأمريكية**، وأشهر الممثلين منذ بدايات* *السينما** الأولى في* *هوليود**، كما أنه كان* *مخرجا** قديرا أيضا. شخصيته الرئيسية «الصعلوك» ("*

----------


## ابو طارق

* فرانسيس  فوكوياما*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*فرانسيس فوكوياما* كاتب ومفكر أمريكي الجنسية من أصول يابانية ولد في مدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية عام 1952 م من كتبه كتاب (نهاية التاريخ والإنسان الأخير) و(الانهيار أو التصدع العظيم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هي جنسية عالم الرياضيات (جون فين)؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

جون فين





هو كيميائيأمريكي ولد في 15 جوان1917 في نيويورك تقاسم مع كويشي تناكا و كورت فوتريخجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لسنة 2002 .

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكاتب وليس الممثل*

*غسان  مطر*

----------


## looovely

لبناني 
 ماهي جنسيه الثوري والزعيم الكبيرجيفارا ؟؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

جنسيتة اوزبكى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جيفارا جنسيته* *كوبي* *أرجنتيني** المولد*

----------


## looovely

اجابتك صحيحة 100%عزيزتي عيون لاتنام 
                              بنتظار سؤالك

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ماهي جنسية الروائي الكسندر دوماس؟

----------


## looovely

فرنسي

الكسندر دوماس ( 1802-1870 ) كاتب فرنسي وضع عددا كبيرا من الاعمال المسرحية والروايات التاريخية . لقب بـ " دوماس الاب " لان ولده غير الشرعي , الذي اشتهر ايضا كروائي وكاتب مسرحي , كان يعرف باسم " دوماس الابن " .
نال الكسندر دوماس قسطا ضئيلا من التعليم النظامي , لكنه نمى ثقافته وخاصة التاريخية منها , اثناء وقت فراغه حيث عمل في بادئ الامر محررا في مكتب كاتب عدل , وثم في خدمة الدوق اورليان , ولاحقا في بلاط ملك فرنسا لوي فيليب .
تميز انتاجه الادبي بالجوده الغزارة , اذ نشر بتوقيعه نحو 1200 كتاب , لكن كثير منها جاء نتيجة مشاركة الاخرين بالانتاج , او تكليف البعض بتنفيذ افكاره لقاء اجر والاسترشاد بتوجيهاته . وبرغم ذلك فقد حافظت اعماله على جودتها وعكست شخصيته الفذة .
ومن اشهر رواياته الفرسان الثلاثه " و " الكونت دي مونت كريستو " و " الزنبقة السوداء .

مجموعة من تأليفاته

رواية_ذو_القناع_الحديدي_1




رواية_ذو_القناع_الحديدي_2



رواية_عقد_الملكة



الكونت دي مونت كريسو



      ما جنسية لوتشيانو بافاروتى؟

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*لوتشانو بافاروتي*




*(مواليد* *مودينا** في* *12 أكتوبر**1935** -توفي* *بمودينا** في* *6 سبتمبر**2007**)، مغني* *تينور**إيطالي**، يعد من أشهر فنانين* *الأوبرا** في الطبقة العالية من الرجال في عصرنا الحاضر، وأحد التينور الثلاثة وقد ولد في مدينة* *مودينا** . ولد في بمدينة* *مودينا** شمال* *إيطاليا** لعائلة خباز، بعد أن تخلى عن حلمه بأن يصبح حارس مرمى كرة قدم محترف،ثم قضاء سبعة سنوات في التدريب الصوتى، بدأ بافاروتي حياته كتينور في إيطاليا عام 1961، ثم بدأ الغناء في دور الأوبرا* *فيهولندا** و* *فيينا**ولندن**وأنقرة**وبودابست**وبرشلونة**. وقد اكتسب التينور الشاب حينها الخبرة القيمة بالإضافة إلى التقدير الواضح.وفى أثناء عروضه للولايات المتحدة على دعوة من* *السوبرانوساثرلاند**عام 1965 زاع صيته وثبت أقدامه على الساحة العالمية بين عامى 1966 و1972 حيث أدى في أكبر دور الأوبرا في العالم مثل* *La Scala**فى* *ميلان**. بحلول منتصف السبعينيات، صار بافاروتي مشهورا في جميع أنحاء العالم بتميز وروعة صوته خاصة الطبقات العليا. وبين عامى 1970 و1980 كان بافاروتي قد اثبت نفسه كأحد أعظم مطربي التينور بعروضه المتعددة في أكبر دور الأوبرا في العالم. كما زاع صيته خارج نطاق جمهور الأوبرا كنجم غنائي في عام كأس العالم بإيطاليا خاصة بعد أدائه الرائعة لأريا* *Nessun Dorma**من* *أوبراTurandot** كأحد التينور الثلاثة في حفلهم الأول عشية نهائي كأس العالم، غنى فيها بافاروتي مع نجمي التينور* *بلاسيدو دومينجو**وخوسيه كاريراس** ومعا حققوا شهرة طاغية ونجاحا عظيما في جميع أنحاء العالم. السنوات التالية لاقت تقلصا في عدد أدائه للأوبرات على المسرح بسبب الزيادة المفرطة في وزنه وكان أخر أداء في أوبرا له في مارس عام 2004 في* *Mets**. وفى الأوليمبيات الشتوية في تورينو* *Turin**عام 2006 شاهدته إيطاليا والعالم يغنى للمرة الأخيرة حيث غنى بافاروتي* *Nessun Dorma** وأدت الجموع الكبيرة دور الكورال المصاحب، في أداء مهيب مؤثر.*
*وفاته*

*توفي بافاروتي فجر الخميس* *6 سبتمبر**2007** في منزله في مدينة* *مودينا** شمال* *إيطاليا** عن عمر 71 عاماً و قد شُخٌص مرضه بأنه* *سرطان**البنكرياس**. وقد حضر جنازته حشد كبير جدا من الناس وكما قام المغني الاوبرالي (**أندريا بوتشيلي**)بالغناء في جنازته في أنشودة أطلق عليها tribute to Pavarotti [1].*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشيخ عز الدين القسام*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سوري

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هى جنسيه العالم مندل ؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

العالم مندل انجليزى

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ماهى جنسيتة سامى يوسف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سامي يوسف هو مغنى* *بريطاني** من مواليد* *يوليو** في سنة* *1980** في* *طهران** في* *إيران**، ويعيش حاليا فی* *بريطانيا** -* *مانشستر** . ولد في* *إيران** لأسرة ذات أصول أذرية (أي من* *أذربيجان**) سنية المذهب ونشأ وترعرع في* *إنجلتر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية العالم الفلكي والفيلسوف والفيزيائي جاليليو جاليلي ؟*

----------


## looovely

بريطانية 
سامي يوسف ولد في إيران لأسرة ذات أصول أذرية أذربيجان ونشأ وترعرع في إنجلترا  

داود ليفينغستون؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*داود ليفينغستون*
*انكليزي
و هو مكتشف شلالات فكتوريا 
*

----------


## looovely

*ايطالي*
*عالم الفلك الإيطالي الشهير، الذي ولد في مدينة بيزا في العام 1564.*
*وجد غاليليو في أبحاثه ما يدعم وجهة نظر كوبيرنيكوس القائلة بان الشمس هي مركز الكون وبان الأرض تدور حولها. وفي عام 1616 اضطر غاليليو أن يعد بهجر نظريته. لكن ذلك لم يدم، حين نشر كتابه (Saggiatore) وجاهر بأفكاره في كتابه "حوار بين منظومتين عالميتين" الذي صدر في العام 1932. ودعي جاليليو إلى روما إثر ذلك، لينكر تأكيده على نظرية كوبيرنوكوس، وقد فعل ذلك تحت التهديد. وهناك رواية، غير صحيحة في الغالب، تقول إنه أضاف بعد إنكاره الرسمي لهذه النظرية قائلا: "لكنها في كل الأحوال تدور!" (عن الأرض).*
*يعتبر عمل جاليليو المسمى "حوار بخصوص النظامين العالميين الرئيسيين ..." منجما من المعلومات لكل إنسان معني بالتاريخ الحضاري للعالم الغربي وأثره على النمو الاقتصادي والسياسي.*
*هنا ينكشف إنسان يملك إرادة ملتهبة وذكاء عقلانيا وشجاعة ليقف ممثلاً للتفكير العقلاني أمام جمع من هؤلاء الذين باعتمادهم على جهل الناس وتراخي المدرسين في زي الكاهن والعالم، يحافظون على مراكز سلطتهم ويدافعون عنها. إن موهبة غاليليو الأدبية الفائقة مكنته من مخاطبة المتعلمين من رجال عصره بلغة واضحة مؤثرة من أجل التغلب على تفكير معاصريه الأسطوري والمتمركز حول الإنسان، ومن الرجوع بهم باتجاه رأي موضوعي سببي بخصوص النظام الكامل المتناغم للكون (الكوسموس)، ذلك النظام الذي فقدته الإنسانية مع تدهور الحضارة اليونانية.*
*عندما أتحدث بهذه الطريقة، فإنني أدرك أنني أنا أيضاً أقع في المنزلق العام الذي يقع فيه هؤلاء السكارى بإخلاصهم، الذين يبالغون في تعظيم مكانة أبطالهم. قد يكون صحيحاً أن شلل العقل خلال القرن السابع عشر، والناتج عن التقليد السلطوي المتصلب الذي جلبته عصور الظلمات القروسطية كان قد إنحسر إلى حد انه لم يكن باستطاعة قيود التراث لمفكري القدم ان تصمد مدة أطول، مع أو بدون جاليليو.*
*وبالرغم من ذلك فإن هذه الشكوك تتعلق فقط بجزء صغير من المشكلة العامة المختصة بالمدى الذي يمكن أن تتأثر به حقبة من التاريخ ببعض الأفراد الذين تثير ميزاتهم فينا الانطباع بأنها [الميزات] متفردة أو مصادفة، الذين لم يكن تواجدهم في تلك الفترة إلا بمحض الصدفة. وكما هو مفهوم، فإن عصرنا هذا ينظر نظرة متشككة أكثر من النظرة التي كانت سائدة في القرن الثامن عشر أو النصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر، إلى دور الفرد. فالتخصصات العميقة في المهن والمعرفة، تجعل الفرد يظهر كـ "قابل للتبديل" كأي جزء من آلة  يتم إنتاجها بالجملة.*
*لحسن الحظ، إن تقديرنا لكتاب "حوار ..." كوثيقة تاريخية لا يعتمد على موقفنا من تلك الأسئلة المخاطِرة. بداية، إن "حوار ..." يعطي تفسيراً حياً ومقنعاً لأبعد الحدود لتلك الآراء التي كانت سائدة والمتعلقة بتركيب الكوسموس بعامة. إن التصور السائد لشكل الأرض كقرص مسطح بالإضافة إلى بعض الأفكار المهمة المتعلقة بالفضاء المليء بالنجوم وبتحركات الأجسام السماوية الذي كان سائدا في بداية العصور الوسطى، كان يمثل تدهورا للمفاهيم اليونانية القديمة، وبشكل خاص لأفكار أرسطو ولمفهوم بطليموس المكاني والمتماسك المتعلق بالأجسام السماوية وتحركاتها: التصور السائد حول العالم في عصر جاليليو يمكن وصفه كما يلي:*
*هناك فضاء وفيه توجد نقطة مفضلة هي مركز الكون. المادة، على الأقل الجزء الأكثف منها، يميل للاقتراب إلى أقرب حد ممكن من هذه النقطة. وتبعاً لذلك، فقد اتخذت المادة شكلاً مقارباً (مشابهاً) للشكل الدائري (الأرض). وانطلاقاً من هذه المعلومة حول الأرض، فإن مركز تلك الكرة يتطابق عملياً مع مركز الكرة السماوية (الكون). أما الشمس، والقمر والنجوم فكلها محمية من السقوط باتجاه مركز الكون، حيث إنها مربوطة بقواقع كروية متصلبة شفافة تتطابق مراكزها مع مركز الكون "الفضاء". هذه القواقع الكروية تدور حول الكرة الأرضية الثابتة (أو مركز الكون) بسرعات زاويّة قليلة الاختلاف. قوقعة القمر هي صاحبة أصغر نصف قطر، وتحيط بعالم ما تحت القمر. أما القواقع الخارجية بأجسامها السماوية فتمثل "العالم السماوي"، والتي توصف أجسامها بأنها أبدية، غير قابلة للانهدام أو التبدل وذلك مقارنة بـ "الكرة الأرضية السفلى" الموجودة داخل قوقعة القمر، بالهيكل القمري الذي يحتوي على كل ما هو مؤقت زائل فانٍ وقابل للإفساد.*
*بطبيعة الحال، لا يمكن لنا أن نلقي اللوم بشأن هذه النظرة الساذجة على الفلكيين اليونان الذين في تصويرهم لتحركات الأجسام السماوية، استعملوا تراكيب هندسية مجردة، ازداد تعقيدها بازدياد دقة المراقبات الفلكية. وبسبب عدم توفر نظرية للميكانيكا حاولوا تقليص التحركات المعقدة (الظاهرة) إلى أبسط حركات أمكنهم تصورها، وبالتحديد إلى حركات دائرية موحدة وتراكيب منتظمة. إن التعلق بفكرة أن الحركة الدائرية هي الحركة الطبيعية بحق كانت ما تزال واضحة التميز عند جاليليو، وربما تكون هي المسؤولة عن عدم إدراك جاليليو الكامل لقانون القصور الذاتي وأهميته الضرورية.*
*وهكذا باختصار كُيّفت أفكار اليونان مع ذهنية الأوروبيين البربرية البدائية لذلك الوقت. كما ورغم ان الأفكار الهيلينية هذه ليست سببية، فقد كانت موضوعية وحرة من الآراء ذات النظرة الإحيائية، أو خالية من الآراء الروحية، وهذه فضيلة يمكن ان ننسبها لكونية (كوسمولوجية) أرسطو.*
*إن جاليليو في دفاعه عن النظرية الكوبرنيكية لم يكن فقط مدفوعا بدافع تبسيط التصور عن الحركات السماوية. فقد كان هدفه ان يستبدل النظام الفكري المتحجر والعقيم ببحث جدي عن فهم أعمق وأثبت بخصوص الحقائق الفيزيائية (الطبيعية) والفلكية.*
*إن شكل الحوار المستعمل في عمله قد يكون جزئياً نتيجة لمثال أفلاطون الساطع. فقد مكن جاليليو من استخدام موهبته الأدبية غير العادية في خلق مواجهة حادة وفعالة بين الآراء. بالتأكيد انه أراد أن يتفادى التزاماً مفتوحاً حول هذه الأسئلة الخلافية، مما كان يقوده إلى الدمار بأيدي محاكم التفتيش. في الحقيقة، كان جاليليو ممنوعا بوضوح من المدافعة عن النظرية الكوبرنيكية. وبغض النظر عما يحويه الحوار من حقائق ثورية، فإنه يمثل محاولة خبيثة، ظاهرياً تستجيب لذلك الطلب، وتتجاهله في الواقع. ولسوء الحظ فقد تبين بأن محاكم التفتيش لم تستطع أن تقدر مزاحا بهذه الدقة حق قدره.*
*إن نظرية الأرض الثابتة كانت قائمة على الفرضية القائلة بأنه يوجد مركز مجرد للكون، وكان الافتراض بان ذلك المركز يسبب سقوط الأجسام الثقيلة على سطح الأرض. إذ ان تلك الأجسام المادية لها ميل للاقتراب من مركز الكون بقدر ما تسمح به "لا-اختراقية الأرض". هذا يؤدي إلى شكل الأرض شبه الدائري.*
*يعترض جاليليو على تقديم أرضية ذلك "اللاشيْ" (مركز الكون) والذي من المفترض أن يفعل في الأجسام المادية، معتبراً ذلك غير كاف أبداً.*
*إلا أنه يوجه الانتباه إلى حقيقة أن هذه الفرضية غير المرضية تنجز اقل بكثير من المطلوب منها. فعلى الرغم من انها تعطي تفسيراً لكروية للأرض إلا انها لا تفسر الشكل الكروي للأجسام السماوية الأخرى. ومع ذلك، فإن دورات القمر والزهرة، والتي اكتشفها لاحقاً بواسطة التلسكوب المخترع حديثاً، أثبتت الشكل الكروي لهذين الجسمين السماويين، كما وأثبتت المراقبات الدقيقة للبقع الشمسية نفس النتيجة بالنسبة للشمس. والحقيقة، إنه لم يبق هناك أي شك في زمن جاليليو بشأن الشكل الكروي للكواكب والنجوم.*
*وعليه، فإن فرضية "مركز الكون" لا بد أن تستبدل بفرضية أخرى تكون قادرة على تفسير الشكل الكروي للنجوم أيضاً وليس فقط للأرض. يقول جاليليو، بوضوح، إنه لا بد من وجود نوع من التفاعل (الميل نحو التقارب المتبادل) في المادة المكونة للنجم، والسبب نفسه يكون مسؤولاً (بعد التخلي عن فرضية "مركز الكون") عن السقوط الحر للأجسام الثقيلة على سطح الأرض.*
*دعوني أضيف هنا أن تشابهاً قريباً يكمن بين رفض جاليليو لفرضية أن للكون مركزاً كتفسير لسقوط الأجسام الثقيلة، وبين رفض فرضية نظام قاصر ذاتيا كتفسير للسلوك القاصر ذاتيا للمادة. (الفرضية الأخيرة هي القاعدة التي تتركز عليها النظرية النسبية العامة). والمشترك بين الفرضيتين هو تقديم جسم مفهومي له الخصائص التالية*
*1.ليس من المفترض فيه ان يكون حقيقيا، كالمادة ذات الثقل (أو الحقل).*
* 2. انه يحكم سلوك الأجسام الحقيقية، إلا أنه لا يتأثر بها أبداً.* 
*إن تقديم هذه العناصر المفهومية، بالرغم من أنها ليست ممنوعة تماما، من وجهة نظر منطقية محضة، منفّر للغريزة العلمية.*
*لقد استطاع جاليليو أيضاً إدراك أن تأثير الجاذبية على سقوط الأجسام الحر في تسارع، عموديا بقيمة ثابتة، مثلما يمكن تركيب الحركة الأفقية غير المتسارعة فوق هذه الحركة المتسارعة.*
*إن هذه الاكتشافات تتضمن بالضرورة، على الأقل بشكل نوعي، أسس النظرية التي صاغها نيوتن في وقت لاحق. لكن قبل كل شيء فإن الصيغة العامة لمبدأ القصور الذاتي ناقصة، على الرغم من انه قد كان من السهل الحصول على ذلك  من قانون جاليليو لسقوط الأجسام مع معيقات (التحول إلى التسارع العمودي المتلاشي). إن الفكرة الناقصة هنا أيضا هي ان نفس المادة التي تشكل التسارع العمودي على سطح جسم سماوي تستطيع ان تؤدي إلى تسارع أجسام سماوية أخرى. كما أن جميع تلك التسارعات يمكن ان تشكل مع القصور الذاتي حركات دورانية. بيد انه تم الوصول إلى معرفة أن وجود المادة (الأرض) يسبب تسارع الأجسام الحرة (على سطح الأرض).*
*من الصعب علينا اليوم أن نقدر المجهود الهائل الذي بذل في تحديد صياغة مفهوم التسارع وفي إدراك أهميته الفيزيائية (الطبيعية).*
*كون مفهوم "مركزية الكون" قد رُفض، ولسبب معقول، فقد تم أيضاً سحب فكرة ثبات الأرض، وبشكل عام فكرة دور الأرض الاستثنائي لم تعد مبررة. إن السؤال حول ما يجب اعتباره "ثابتاً" حين وصف حركة الأجسام السماوية أصبح سؤالاً ملحاً وتبعاً لـ أرستاركوس وكوبرنيكوس، فقد تم توضيح حسنات اعتبار الشمس في حالة ثبات (وكما قال جاليليو فإن ذلك ليس إجماعاً تاماً ولكنه فرضية إما صحيحة أو خاطئة). وبشكل طبيعي، يمكن الجدل أن افتراض دوران الأرض حول محورها أسهل من افتراض دوران جميع النجوم الثابتة حول الأرض إضافة إلى ذلك، فإن الافتراض القائل بدوران الأرض حول الشمس يجعل حركات الكواكب الداخلية والخارجية تظهر متشابهة، وتُلغى بالتحركات التراجعية للكواكب الخارجية، أو أن ينسب تفسيرهم إلى حركة الأرض حول الشمس.*
*ومهما كانت هذه النقاشات مقنعة، وبشكل خاص في ظل الحالة التي اكتشفها جاليليو بأن كوكب المشتري بجميع أقماره يمثل نظاماً كوبرنيكياً بشكل مصغر، فانها [النقاشات] ما زالت ذات طبيعة نوعية. فبما أننا [البشر] مرتبطون بالأرض، فإن ملاحظاتنا لن تكشف أبداً بشكل مباشر تحركات الكواكب "الحقيقية"، وإنما سيكون فقط باستطاعتنا ان نلحظ نقطة تقاطع خطوط الرؤية (الأرض- الكواكب) مع "مدار النجم الثابت". لقد اصبح وجود دعائم خارجة على النقاشات النوعية ممكناً فقط بعد تحديد "المدارات الحقيقية" للكواكب: إحدى المشاكل التي كان من الصعب تخطيها، والتي قام كيبلر بحلها (خلال الفترة التي عاش فيها جاليليو) بأسلوب بارع. إلا أن ذلك التقدم الحاسم لم يترك أثراً في عمل جاليليو الحياتي للتذكير بالحقيقية القائلة بأن الأفراد المبدعين غالبا ما يكونون غير متفتحين.*
*لقد بذل جاليليو مجهوداً كبيراً كي يثبت أن الحقيقية القائلة بأننا لا نستطيع أن نلحظ أي تأثيرات ميكانيكة لتلك التحركات لا تدحض نظرية دوران الأرض. وبشكل دقيق، فإن إثباتاً كهذا كان مستحيلاً لأن النظرية الميكانيكية كانت ناقصة. وأنا أعتقد أن معالجة جاليليو لهذه المشكلة أثبتت إبداعه بقوة خاصة. كان جاليليو، طبعاً، معنيا بإثبات أن النجوم الثابتة بعيدة جداً، بحيث لا يمكن اكتشافها من خلال التغيير الظاهري الناتج عن الحركة السنوية للأرض بواسطة أدوات القياس في عصره. إن ذلك البحث هو نوع من الإبداع أيضاً، بغض النظر عن بدائيته.*
*لقد كان جاليليو يهدف لإيجاد إثبات ميكانيكي لحركة الأرض، ما أدى به لصياغة نظرية خاطئة عن المد والجزر. وقد كان صعباً جداً على جاليليو أن يتقبل المحاججات الجميلة التي وردت في محادثته الأخيرة كإثباتات، لولا أن مزاجه لم يساعده في إظهار الأفضل عنده. إنه من الصعب علي أن أقاوم الإغراء في التعامل مع ذلك الموضوع بشكل أوسع.*
*إن الصبغة التي أستطيع إدراكها في عمل جاليليو المهني هي المعركة الانفعالية ضد أي نوع من أنواع المبادئ الدوغمائية المستندة إلى السلطة. لقد كانت الخبرة والتفكير الحذر هما الشيئين الوحيدين اللذين تقبلهما جاليليو كمقياس للحقيقة. من الصعب علينا اليوم أن نفهم مدى تطرف ذلك الرأي الذي أظهره جاليليو في عصره، عندما كان الشك في حقيقة الآراء التي لا أساس لها سوى التسلط، يعتبر أعظم جريمة يحاسب عليها. في الحقيقة نحن لسنا بعيدين بأي حال من الأحوال عن ذلك الوضع، حتى في هذه الأيام، حيث يحاول كل منا إشباع غروره. إلا أنه نظرياً، على الأقل، فإن مبدأ التفكير العادل قد انتصر، ونجد معظم الناس يحاولون إعطاء موافقتهم الشكلية على ذلك المبدأ.*
*لقد كان سائداً التأكيد على أن جاليليو قد أصبح الأب للعلم الحديث، وذلك باستبداله أسلوب الاستدلال الاستنباطي بالأسلوب التجريبي الوصفي. إلا أنني أعتقد أن ذلك التفسير لن يكون دقيقاً، إذ أنه لا يوجد أسلوب تجريبي مجرد من الأنظمة والمفاهيم الاستنباطية، كما أنه لا يمكن وجود، أي تفكير استنتاجي دون اللجوء إلى التجربة التي ينبع منها ذلك التفكير. وللمقارنة فإن التفكير التجريبي الاستنتاجي هو أسلوب مضلل وكان يبدو غريباً بالنسبة لجاليليو. وحقيقة فإنه لم يتم حتى القرن التاسع عشر إيجاد أنظمة منطقية (رياضية) منفصلة عن العنصر التجريبي بشكل قاطع. إضافة إلى ذلك، فإن الأساليب التجريبية التي أتى بها جاليليو لم تكن كاملة بحيث أن أفضل تخمين كان يغطي ثغرات المعطيات التجربيبة (على سبيل المثال، لم يكن هناك أي أساليب لقياس الأوقات التي تقل عن الثانية). إن التناقض بين المذهب التجريبي والمذهب العقلاني لا يظهر أبداً كمسألة جدلية في عمل جاليليو. إذ أن جاليليو كان ينقض الأساليب الاستنباطية التي اتبعها أرسطو ومناصروه، فقط عندما كان يعتبر مقدمتهما عشوائية أو خالية من حجة دفاع، كما انه لم يكن يوبخ خصومه لاستعمالهم المذهب الاستنباطي. في الحوار الأول، ركز جاليليو في عدة فقرات على أنه، طبقا لأرسطو أيضاً، لا بد من وضع معظم الاستنباطات جانباً إذا ما تعارضت مع النتائج التجريبية. من ناحية أخرى، فإن جاليليو نفسه قد استفاد من الاستنتاج المنطقي، كما أن محاولاته لم تكن موجهة تماماً نحو "الإدراك". إلا أنه ومن أجل الإدراك، لا بدّ من رسم النتائج من نظام منطقي مقبول أصلاً* 

* راح أعيد سؤالي..*

*داود ليفينغستون.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة جاليلو إيطالي*

*عزيزتي لوفلي أنا جاوبت سؤالك داوود ليفينغستون ( إنكليزي )*

----------


## looovely

أجابتك خيتو صحيحة..مانتبهت .. 
                  لأن مشاركتك ومشاركتي انضافت في وقت واحد
                      وهذا سؤالي الجديد:ماجنسيةعلي الوردي؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عراقي
عالم اجتماععراقي أستاذ ومؤرخ وعرف بإعتداله وموضوعيته وهو من رواد العلمانية في العراق

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هى جنسيه الروائى " ارثر ميللر " ؟

----------


## looovely

انجليزي
                                     ان شاء الله تكون الأجابة صحيحة 
 *ماهى جنسية الكاتب جابريل جارسيا ماركيز ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كولمبي الجنسيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الكاتب ألكسندر دوما؟*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

فرنسي الجنسيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الأديبة اسيا الجبار ( أسمها الحقيقي فاطمة الزهراء ) ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اسيا الجبار جزائريه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هى جنسيه الرسام مايكل انجلو؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مايكل آنجلو بوناروتي* *رسام**ونحات**ومهندس**وشاعر**إيطالي**، كان لإنجازاته* *الفنية** الأثر الأكبر على محور الفنون ضمن عصره وخلال المراحل الفنية* *الأوروبية** اللاحقة.*
*اعتبر مايكل آنجلو أن جسد الـ* *إنسان**العاري** الموضوع الأساسي بالفن ممادفعه لدراسة* *أوضاع الجسد وتحركاته** ضمن* *البيئات** المختلفة. حتى أن جميع فنونه* *المعمارية** كانت ولابد أن تحتوي على شكل إنساني من خلال* *نافذة**، جدار أو باب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الفنان نذير نبعة؟*

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــــــــــلاااااااااااام يا أعضاء أخباركم
اجابة خيتو شذاوي .. 
جنسية ســــــــــــوريا
ولد في دمشق
· درس التصوير الزيتي في القاهرة 59-1965
· عمل معيدا في كلية الفنون الجميلة في دمشق ثم مدرسا فأستاذ.
· حصل على عدة جوائز.
· بينالي الإسكندرية 1968 معرضة غرفن 1967
· جائزة المدرسة الوطنية العليا للفنون في باريس
· نال وسام الاستحقاق السوري من الدرجة الأولى العام 2005
· يعيش و يعمل بين دمشق و القاهرة. 
سيزار بالداكيني؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

فرنسي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هى جنسية الشاعر جوته ؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

شاعر الالمانى
ننتطر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*غوتة  الماني  صح* 

*بالأذن من ابنتي* 

*الأمل الوردي* 



*الشاعر تميم البرغوتي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

شاعر فلسطينى

----------


## ابو طارق

*مريم  يا مريم* 

*انتي  شاطرة في الاجوبة* 


*اين اسئلتك* 

* سأسئل  انا الان بس لازم تحطي الجواب* 

*وبعدين  سؤال * 


*ما هي جنسية* 
*باتريس  لوممبا*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> *باتريس لوممبا*



 

جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطيه 


 
*باتريس لومومبا* ، كان أول رجل يشغل منصب رئيس وزراء الكونغو (ليوبولدفيل) بين حزيران / يونية وايلول / سبتمبر 1960. ولد يوم 2 / ، 1925 في onalua (اقليم katako - kombe في سانكورو) في الكونغو البلجيكية (التي تسمى الآن جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطيه) ، و اغتيل في 17 كانون الثاني / يناير 1961 في كاتانغا. ومن هذا الاستقلال ، وأيضا ، خطأ او صوابا ، محاولة لاحلال الكونغو إلى الكتلة السوفياتيه في سنة 1960.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنتظر التصحيح  
إذا الإجابة صح ساؤلي 

ما هي جنسية الشاعر جابر الكاظمي ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عراقي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهي جنسيه الشاعر احمد مطر؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*أحمد مطر* شاعر عراقي الجنسية ولد سنة 1954 ابناً رابعاً بين عشرة أخوة من البنين والبنات، في قرية التنومة، إحدى نواحي شط العرب في البصرة. وعاش فيها مرحلة الطفولة قبل أن تنتقل أسرته وهو في مرحلة الصبا، لتقيم عبر النهر في محلة الأصمعي.
وكان للتنومة تأثير واضح في نفسه، فهي (كما يصفها) تنضح بساطة ورقّة وطيبة، مطرّزة بالأنهار والجداول والبساتين، وبيوت الطين والقصب، وأشجار النخيل التي لاتكتفي بالإحاطة بالقرية، بل تقتحم بيوتها، وتدلي سعفها الأخضر واليابس ظلالاً ومراوح.
وفي سن الرابعة عشرة بدأ مطر يكتب الشعر، ولم تخرج قصائده الأولى عن نطاق الغزل والرومانسية، لكن سرعان ماتكشّفت له خفايا الصراع بين السُلطة والشعب، فألقى بنفسه في فترة مبكرة من عمره، في دائرة النار، حيث لم تطاوعه نفسه على الصمت، ولا على ارتداء ثياب العرس في المأتم، فدخل المعترك السياسي من خلال مشاركته في الإحتفالات العامة بإلقاء قصائده من على المنصة، وكانت هذه القصائد في بداياتها طويلة، تصل إلى أكثر من مائة بيت، مشحونة بقوة عالية من التحريض، وتتمحور حول موقف المواطن من سُلطة لاتتركه ليعيش. ولم يكن لمثل هذا الموقف أن يمر بسلام، الأمر الذي اضطرالشاعر، في النهاية، إلى توديع وطنه ومرابع صباه والتوجه إلى الكويت، هارباً من مطاردة السُلطة.
وفي الكويت عمل في جريدة القبس محرراً ثقافياً كما عمل أستاذ للصفوف الابتدائية في مدرسة خاصة، وكان آنذاك في منتصف العشرينات من عمره، حيث مضى يُدوّن قصائده التي أخذ نفسه بالشدّة من أجل ألاّ تتعدى موضوعاً واحداً، وإن جاءت القصيدة كلّها في بيت واحد. وراح يكتنز هذه القصائد وكأنه يدوّن يومياته في مفكرته الشخصيّة، لكنها سرعان ماأخذت طريقها إلى النشر، فكانت "القبس" الثغرة التي أخرج منها رأسه، وباركت انطلاقته الشعرية الإنتحارية، وسجّلت لافتاته دون خوف، وساهمت في نشرها بين القرّاء.
وفي رحاب القبس عمل الشاعر مع الفنان ناجي العلي، ليجد كلّ منهما في الآخر توافقاً نفسياً واضحاً، فقد كان كلاهما يعرف، غيباً، أن الآخر يكره مايكره ويحب مايحب، وكثيراً ماكانا يتوافقان في التعبير عن قضية واحدة، دون اتّفاق مسبق، إذ أن الروابط بينهما كانت تقوم على الصدق والعفوية والبراءة وحدّة الشعور بالمأساة، ورؤية الأشياء بعين مجردة صافية، بعيدة عن مزالق الإيديولوجيا.
وقد كان أحمد مطر يبدأ الجريدة بلافتته في الصفحة الأولى، وكان ناجي العلي يختمها بلوحته الكاريكاتيرية في الصفحة الأخيرة.
ومرة أخرى تكررت مأساة الشاعر، حيث أن لهجته الصادقة، وكلماته الحادة، ولافتاته الصريحة، أثارت حفيظة مختلف السلطات العربية، تماماً مثلما أثارتها ريشة ناجي العلي، الأمر الذي أدى إلى صدور قرار بنفيهما معاً من الكويت، حيث ترافق الإثنان من منفى إلى منفى. وفي لندن فَقدَ أحمد مطر صاحبه ناجي العلي، ليظل بعده نصف ميت، وعزاؤه أن ناجي مازال معه نصف حي، لينتقم من قوى الشر بقلمه.
ومنذ عام 1986، استقر أحمد مطر في لندن، ليُمضي الأعوام الطويلة، بعيداً عن الوطن مسافة أميال وأميال، قريباً منه على مرمى حجر، في صراع مع الحنين والمرض، مُرسّخاً حروف وصيته في كل لافتة يرفعها.
ينشر حاليا في جريدة الراية القطرية تحت زاوية "لافتات" و "حديقة الإنسان" بالاضافة إلى مقالات في "استراحة الجمعة".
ويجد كثيرا من الثوريين في العالم العربي والناقمين على الأنظمة مبتغاهم في لافتات أحمد مطر حتي أن هناك من يلقبه بملك الشعراء ويقولون إن كان أحمد شوقي هو أمير الشعراء فأحمد مطر هو ملكهم.
له قصيدة إسمها "بلاد مابين النحرين" تجسد الوضع العربي الحالي، وتظهره جليا كلوحة فنان.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ماهي جنسية الشيخ حسين الأكرف ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه بحريني * 



*ما هي جنسية الشيخ  علي  كوراني*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لبناني

----------

*علي الكوراني العاملي* (1944 م - ) ولد في أسرة متدينة في بلدة ياطر (جبل عامل) جنوب لبنان و بدأ بدراسته الحوزوية في جبل عامل في سن مبكرة بتشجيع آية الله السيد عبد الحسين شرف الدين ولم يكن في لبنان حوزة علمية فهيأ له أستاذاً خاصاً هو آية الله الشيخ إبراهيم سليمان، فدرس عنده في قرية البياض نحو ثلاث سنوات النحو والصرف والمنطق والمعاني والبيان والفقه إلى شرح اللمعة .هاجر لطلب العلم إلى النجف سنة 1958 م .
درس على يد : الشيخ محمد تقي الفقيه ، والسيد علاء بحر العلوم، والشيخ محمد تقي الايرواني، والمرجع السيد محمد سعيد الحكيم .ودرس شرح التجريد وقسماً من منظومةالسبزواري عند آية الله السيد محمد جمال الهاشمي .وحضر بحث الخارج مدة عند المرجع االسيد الخوئي رحمه الله . ثم عند السيد محمد باقر الصدر وكان من طلبته المقربين .
*مناصبه و مؤلفاته الدينية*

كانت له مشاركات في نشاطات المرجعية ومقاومة موجة الشيوعية ، وأرسله السيد محسن الحكيم من سنة 1963 م، مبعوثاً في أشهر التعطيل والمناسبات الدينية إلى مدينة الخالص في محافظة ديالى.
في سنة 1976 م أوفده المرجع السيد محسن الحكيم إلى الكويت بصفة وكيلاً عاماً للمرجعية . وبعد وفاة السيد الحكيم سنة 1970 م اعتمده السيد الخوئي رحمه الله وكيلاً عاماً في الكويت بنفس الصفة .عاد إلى لبنان سنة 1974 م فعمل في التوعية والتبليغ والتأليف ، وأسس بعض المشاريع الاجتماعية منها مسجد الرسول الأعظم ومستشفى الرسول الأعظم في بيروت .
سكن بعد الثورة الاسلامية الايرانية في حوزة قم و عمل في التأليف والتدريس، وأسس برعاية المرجع السيد الكلبايكاني مركز المعجم الفقهي،الذي أصدر برنامج المعجم الفقهي في ثلاثة آلاف مجلد، وهو أول برنامج في العالم الإسلامي .وقد تم تطويره أخيراً فبلغ 4700 مجلداً باسم مكتبة أهل البيت عليهم السلام .
أسس برعاية المرجع السيد السيستاني ، مركز المصطفى للدراسات الاسلامية، فأصدر سلسلة العقائد الاسلامية المقارنة، خمس مجلدات، وبعض الكتب الأخرى، وأصدر برنامج المعجم العقائدي في 700 مجلد من مصادر العقائد و نحو ألفين من موضوعات العقائد، و قد أدمج أخيراً في ( مكتبة أهل البيت عليهم السلام).له مؤلفات عديدة مثل عصر الظهور ومعجم أحاديث الإمام المهدي في خمس مجلدات ، وتدوين القرآن ، وآيات الغدير و غيرها.يواصل عمله في التأليف والتدريس في حوزة قم العلمية، وله مشاركات في مجلات البحوث ، وفي إذاعة وتلفزيون الجمهورية الإسلامية العربي ، وغيره من القنوات الفضائية .

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنتظر التصحيح 



ما هي جنسية سمير القنطار ؟

----------


## نجمه سهيل

لبناني الجنسية

طالب البرغوثي بمنحة جواز فلسطيني

لكن الصهاينة رفضت ذلك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

لبناني

وهو أقدم سجين لبناني في اسرائيل

----------


## ابو طارق

> لبناني
> 
> وهو أقدم سجين لبناني في اسرائيل



 
*وقد تحرر يوم 16\7\2008 * 

*في عملية الرضوان* 

*التي هي امتداد للوعد الصادق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


*بيرم التونسي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*محمود بيرم التونسي* هو شاعر مصري من أصل تونسي ولد في الإسكندرية في 3 مارس 1893، و يعدّ من أشهر شعراء اللهجة المصرية من اللغة العربية. سمي بالتونسي لأن جده لأبيه كان تونسيا. غنّت له أم كلثوم عدة قصائد وتوفي 5 يناير 1961 عن سن يناهز 69 عاماً وذلك بعد معاناته من مرض الربو. بيرم التونسي : (1893- 1961)
ولد الشاعر الشعبي محمود بيرم التونسي في الإسكندرية في 3 مارس 1893م ، وسمي التونسي لأن جده لأبيه كان تونسياً ، وقد عاش طفولته في حي شعبي يدعى " السيالة " ، إلتحق بكُتّاب الشيخ جاد الله ، ثم كره الدراسة فيه لما عاناه من قسوة الشيخ ، فأرسله والده إلى المعهد الديني وكان مقره مسجد أبي العباس ، مات والده وهو في الرابعة عشرة من عمره ، فانقطع عن المعهد وارتد إلى دكان أبيه ولكنه خرج من هذه التجارة صفر اليدين .
كان محمود بيرم التونسي ذكياً يحب المطالعة تساعده على ذلك حافظة قوية ، فهو يقرأ ويهضم ما يقرؤه في قدرة عجيبة ، بدأت شهرته عندما كتب قصيدته " بائع الفجل " التي ينتقد فيها المجلس البلدي في الإسكندرية الذي فرض الضرائب الباهظة وأثقل كاهل السكان بحجة النهوض بالعمران ، وبعد هذه القصيدة انفتحت أمامه أبواب الفن فانطلق في طريقها ودخلها من أوسع الأبواب .
أصدر مجلة المسلة في عام 1919 م وبعد إغلاقها أصدر مجلة الخازوق ولم يكن حظها بأحسن من حظ المسلة .
نفي إلى تونس بسبب مقالة هاجم فيها زوج الأميرة ( فوقية ) ابنة الملك فؤاد ، ولكنه لم يطق العيش في تونس فسافر إلى فرنسا ليعمل حمّالاً في ميناء ( مرسيليا ) لمدة سنتين ، وبعدها استطاع أن يزوّر جواز سفر له ليعود به إلى مصر ، فيعود إلى أزجاله النارية التي ينتقد فيها السلطة والاستعمار آنذاك ، ولكن يلقى عليه القبض مرة أخرى لتنفيه السلطات إلى فرنسا ويعمل هناك في شركة للصناعات الكيماوية ولكنه يُفصل من عمله بسبب مرض أصابه فيعيش حياة ضنكاً ويواجه أياماً قاسية ملؤها الجوع والتشرد ، ورغم قسوة ظروف الحياة على بيرم إلا أنه استمر في كتابة أزجاله وهو بعيد عن أرض وطنه ، فقد كان يشعر بحال شعبه ومعاناته وفقره المدقع . وفي عام 1932 يتم ترحيل الشاعر من فرنسا إلى تونس لأن السلطات الفرنسية قامت بطرد الأجانب فأخذ بيرم يتنقل بين لبنان وسوريا ولكن السلطات الفرنسية قررت إبعاده عن سوريا لتستريح من أزجاله الساخرة واللاذعة إلى إحدى الدول الأفريقية ولكن القدر يعيد بيرم إلى مصر عندما كان في طريق الإبعاد لتقف الباخرة التي تُقلّه بميناء " بور سعيد " فيقف بيرم باكياً حزيناً وهو يرى مدينة بور سعيد من بعيد ، فيصادف أحد الركّاب ليحكي له قصته فيعرض هذا الشخص على بيرم النزول في مدينة بور سعيد ، وبالفعل استطاع هذا الشخص أن يحرر بيرم من أمواج البحر ليجد نفسه في أحضان مصر .
بعدها أسرع بيرم لملاقاة أهله وأسرته ، ثم يقدم التماساً إلى القصر بواسطة أحدهم فيعفى عنه وذلك بعد أن تربع الملك فاروق على عرش مصر فعمل كاتباً في أخبار اليوم وبعدها عمل في جريدة المصري ثم نجح بيرم في الحصول على الجنسية المصرية فيذهب للعمل في جريدة الجمهورية ، وقد قدّم بيرم أعمالاً أدبية مشهورة ، وقد كان أغلبها أعمالاً إذاعية منها ( سيرة الظاهر بيبرس ) و ( عزيزة ويونس ) وفي سنة 1960م يمنحه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر جائزة الدولة التقديرية لمجهوداته في عالم الأدب . ولكن مرض الربو وثقل السنين يتمكنا من شاعرنا ليتوفى في 5 يناير 1961م .
غنّت له أم كلثوم عدة قصائد مما ساعد على انتشاره في جميع الأقطار العربية ، وظل إلى آخر لحظة في حياته من حملة الأقلام الحرة الجريئة ، وأصحاب الكلمات الحرة المضيئة حتى تمكن منه مرض الربو وثقل السنين فيتوفى في 5 يناير 1961م بعد أن عاش 69 عاماً

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ماهي جنسية  *يسرائيل روبرت جون أومان*   ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ولد يسرائيل روبرت جون أومان عام 1930 في المانيا ، لأسرة يهوديه ارثوذكسيه. كان والده تاجر الجمله النسيج المالي مريح واسرته يقيمون في ألمانيا منذ قرون. حصل على درجة البكالوريوس من كلية نيويورك. إلتحق بمعهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا جامعة ماساتشوستس للدراسات العليا. في جامعة ماساتشوستس اصبح مهتم بفروع الرياضيات مثل جبري ، خلال العام الدراسي 1959-60 ألقي محاضرة في ندوة قسم الرياضيات من الجامعة العبرية. كان هذا هو أول "حل مفهوم" التعاون الالعاب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي جنسية ثيودور سكلتز؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* اقتصادي أمريكي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الأديب هالدور لاكسنس ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اديب ايسلندي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هى جنسية ماركس الذى ينسب اليه الفكر الماركسى؟

----------


## ابو طارق

كارل ماركس



الماني
(5 مايو1818 إلى 14 مارس1883). فيلسوفالماني، 
 
كارل ماركس (5 مايو1818 إلى 14 مارس1883). فيلسوفالماني، سياسي، وصحفي ،ومنظّر اجتماعي. قام بتأليف العديد من المؤلفات الا ان نظريته المتعلقة بالرأسمالية وتعارضها مع مبدأ اجور العمال هو ما أكسبه شهرة عالمية. لذلك يعتبر مؤسس الفلسفة الماركسية ، و يعتبر مع صديقه فريدريك إنجلز المنظرين الرسميين الأساسيين 
للفكر الشيوعي.
شكل وقدم مع صديقه فريدريك إنجلز ما يدعى اليوم بالاشتراكية العلمية. ( الشيوعية المعاصرة ) .
ولد ماركس بمدينة (ترير) في ولاية (رينانيا) الألمانية عام 1818م والتحق بجامعة بون عام 1833 لدراسة القانون. أظهر ماركس اهتماماً بالفلسفة رغم معارضة والده الذي أراد لماركس ان يصبح محامياً. وقام ماركس بتقديم رسالة الدكتوراة في الفلسفة عام 1840 وحاز على شهادة الدكتوراة.
وصفه أحد أصدقائه بأنه عريض المنكبين واسع الجبهة كثيف الشعر وداكن إلى حد الزرقة. كان حيويا نشيطا لا يهدأ له بال لا ينام إلا أربع ساعات في النهار.

----------


## looovely

جون أمبروز فلمنج المهندس الكهربائي والفيزيائي؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مهندس كهرباء وفيزيائي بريطاني اخترع الصمام الثنائي (الدايود) عام 1904 وأسهم إلى حد كبير في تطور الإنارة الكهربية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بنجامين هول* *مهندساً مدنياً** وسياسياً ماهي جنسيته ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بريطاني الجنسية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محمد خيرت الشاطر رجل الاعمال وحاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رجل أعمال مصري,* 
*والنائب الثاني للمرشد العام لجماعة* *الإخوان المسلمين** في عهد المرشد الحالي* *محمد مهدي عاكف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السير فرانك ويتل مهندس ميكانيكي* ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بريطاني

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هي جنسية العالم انشتاين؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ألبرت أينشتاين* 
عالم في الفيزياء النظرية. ولد في المانيا ، لأبوين يهودين ، وحصل على الجنسيتين السويسرية والامريكيه
يشتهر آينشتاين بأنه واضع النظرية النسبية الخاصة و النظرية النسبية العامه
الشهيرتين اللتان حققتا له شهرة اعلامية منقطعة النظير بين جميع الفيزيائيين ، حاز في عام 1921على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أوتو هان رجل كيميائي؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الماني

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماجنسيه الشاعر ابوالقاسم الشابي

----------


## looovely

تونسي

 و لد أبو القاسم الشابي نهار الأربعاء في الرابع و العشرين من شباط عام 1909 م في بلدة " توزر " التونسية . والده ، الشيخ محمد الشابي ، كان رجلاً صالحاً ، تولى القضاء في أنحاء البلاد التونسية خارج العاصمة لفترة امتدت بين عامي 1910 ، تاريخ توليه القضاء ، و حتى وفاته في العام 1929 . و كان من نتيجة ذلك أن الشاعر لم ينشأ في مسقط رأسه ، بل خرج منه في السنة الأولى من عمره مع الأسرة ، حين بدأ والده بالطواف في البلدان التي كان يعين فيها للقضاء و كان لهذا الطواف الذي دام تسع عشرة سنة أثره على الشاعر من جميع النواحي . فقد تعرض الطفل الناشئ ، النحيف الجسم ، المديد القامة ، السريع الإنفعال لجميع أنواع المناخ في البلاد التونسية ، من حرّ المدن الساحلية إلى برد الجبال المرتفعة ، كما تعرض إلى الاحتكاك بمختلف العادات و اللهجات بين أهل الشمال و أهل الجنوب ، و بين تلك البيئات و المدن التي تنقل بها الشاعر ، ما يقدر بمئات الأميال أحياناً . 
ما هي جنسية عالم الرياضيات (جون فين)؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
ـمريكي  
---------------------------- 
*جون فين* (John Bennett Fenn) هو كيميائي أمريكي ولد في 15 جوان 1917 في نيويورك تقاسم مع كويشي تناكا و كورت فوتريخ جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء لسنة 2002 .
تحصل على دكتوراه من جامعة ييل و أمضى ثلاثة سنوات في جامعة برنستون كمدير مشروع (SQUID) . عاد بعد ذلك في جامعة ييل في سنة 1962 و اضطر للخروج منها سنة 1987 بسبب وصلوه لسن التقاعد و لكنه كان يعارض هذا الأمر فقرر العمل في مختبر أصغر . بدأ عندها في العمل في بحثه الذي تحصل عليه جائزة نوبل و كان قد بدأ البحث بعد بلوغه السن السبعين . في سنة 1994 التحق بجامعة فيرجينيا كومنولث.




^^

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^

بارك تشو يونغ

----------


## الأمل الوردي

لاعب كره قدم كوري

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهى جنسية عمر الخيام؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو غياث الدين أبو الفتوح عمر بن إبراهيم الخيام المعروف بـ عمر*  
*الخيام (**1040**-**1131**م)، عالم وشاعر مسلم* *شيعي* 

*فارسي**،* 
*ولد في* *نيسابور**.*
*الخيّام هو لقب والده، حيث كان يعمل في صنع الخيام، وهو صاحب* *رباعيات الخيام** المشهورة.*
*كان أثناء صباه يدرس مع صديقين حميمين، وتعاهد ثلاثتهم على أن يساعد من يؤاتيه الحظ الآخرين، وهذا ماكان. فقد وصل إلى الوزارة* *نظام الملك** (الطوسي) فخصّ عمر بن الخيَّام عندها بمائتين وألف مثقال يتقاضاها من بيت المال كل عام، وهكذا صار لعمر بن الخيام الوقت الكافي للتفكير بأمور وأسرار الحياة، بعد أن توفّرت له أسباب المعيشة، وكان شاعر* *حسن الصباح** أحد قادة* *الطائفة الإسماعيلية* *النزارية**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي  جنسية* 


*رئيس الحزب القومي السوري* 

*انطوان  سعادة*

----------


## looovely

*لبناني*
* أنطون سعادة* (1 مارس1904 - 8 يوليو1949)، مؤسس الحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي. ولد في بلدة الشوير في جبل لبنان. والده الدكتور خليل سعادة ووالدته نايفة نصير خنيصر.
تلقى علومه الأولى في مدرسة الفرير في القاهرة، وبعد وفاة والدته عاد إلى الوطن ليعيش في كنف جدته حيث سافر والده للعمل في الأرجنتين، وأكمل علومه في مدرسة برمانا. عام 1919 هاجر مع أخوته إلى الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وهناك عمل عدة أشهر في محطة للقطارات وبعدها انتقل إلى البرازيل حيث المقر الجديد لعمل والده.
في البرازيل، أقبل على نهل العلوم بمواظبة واهتمام على يد أبيه، وانكب على دراسة اللغات بجهد شخصي (برتغالية، الألمانية، والروسية). بعدها، اتجهت قراءاته إلى الفلسفة و التاريخ و علم الإجتماعوالسياسة. وما لبث أن شارك والده في إصدار جريدة الجريدة، ثم في مجلة المجلة.
ظهرت كتاباته الأولى عندما كان في الثامنة عشرة. ونشر خلال عامي 1922 - 1923 عدة مقالات طالب فيها بإنهاء الاحتلال الفرنسي واستقلال سوريا، واستشرف مشروع الحـركة الصهيونية وخطره على سوريا الطبيعية رابطاً بين وعد بلفور بوطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين وبين اتفاقية سايكس بيكو التي قسمت سوريا الطبيعية إلى خمس كيانات.
حاول عام 1925 تأليف حزب لتوحيد أبناء الجالية السورية في البرازيل باسم "الشبيبة الفدائية السورية"، لكنه لم يلاق نجاحاً. وأعاد المحاولة عام 1927 فأسس "حزب السوريين الأحرار"، الذي توقف نشاطه بعد ثلاث سنوات.
وإثر توقف مجلة المجلة عن الصدور (1928) انصرف أنطون سعاده إلى التعليم في بعض المعاهد السورية في ساو باولو، كما شارك في بعض اللجان التربوية التي أقامتها الحكومة البرازيلية للإشراف على تطوير المناهج التعليمية، وفي هذه الفترة كتب رواية "فاجعة حب" التي نشرت فيما بعد في بيروت، وفي صيف 1931 أصدر روايته الثانية "سيدة صيدنايا".
في تموز1930 عاد أنطون سعادة إلى الوطن من البرازيل، وبعد إقامة قصيرة في ضهور الشوير سافر إلى دمشق لدراسة إمكانية العمل السياسي فيها، كونها العاصمة التاريخية لسوريا ومركز المعارضة السياسية للانتداب الفرنسي، فمارس التعليم لتأمين رزقه، وكتب سلسلة من المقالات في الصحف الدمشقية "اليوم، القبس، ألف باء"، لكنه سرعان ما عاد إلى بيروت (1931) وبدأ بإعطاء دروس من خارج الملاك في اللغة الألمانية في الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت. وقد أتاح له التدريس ساحة واسعة للحوار الفكري مع الطلبة والوسط الثقافي، إضافة إلى منابر فكرية أتاحتها له عدة جمعيات ثقافية في بيروت، منها : العروة الوثقى - جمعية الاجتهاد الروحي للشبيبة - "النادي الفلسطيني". وقد حفلت هذه المحاضرات ببواكير فكره القومي الاجتماعي في مرحلة ما قبل إعلان الحزب، وهو ما تمخض عنه فيما بعد العقيدة القومية الاجتماعية، المنهج الفكري للحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي الذي أسسه في 16 تشرين الثاني1932 ، وكان حزباً سرياً بسبب الظروف الصعبة الناجمة عن الانتداب الفرنسي على لبنانوالشام (الجمهورية العربية السورية) .

في عام 1933 أعـاد أنطون سعاده إصدار مجلة "المجلة" في بيروت لتساهم في توضيح أسس النهضة السورية القومية الاجتماعية التي طرحها، وعلى صفحاتها ظهرت في المشرق العربي، ولأول مرة، دراسات تحليلية لموضوع "الأمة" استناداً إلى علم الاجتماع الحديث، وبرؤية مستقلة عن نظريات الغرب التي فلسفت الأمة من منظور عرقي، و سياسي أحياناً أخرى.
في حزيران عام 1935، وبعد أن أصبح انتشار الحزب ملموساً في الأوساط الشبابية والثقافية، أقام سعاده الاجتماع العام الأول رغم سرية الحزب، وفي هذا الاجتماع ألقى خطاباً مكتوباً هـو من أهم الوثائق الفكرية في العقيدة السورية القومية الاجتماعية، ودليل عمل حركة النهضة القومية الاجتماعية التي يهدف إليها الحزب، لكن سلطات الإنتداب الفرنسي سرعان ما اكتشفت أمر الحزب نتيجة معلومة نقلها رئيس الجامعة الأميركية إلى السلطة الفرنسية، فاعتقلت في 16 تشرين الثاني1935 سعاده وعدداً من الأعضاء بتهمة تشكيل جمعية سرية والإخلال بالأمن العام والإضرار بأمن الدولة وتغيير شكل الحكم، فأصدرت سلطات الانتداب الفرنسي قراراً بسجنه ستة اشهر، أكمل خلالها كتابة مؤلفه العلمي "نشوء الأمم" الذي صدرت طبعته الأولى عام 1938. وخرج من السجن في 12 أيار1936.

 قام بإطلاق حركـة مواجهة قومية شاملة خلال حرب فلسطين1948. و كان رد فعل الحكومة اللبنانية مباشراً، إذ أصدرت سلسلة قرارات منعت بموجبها الحزب من عقد الاجتماعات العلنية و حدثت عدة صدامات بين أعضاء الحزب والسلطة خلال احتفالات آذار 1949 و بعد الانتخابات البرلمانية الملغاة هرب على إثرها سعادة إلى دمشق. استقبله حسني الزعيم، و بعد شهر، سلمه للسلطات اللبنانية وفق صفقة يوم 7 تموز 1949 فحاكمته و أعدمته فجر يوم 8 يوليو/تموز 1949

انتظرو سؤالي..

----------


## looovely

_ماهى جنسيه الزعيم جواهر لال نهرو ؟_

----------


## نجمه سهيل

> _ماهى جنسيه الزعيم جواهر لال نهرو ؟_



 
جنسيتة هندية

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهى جنسية وليم الفاتح؟

----------


## looovely

فرنسي
 وليم الفاتح هو الملك الفرنسي الذي فتح انكلترا 
انتظرو سؤالي..

----------


## looovely

ماجنيسةبطرس الأكبر

----------


## ابو طارق

*روسي*  
قيصر روسيا تفرد بالحكم من سنة 1696 إلى 1725 اعلن امبراطورا سنة 1721 كان ابن القيصر الكسي من زوجته الثانية ناتاليا كيرينوقنا ترعرع في جو مشبع من الثقافة الغربية تزوج في سن 17. طور المبراطورية الروسية وجعلها أكثر انفتاحا على الغرب.بعد تجواله في أوروبا الغربية نقل العاصمة إلى سان بطرسبرج و عصرن الجهاز الاداري و العسكري الروسي على الطريقة الغربية كما ادخل التكنولوجيا الاوروبية إلى روسيا. منح روسيا منفذا على بحر البلطيق و البحر الاسود بعد حروب عديدة خاضها ضد جيرانه مثل حربه ضد السويد(1720-1721) و حربه مع الامبراطورية العثمانية(1722-1723). كان ذا فكر متطور لكنه كان قمعيا في نفس الوقتفقد حكم بالاعدام على ابنه لمعارضته اياه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


*كمال  أدهم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الشيخ كمال أدهم أول رئيس استخبارات سعودي 

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزالة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نحن نسئل عن الجنسية  وليس عن الوظيفة*

*ماهي جنسيته الاصلية والحالية قبل ان يموت*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

> *نحن نسئل عن الجنسية وليس عن الوظيفة*
> 
> 
> *ماهي جنسيته الاصلية والحالية قبل ان يموت*



 
كمال أدهم سعودي الجنسية

----------


## looovely

بانتظار تصحيح الوالد محمود
   سأدرج سؤال: 
            اللاعب فرانك دبوير؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

هولندي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هى جنسية ليوناردو دافنشى؟

----------


## looovely

ايطالي  
ليناردو دافنشي : ولد ليناردو دافنشي عام 1452، في بلدة تدعى ( فنشي ) في ايطاليا . 
كان من أعظم فناني النهضة ، الذين أعطوا المدرسة الواقعية أبعاداً جديدة؛ حيث كان له طريقة خاصة في التلوين، وتوزيع الظل والنور في اللوحة. معظم لوحاته كان لها خلفيات : كالمناظر الطبيعية . اهتم بالموسيقى ، والرياضيات ، والتشريح والطيران . من أعماله الشهيرة-لوحة الموناليزا -والعشاء السري - ولوحة العذراء- والطفل والقديسة آن. مات عام 1519 متأثراً بمرضه.

----------


## looovely

ما هى جنسيه الروائى "ارنست هيمنجواى" ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كاتب امريكي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهي جنسية توماس اديسون

----------


## ابو طارق

كمال ادهم  


سعودي الجنسية

----------


## ابو طارق

*توماس اديسون* 

*امريكي الجنسية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


*الاب هيلاريون كبوجي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن فلسطيني...*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سوري عربي مسيحي*
*مطران القدس للروم الكاثوليك*

----------


## looovely

فلسطيني الجنسية,,أرجو التصحيح
        ما هي جنسية الشاعر محمد اقبال؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*هيلاريون كبوجي* 

*فلسطيني  صحيح* 




* الشاعر محمد إقبال، شاعر وفيلسوف إسلامي هندي كبير،* 

*كان أول من طالب بإنشاء دولة إسلامية ...
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*جاكلين  كينيدي*

----------


## looovely

فرنسية
 ما هى جنسية الكاتب مارك توين؟؟

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

امريكي
ماهي جنسية  الرسام بابلو *بيكاسو* ؟

----------


## looovely

اسباني  
 روجر بيكون مخترع العدسة المكبرة؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*روجر بيكون* 

*فيلسوف انجليزي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رشاد فرعون* 


*اصله    وجنسيته*

----------


## looovely

اصله سوري 
ولد في سوريا عام 1328هـ ودرس في مدارسها
 ودرس الطب 
بس جنسية,,يمكن سعودية :huuh:  
يمكن أخد الجنسية السعودية لأن اشتغل عند الملك عبد العزيز 
الله أعلم,, 
بطرح سؤال بس بعد التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب صحيح 100%* 

*الاصل سوري* 

*ويحمل الجنسية السعودية*

----------


## looovely

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
 ماجنسية ولهلم رونتجن الحاصل على أول جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء؟؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الماني

ماجنسية الشاعر غازي حداد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بحريني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الشاعر أحمد الستراوي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بحريني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاعر فالتر فون*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع الماني

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهي جنسيه كريستوفر كولومبس ؟؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ايطالى

----------


## ابو طارق

*كريستوفر كولمبس * 

*برتغالي * 

*وليس ايطالي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المخرج الكبير* 

*يوسف شاهين* 

*اصله  *****وجنسيته الحالية*

----------


## looovely

اصله مصري 
ولد يوسف شاهين عام 1926 في مدينة الاسكندرية وتعلم الاخراج السينمائي في دار باسادينا في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وشق حياته الفنية بداية الخمسينيات اي في الفترة التي سيطر فيها الخطاب الرومانسي التقليدي على السينما المصرية فاستطاع ان يثبت ذاته من خلال العديد من الافلام التي اصبحت فيما بعد علامة بارزة في تاريخ السينما المصرية والعالمية
 بس جنسية الحاليه,,ماعرفت
 يمكن فرنسية,,الله أعلم 
بنتظار أحد الأعضاء يمكن يفيدونا

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو "يوسف جبريل شاهين"* 

*ولد من الطبقة الوسطى، ولد في* *25 يناير**1926** في مدينة* *الإسكندرية** حيث نشأ لأب من أصول كاثوليكية لبنانية هاجر إلى مصر في أواخر القرن التاسع عشرو أم يونانية  وكمعظم الأسر التي عاشت في الإسكندرية في تلك الفترة فقد كان هناك عدة لغات يتم التحدث بها في بيت يوسف شاهين. وعلى الرغم من إنتمائه للطبقة المتوسطة حيث قالت الفنانة* *محسنة توفيق** في احدى الحوارات أن أسرته كافحت لتعليمه، كانت دراسته بمدارس خاصة منها مدرسة* *كلية فيكتوريا** Victoria College حتى حصل على الشهادة المدرسية الثانوية. بعد سنة في* *جامعة الإسكندرية**، انتقل إلى* *الولايات المتحدة** وأمضى سنتين في دار پاسادينا المسرحي* 


جنسيته الحالية مصري 
* الله يرحمه توفى  منذ  ثلاثة ايام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي جنسية  الفنان العالمي* 


*عمر الشريف * 

*اصله *****  وجنسيته الحالية* 

*واذا امكن  اسمه الاصلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عمر الشريف الممثل المصري* اسمه الحقيقي ميشيل ديمتري شلهوب 
من عائلة كاثوليكية قبل أن يعتنق الإسلام
 ولد في 10 أبريل1932بالإسكندرية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الممثل أدريان برودي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

امريكي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ماهي جنسية الموسيقار ياني؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مؤلف موسيقي أمريكي من أصل يوناني. ولد في مدينة كالاماتا في اليونان على سواحل البحر المتوسط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية  آية الله السيد *عبد الحسين دستغيب* ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*السيد عبد الحسين دستغيب* 

*ايراني* 

*ولد السيد دستغيب في مدينة شيراز، مركز محافظة* 

*فارس في عام 1913 م.*


*كان والده السيد محمد تقي بن هداية الله مرجعاً كبيراً* 

*في شيراز، أمّا اسرته فهي من الأسر الاصيلة الشريفة* 

*المعروفة في محافظة فارس، برز منها كثير من العلماء*

* الكبار والادباء والخطباء، ويرجع نسب هذه الاسرة* 

*بثلاث وثلاثين واسطة الى الامام السجاد (عليه السلام).*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية الملياردير الراحل* 

*اوناسيس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يوناني*
*أرسطو أوناسيس مليونير يوناني يعد من أغنى* *رجال**العالم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية رجل الأعمال محمد عبد المحسن الناصر الخرافي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجل أعمال* *كويتي** راحل مؤسس* *مجموعة الخرافي** سنة* *1956**.*
* يعتبر من أهم رجال كويت ما بعد الاستقلال.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دكتوراه في الكيمياء ترانه جوانبخت؟*

----------


## looovely

*                   ايرانية*
* ترانه جوانبخت* ولدت في 12 مايو1974 في طهران، إيران. هي حصلت علی درجة الدکتوراه في الکمياء في باريس
ترانه جوانبخت انتشرت اشعارها و قصصها في إيران

----------


## looovely

*جريجور يوهان مندل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نمساااااوي*
*هو أبو علم الوراثة** ، وعالم نبات وراهب نمساوي* *اكتشف الكثير من التجارب القوانين الأساسية للوراثة وأدت تجاربه في تكاثر نبات* *البازلاء إلى تطور علم الوراثة وكانت تجاربه هي الأساس لعلم الوراثة الذي يشهد تقدماً في عالم اليوم.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماريا ريتش؟*

----------


## khozam

هي عالمة آثار ورياضيات ألمانيه

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## khozam

ستيفن هوكينغ ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عالم فيزيائي معاق* 
*ستيفن هوكينج ولد في* *أكسفورد**،* *إنجلترا** عام* *1942** وهو من أبرز علماء الفيزياء النظرية على مستوى العالم ، درس في* *جامعة أكسفورد** وحصل منها على درجة الشرف الأولى في* *الفيزياء**، أكمل دراسته في* *جامعة كمبريدج** للحصول على* *الدكتوراة** في علم* *الكون**، له أبحاث* *نظرية** في* *علم الكون** وأبحاث في العلاقة بين* *الثقوب السوداء** و* *الديناميكا الحرارية**، وله دراسات في التسلسل الزمني*.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آرثر دريوري؟*

----------


## khozam

كان رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بين عام 1955-1961

----------


## khozam

ألكسندر غراهام بيل

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اسكتلندي

----------


## khozam

اجابة صحيحة

يعطيك العافية خيوة

تحياتي لكي

----------


## looovely

> *آرثر دريوري؟*



 

 بحثت ولم أجد 
                         اتمنى الأفادة,,بالأجابة

----------


## khozam

> كان رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بين عام 1955-1961



 جنسيته انجليزية

----------


## looovely

عذريني خيتو شذوي راح أدرج سؤال
 ماجنسية عبد الحميد القضاة دكتوراه في تشخيص الأمراض الجرثومية والأمصال ؟؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اردني

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مايكل انجلو

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ايطالى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عاادي خيتو لوفلي ..*
*اجاب ع السؤال اخونا الحبيب وصح اجابته ..*
*تحياااتي لكم*

----------


## looovely

*ماجنسية سميرة موسى؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

سميرة موسى 

(3 مارس1917 - 15 أغسطس1951 م) ولدت في قرية سنبو الكبرى – مركز زفتىبمحافظة الغربية وهي أول عالمة ذرة *مصرية* ولقبت باسم ميس كوري الشرق، و هي أول معيدة في كلية العلوم بجامعة فؤاد الأول ، جامعة القاهرة حاليا.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي جنسية* 


*جمال الدين الافغاني*

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *ماهي جنسية* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *جمال الدين الافغاني*



أفغانستاني


ماهي جنسية
الكسندر فليمنج



تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكسندر فلمنج (**1881** -* *1951**) مكتشف* *البنسلين** ولد في لوخفيلد* *بإسكتلندا** سنة* *1881** ،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ميشال عفلق*

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *ميشال عفلق*



 
سوري


ماهي جنسية 
توماس اديسون


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

سوري

مصطفى جمال الدين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عرااقي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاعر سيرجيو باديّا*

----------


## looovely

هو شاعر وكاتب ومترجم من تشيلي، ولد في ڤالپاريسو في العام ١٩٤٧

مصطفى نطور

----------


## ابو طارق

*مصطفى نطور* 

*كاتب وصحفي جزائري ولد يوم 18 ديسمبر 1950 بـ القل, ولايةسكيكدة, من أسرة مجاهة, استشهد والده في ساحة الجهاد سنة 1961, ...
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أدوارد  الخراط*

----------


## looovely

مــــصـــري 
فاز الأديب المصرى إدوارد الخراط بجائزة ملتقى القاهرة الرابع للابداع الروائى لعام 2008.وأعلنت رئيسة لجنة التحكيم الأديبة اللبنانية يمنى العيد، وفى ختام اعمال الملتقى عن فوز الخراط بالجائزة التى تبلغ قيمتها 100 الف جنيه مصرى “نحو 18220 دولار”.

----------


## looovely

*طه عبد الرحمن*

----------


## khozam

أحد أبرز الفلاسفة والمفكرين في العالم العربي الإسلامي منذ بداية السبعينيات من القرن الماضي.
 ولد في مدينة الجديدة بالمغرب عام 1944

----------


## khozam

كونفوشيوس

----------


## looovely

*كونفوشيوس* هو أول فيلسوف صيني يفلح في إقامة مذهب يتضمن كل التقاليد الصينية عن السلوك الإجتماعي و الأخلاقى. 
 
*ميلتون فريدمان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* اقتصادي أمريكي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الإقتصادية هند خوري ؟*

----------


## looovely

هند خوري هي اقتصادية فلسطينية ولدت في 12 جوان 1953 ببيت لحم.  
محمد عشماوي 
بالتووووووفيق

----------


## ابو طارق

*((1))  مصري* 


*محمد حمدان عشماوي (و. ) رئيس مجلس إدارة* *المصرف المتحد المصري** United Bank of Egypt، ثالث أكبر بنك تجاري في* *مصر**. البنك نشأ في 30 يونيو* *2006** نتيجة دمج ثلاثة بنوك هي* *بنك النيل** و* *البنك المصري التجاري المتحد** و* *المصرف الاسلامي للتنمية** بعد قرار الحكومة المصرية بزيادة رأس مال المدفوع للبنوك العاملة إلى مليار* *جنيه مصري** ومنح المصرف وديعة صفرية العائد قيمتها 3 مليار جنيه لمدة ثلاث سنوات.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشاذلي  القليبي*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

سياسي تونسي

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

عبدالرحمن حسن عزام

----------


## ابو طارق

*عبد الرحمن حسن عزام* 


*(**8 مارس**1893** ـ* *2 يونيو**1976**) أصبح في* *22 مارس**1945**الأمين العام** الأول* *لجامعة الدول العربية** في* *قمة أنشاص** و بقي أمينا عاما إلى عام* *1952**.*
*ويسمي جيفارا العرب لانه شارك في حروب كثيره منها حارب ضد الصرب في صفوف العثمانيون وروسيا وحارب الانجليز مع احمد الشريف السنوسي والفرنسيون وحارب ضد الطليان واحتل مع احمد صالح حرب* *و احمد الشريف السنوسي** الواحات المصريه*
*وانشاء الجيش المرابط خلال الحرب العالميه الثانيه و ساهم في صنع أول جمهوريه في العالم العربي* *الجمهورية الطرابلسية*
*من أصول ليبية، ولد في محافظة* *الجيزة**، ودرس الطب في* *مصر**. قاتل مع* *العثمانيين** في* *الحرب العالمية الأولى**، ثم سافر إلى* *ليبيا** ليشارك في القتال ضد الإيطالين، حيث أصبح مستشار* *الجمهورية الطرابلسية**. أسس القوات المرابطة و قادها إلى أن أصبح وزير للخارجية المصرية.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكسندر سولجنتين*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

روسي

ديكارت

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*'رينيه ديكارت'René Descartes ولد (* *31 مارس**1596** -* *11 فبراير**1650** ) يعرف أيضا بكارتيسيوس Cartesius* *فيلسوف**فرنسي** و* *رياضياتي** و* *عالم** يعتبر من مؤسسي الفلسفة الحديثة ومؤسس الرياضيات الحديثة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بارمنيدس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيلسوف يوناني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية عالم الاحياء العربي أحمد مستجير مصطفى ؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

*أحمد مستجير مصطفى* (1934 - 17 أغسطس 2006) عالم أحياء مصري متخصص في التقانة الحيوية، وشاعر. ولد مستجير في ديسمبر 1934 بقرية الصلاحات - محافظة الدقهلية - شمال مصر، وفي المرحلة الثانوية اهتم مستجير بكتب البيولوجيا؛ لأنه أحب مدرسها "خليل أفندي" الذي تخرج في كلية الزراعة، فأحب مستجير أن يلتحق بنفس الكلية، افتتن بأستاذه في الكلية عبد الحليم الطوبجي أستاذ علم الوراثة، فسلك ذات التخصص، وبلغت ثقة "الطوبجي" في مستجير "الطالب" أنه لما احتاج أن يكتب مذكرة للطلاب ولم يكن وقته يسمح بذلك أعطى الطلاب ما كتبه أحمد في المحاضرات. عمل مستجير مدرسا بكلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة سنة 1964، ثم أستاذا مساعدا عام 1971، ثم أستاذا سنة 1974، ثم أصبح عميدا للكلية من سنة 1986 إلى سنة 1995، ثم أستاذا متفرغا بها ، كما أنه عضو في 12 هيئة وجمعية علمية وثقافية، منها: مجمع الخالدين، والجمعية المصرية لعلوم الإنتاج الحيواني، والجمعية المصرية للعلوم الوراثية، واتحاد الكتاب، ولجنة المعجم العربي الزراعي، ومجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة، حصل على العديد من الجوائز، منها وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى وجائزتَـيْ الدولة التشجيعية والتقديرية.
*[عدل] مؤلفاته*

مقدمة في علم تربية الحيوان.دراسة في الانتخاب الوراثي في ماشية اللبن.التحسين الوراثي لحيوانات المزرعة.النواحي التطبيقية في تحسين الحيوان والدواجن.قصة الكم الكثيرة.المشاكل الفلسفية للعلوم النووية.الربيع الصامت.صراع العلم والمجتمع.صناعة الحياة.التطور الحضاري للإنسان.طبيعة الحياة.البذور الكونية.هندسة الحياة.لغة الجينات.الشفرة الوراثية للإنسان.طعامنا المهندس وراثيا.الجينات والشعوب واللغات.في بحور الشعر - الأدلة الرقمية لبحور الشعر العربي.عزف ناي قديم (ديوان شعر).مدخل رياضي إلى عروض الشعر العربي.هل ترجع أسراب البط؟ ( ديوان شعر).أحاديث الإثنين.في بحور العلم.القرصنة الوراثية.ثلاثة رجال في قارب.أفكار تافهة لرجل كسول.
*[عدل] كتب قام بترجمتها*

عصر الجينات والإلكترونات.الطريق إلى السوبر مان
*[عدل] مؤهلات علمية*

بكالوريوس كلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة، عام 1954م.
ماجستير في تربية الدواجن من كلية الزراعة جامعة القاهرة، عام 1958م.
دبلوم وراثة الحيوان من معهد الوراثة من جامعة إدنبرة، عام 1961م.
دكتوراه في وراثة العشائر من معهد الوراثة جامعة إدنبرة، عام 1963م.
زمالة الأكاديمية العالمية للفنون و العلوم.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سايروس  فانس*

----------


## khozam

امريكي

تحياتي والدي ابا طارق

----------


## khozam

هاينز فيشر

----------


## ابو طارق

*نمساوي * 

*وهو الرئيس النمساوي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كوفي  عنان*

----------


## khozam

غاني


وهو سابع امين عام للامم المتحدة

تحياتي

----------


## khozam

تريغفي لي

----------


## ابو طارق

*تريغفي هالفدان لي*

* (ويعرف اختصارا ب تريجفي لي،* *وبالنرويجية**: Trygve Halvdan Lie) (عاش بين* *16 يوليو**1896** -* *30 ديسمبر**1968**)**نرويجي** الجنسية أول من شغل منصب* *أمين عام**للأمم المتحدة** وذلك للفترة من* *1946** -* *1952**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كوزوموتو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياباني..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  ياباني * 

*وين السؤال* 

*معليش* 

*انا  اسئل* 

*العلامة  المجلسي  ((رض))*

*صاحب  (بحار الاتوار)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفواا عمو بس كنت ابغى اتاكد من اجابتي بالاول ...*
*اجابة السؤال الجديد:* 

*ايراني الجنسية...* 

*هو محمد باقر بن محمد تقي بن مقصود علي الشهير بالمجلسي*
* ولد في* *أصفهان** سنة 1027 هـ (119). نشأ شيخ المحدثين علامة العلماء المجلسي الأصبهاني في بيت علم وفضل وجلال، في كنف والده المقدس المولى محمد تقي المجلسي الذي كان يجمع بين الثقافات الدينية العالية والمكانة الروحية الممتازة، في بيت كان له الجاه العريض...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أحمد العجمي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

احمد العجمى كويتى من اصل بدون عراقى

----------


## المتحير

وين السؤال مريم المقدسة؟

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## مريم المقدسة

ماهى جنسية الادريسى

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو العالم* *العربي** الشريف الإدريسي* 

*و إسمه أبو عبد الله محمد بن محمد ابن عبد الله بن إدريس الصقلي ، وينتهي نسبه إلى* *سيدنا الحسن** بن* *الأمام علي بن أبي طالب** والسيده فاطمه الزهراء بنت سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله صلي الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم، ومن هنا جاء لقبه بالشريف لنسبه لرسول الله .*
*أحد كبار الجغرافيين في التاريخ ومؤسسين علم الجغرافيا، كما أنه كتب في التاريخ ، والأدب ، والشعر ، والنبات ودرس الفلسفة ، والطب ، والنجوم ،في* *قرطبة**.*
*ولد في مدينة**سبتة** جنوب* *اسبانيا** عام 493 هـ (1100 ميلادية) و مات عام 560 هـ (1166م) . تعلم في* *البيلق** و طاف البلاد فزار* *الحجاز** و* *مصر** . وصل سواحل* *فرنسا** و* *إنكلترا** . سافر إلى القسطنطينية وسواحل* *آسيا الصغرى** . عاش فترة في* *صقلية** ونزل فيها ضيفا على ملكها* *روجر الثاني** ، تركها في أواخر أيامه ، ليعود إلى بلدته* *سبتة** حيث توفي .*

*هو مغربي  بالنسبة الى مدينة  سبتة* 
*وسبتة هي مدينة مغربية تحتلها اسبانيا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*البير  كامو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ولد في الجزائر لكنه مؤلف وفيلسوف فرنسي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عبد الإله الملاح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عبد الإله مرعي بن محمد علي بك ابن* *مرعي باشا الملاّح** :*
* باحث ومترجم وصحفي**سوري*

----------


## looovely

ماجنسية الشاعر؟؟ 
محمد بن إبراهيم بن السرّاج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هو محمد بن إبراهيم ابن السراج المراكشي، المعروف بشاعر الحمراء، و الحمراء تطلق على مدينة مراكش، و يقال له بن إبراهيم، ولد في بيت متواضع، كان أبوه سراجا، أصله من هوارة، إحدى قبائل سوس، و مولده ووفاته بمراكش، و بعد دراسته في الكتاب القرآني، التحق بجامع بن يوسف، ثم إلى كلية القرويين، فاق أقرانه في اللغة و النحو و البلاغة و العروض، و القراءات و الفقه، و كان أبوه يريد منه أن يكون رجلا من رجال الدين، و لكنه كان يميل إلى الأدب و الشعر العربي.
اطلع على دواوين العصر العباسي، فأخذ يقول الشعر وهو في سن الخامسة عشرة، و كان مكثراً من نظم اللزوميات على طريقة المعرّي، برز في كل فنون الشعر و خصوصاً في المديح و الهجاء، كان يحب الدَّعة و التنعم بالملذَّات.

مغربي الجنسيه..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جنسية جابر بن حيان؟*

----------


## looovely

أعتقد عراقي
 اختلفت الروايات على تحديد أصله و مكان مولده فمن المؤرخين من يقول بأنه من مواليد الكوفة على الفرات ، ومنهم من يقول أن أصله من مدينة حران
إلياس زرهوني؟؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الياس زرهونى من اصل جزائرى

----------


## looovely

أجابتك صحيحة,,تم التقيم
               ضعي لنا سؤال

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عبد العزيز بو تفليقه.؟*

----------


## looovely

جزائري
  *    ماجنسية* *كلود ليفي ستروس؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلود ليفي شتراوس*



*بلجيكي الاصل* 



*يحمل الجنسية الفرنسية*

----------


## looovely

أجابتك صحيحه الوالد أبو طارق 
ماجنسية شوقي شعث؟؟

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

اتوقع انه فلسطيني
ان شاء الله صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*شوقي  شعث* 

*صحيح  جوابك ابنتي*

*مسرعة  بشويش*  

*فلسطيني من مواليد خان يونس  عام 1937* 


*السؤال* 

*ما هو اصل و الجنسية الخيرة* 

*رفيق الحريري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أصله لبناني من مواليد صيدا بجنوب لبنان*
*يحمل الجنسيتين* *اللبنانية**والسعودية*
*هذا اللي عندي*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## looovely

ننتظر تصحيح الوالد لاختي عيون ولتعذرني لوضع السؤال
      ماجنسية أكرم نشأت؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابك  صح  ابنتي* 

* عيون لاتنام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أكرم نشأت إبراهيم*

*عراقي* 

* أحد ابرز حقوقي العراق وباحث واديب مخضرم وعالم فاضل ومشهور في الاوساط القانونية ومن المثقفين الممتازين*

----------


## ابو طارق

ما هي جنسية  


ابراهيم خان

----------


## اسير الهوى

باكستاني

حسب توقعاتي يعني ههه

----------


## ابو طارق

*توقعاتك  غلط* 

*هو عربي*

----------


## looovely

سوداني
 إبراهيم خان ممثل سوداني الأصل ولد من أب سوداني وأم مصرية 
عاش في مصر ولم يحصل على الجنسية المصرية

----------


## looovely

جنسية أشرف برهوم؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*أشرف برهوم*  
*هو* *ممثل* *فلسطيني**،*  

*يعيش في قرية ترشيحا في الجليل شمال فلسطين مواليد* *1977** م*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


*انطونيو  بنديرس*

----------


## looovely

أسباني على حسب معلوماتي

----------


## looovely

خربطة بين الأسباني والمكسيكي:-) وعدلتها
جنسية لارس أونساغر؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* فيزيائي و كيميائي نرويجي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الشيخ الثائر صالح العلي ؟*

----------


## looovely

سـوري,,بنتظار تصحيحك اختي 
*جنسية سامي عبد القوي؟؟*

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

يمكن مصري

طيب ماهي جنسية اميشا باتل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللي بيجاوب عليه من الحين اقوله صح
<<<<مستعجله

----------


## ابو طارق

*اميشا باتل * 

*هندية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

* مي  زيادة*

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

صح خيو جوابك


طيب مي زيادة فلسطينية اسمها الا صلي ماري الياس زيادة
اتمنى الجواب يكون صح

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

طيب ماهي جنسية مصطفى كمال الدين اتاتورك؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابك  صح * 

*مي  زيادة* 

*فلسطينية* 


*وكمال الدين اتاتورك * 

*تركي* 


*ورح اعطيكي  تقييم  كبير   شوفي الرقم عندك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي جنسية * 


*ميشال  عفلق*

----------


## looovely

_سوري_
_ ولد في دمشق لعائلة متوسطة من الطائفة الأرثوذكسية  تلقّى تعليمه في المدارس الفرنسيه في سويا_

----------


## looovely

*جنسية السيد مرتضى الزبيدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو السيد مرتضى الزبيدي بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن عبد الرزاق بن عبد الغفار بن تاج الدين بن حسين بن جمال الدين بن إبراهيم بن علاء الدين بن محمد بن أبي العز بن أبي الفرج بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن علي بن ناصر الدين بن إبراهيم بن القاسم بن محمد بن علي بن محمد بن عيسى بن علي بن زين العابدين بن الحسين السبط.*
وهو علامة بالحديث واللغة العربية والأنساب ومن كبار المصنفين في عصره، ولد عام 1145 هـ، الموافق عام 1732م، في بلجرام وهي بلدة بالهند ونشأ في زبيد باليمن، ورحل إلى الحجاز، وأقام بمصر. وتوفي بالطاعون في مصر، عام 1205 هـ، 1790م.

لم اجد في البحث اي شيئ عن جنسيتة 

سوى انه ولد بالهند ويجد راي  يقول  انه  مصري 

ارجوا التصحيح 

وسؤالي  هو 

ما هي جنسية  

سلفادور الليندي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

رئيس تشيلي سابق

اتمنى انو صح

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ما جنسية فكتور هوجو؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرنسي* 
 
*ما هي جنسية* 
*سمير قصير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

*صحفي** وأستاذ* *لبناني** من أصل* *فلسطيني** وأمه* *سورية**. كان أستاذاً* *للعلوم السياسية** في* *جامعة القديس يوسف** في* *بيروت** و درس في* *جامعة السوربون** في* *باريس**. وهو من الداعاة* *للديمقراطية** ومعارضي التدخل* *السوري** في* *لبنان**، ويحمل الجنسية* *الفرنسية*.

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

تسلم اخوي على التقييم


طيب
ماهي جنسية نبيل فاروق؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*مصري* 


*ولد الدكتور نبيل فاروق رمضان في 9 فبراير من عام 1956 في مدينة (طنطا) المصرية،*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

نبيل فاروق كاتب وروائي مصري

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


*معن  بشور   اصله  وجنسيته الحالية*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

فتلت شوي والبحث اغلبه مقالات بقلمه

المهم هو لبناني الجنسية حاليا << حسب فهمي لليقريته

واصله يمكن تركي بما انو كان بالبرلمان التركي

راح اكثف البحث لا حقا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لبناني*
*الجنسية الحالية لااعلم*

----------


## looovely

_بحثت ولم أجد سوى مقالات كتبها_ 
_                          بس كأنو لبناني,,مابعرف_
_                           بنتظار تصحيحك والدي_

----------


## ابو طارق

*معن بشور* 

*تونسي الاصل * 

*وحاليا  يحمل الجنسية اللبنانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*فريد الاطرش* 

*الاصلية * 

* وعندما  توفى اي التي حملها*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*فريد الأطرش (1917 - 1974)   موسيقار* *مصري** من أصل* *سوري** ، نشأ و عاش في* *القاهرة**،* 

*ولد فريد الأطرش سنة 1910. عانى حرمان رؤية والده ومن اضطراره إلى التنقل والسفر منذ طفولته، من* *سوريا** إلى* *القاهرة** مع والدته هربا من الفرنسيين المعتزمين إعتقاله وعائلته إنتقاما لوطنية والدهم فهد الاطرش وعائلة الاطرش في الجبل الذي قاتل ضد ظلم الفرنسيين في جبل الدروز بسوريا . عاش فريد في القاهرة في حجرتين صغيرتين مع والدته عالية بنت المنذر وشقيقه فؤاد وأسمهان. إلتحق فريد بإحدى المدارس الفرنسية ((الخرنفش)) لكنه إضطر إلى تغيير اسم عائلته فأصبحت كوسا بدلاَ من الأطرش وهذا ما كان يضايقه كثيرا. ذات يوم زار المدرسة هنري هوواين فأعجب بغناء فريد وراح يشيد بعائلة الأطرش أمام أحد الأساتذة فطرد فريد من المدرسة. ثم إلحق بمدرسة البطريركية للروم الكاثوليك، إستنفدت والدته كل المال التي تملك وإنقطعت أخبار الوالد. فقررت الغناء في روض الفرح لأن العمل في الأديرة لم يعد يكفي فوافق فريد وفؤاد بشرط مرافقتها حيثما تذهب.*
*حرصت والدته على بقائه في المدرسة غير أن* *زكي باشا** أوصى به* *مصطفى رضا** في دخوله معهد الموسيقى. فعزف فريد وتم قبوله فأحس وكأنه ولد في تلك اللحظة. إلى جانب المعهد أصبح يبيع القماش ويوزع الإعلانات من أجل إعالة الأسرة. وبعد عام بدأ بالتفتيش عن نوافذ فنية ينطلق منها حتى إلتقى بفريد غصن والمطرب إبراهيم حمودة الذي طلب منه الإنضمام إلى فرقته للعزف على العود. أقام زكي باشا حفلة يعود ريعها إلى الثوار، أطل فريد تلك الليلة على المسرح وغنى أغنية وطنية ونجح في طلته الأولى. بعد جملة من النصائح إهتدى إلى* *بديعة مصابني** التي ألحقته مع مجموعة المغنين ونجح أخيرا في إقناعها للغناء وحده. ولكن عمله هذا لم يكن يدر عليه المال بل كانت أموره المالية تتدهور إلى الوراء. بدأ العمل في محطة شتال الأهلية حتى تقرر إمتحانه في المعهد ولسوء حظه أصيب بزكام وأصرت اللجنة على عدم تأجيله ولم يكن غريبا أن تكون النتيجة فصله من المعهد. ولكن مدحت عاصم طلب منه العزف على العود للإذاعة مرة في الإسبوع فإستشاره فريد فيما يخص الغناء خاصة بعد فشله أمام اللجنة فوافق مدحت بشرط الإمتثال أمام اللجنة وكانوا نفس الأشخاص الذين إمتحنوه سابقا إضافة إلى مدحت. غنى أغنية الليالي والموال لينتصر أخيرا ويبدأ في تسجيل أغنياته المستقلة. سجل أغنيته الأولى (يا ريتني طير لأطير حواليك) كلمات وألحان يحيى اللبابيدى فأصبح يغني في الإذاعة مرتين في الإسبوع لكن ما كان يقبضه كان زهيدا جدا.*
*إستعان بفرقة موسيقية وبأشهر العازفين* *كأحمد الحفناوي**ويعقوب طاطيوس** وغيرهم وزود الفرقة بآلات غربية إضافة إلى الآلات الشرقية وسجل الأغنية الأولى وألحقها بثانية (يا بحب من غير أمل) وبعد التسجيل خرج خاسرا لكن تشجيع الجمهور عوض خسارته وعلم أن الميكروفون هو الرابط الوحيد بينه وبين الجمهور. عرف فريد عادات جميلة وعادات غير مستحبة، فكان إتصاله بالقمار شيئا من تلك العادات السيئة، أدمن على لعب الورق حتى عود نفسه على الإقلاع، وعرف أيضا حبه للخيل. ذات يوم وفيما كان في ميدان السباق راهن على حصان وكسب الجائزة وعلم في الوقت عينه بوفاة أخته أسمهان في حادث سيارة فترك موت أخته أثرا عميقا في قلبه وخيل إليه أن المقامرة بعنف ستنقذه. تعرض إلى ذبحة صدرية وبقي سجين غرفته، تسليته الوحيدة كانت التحدث مع الأصدقاء وقراءة المجلات، اعتبر أن علاجه الوحيد هو العمل. وبينما كان يكد في عمله سقط من جديد وأعتبر الأطباء سقطته هذه النهائية، ولكن في الليلة نفسها أراد الدخول إلى الحمام فكانت السقطة الثالثة وكأنها كانت لتحرك قلبه من جديد وتسترد له الحياة، فطلب منه الأطباء الراحة والرحمة لنفسه لأن قلبه يتربص به، وهكذا بعد كل ما ذاقه من تجارب وما صادف من عقبات عرف حقيقة لايتطرق إليها شك وهي أن البقاء للأصح. توفي في مستشفى الحايك في بيروت إثر أزمة قلبية وذلك عام 1975 عن عمر 65 سنة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*ما هي جنسية  تاريا هاونين ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## looovely

> *ما هي جنسية تاريا هاونين ؟؟؟؟*



 
_          فلنديه_ 
_ماجنسية_
_  معتوق باحجري الكِندي_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم 

المهندس معتوق باحجري الكندي هو كيميائي وخبير جيلوجي سعودي

على الله انو يطلع صح

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*ما هي جنسية غريغوري بيرلمان؟؟؟*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

عالم رياضيات روسي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي جنسية مذيع قناة المنار* 

*عمرو ناصف*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

عمرو ناصف مذيع قناة المنار مصرى الجنسية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مصري 
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*عمرو  ناصف  مصري* 

*شكرا* 

*مريم المقدسة* 

*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## looovely

ماجنسية؟؟ 
علي عزالدين عبدالغني

----------


## ابو طارق

*علي عزالدين عبدالغني*

* عالم مصري*

* في* *علم الأحياء البحري** ولد في القاهرة بتاريخ 16 يونيو 1944م .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*ادريس السانوسي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اتوقع انو ليبي

جاري تكثيف البحث

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ليبي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية السفير جميل بن عبدالله بن منصور الجشي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ماهي جنسية السفير جميل بن عبدالله بن منصور الجشي ؟*



*سعودي ..*
*سفير* *السعودية** لدى* *إيران** من عام 1999 م إلى 2002*

----------


## looovely

_   ماجنسية_
_                                      نعوم تشومسكي_

----------


## ابو طارق

> _ماجنسية_
> 
> 
> _نعوم تشومسكي_



 

امريكي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


*الاخضر  الابراهيمي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

هو سياسي ودبلوماسي جزائري،

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ما جنسية رالف زنكرناجل Rolf Zinkernagel ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> ما جنسية رالف زنكرناجل Rolf Zinkernagel ؟؟؟؟؟



 

*سويسري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 

*صالح عبدالله  كامل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

كانه سعودي

جاري البحث

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اذا كان صح سعودي...

السؤال هو...

ما جنسية ميشيل عبيد؟؟؟

ولك تقييم مني عمو عجعودك

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ميشيل عبيد لبناني يعمل في مركز ابحاث لقضاء على مرض السرطان

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهي جنسيه سيمون حلبي؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماهي جنسيه سيمون حلبي؟



* هو ملياردير ورجل اعمال من أصل سوري** وهو تاجر عقار يحتل مركز متقدم بين اثرياء العالم بتروة تزيد على 2 مليار جنيه استرليني وله العديد من المشاريع الضخمة في أوروبا ونوادي وعقارات فاخرة .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أديسون براون؟*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

بريطانى

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*فريدرك  انجلس*

----------


## looovely

_روسي_ 
_ولد إنجلز عام 1820 في بارمن وهي مدينة من إقليم ريناني تابع لمملكة بروسيا. وكان والده صاحب مصنع. وفي 1838 _ 
_اضطر إنجلز لأسباب عائلية وقبل أن ينهي دراسته الثانوية لان يعمل مستخدما في مؤسسة تجارية في مدينة بريمن_

----------


## looovely

ماجنسية إسماعيل الشيخ علي؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*عراقي*

----------


## ابو طارق

ما هي جنسية 

دريد لحام

----------


## صدفة البحر

سوري

----------


## looovely

سوري
 هو ممثل وكوميدي سوري. ولد في دمشق عام 1945. درس العلوم الفيزيائية والكيميائية في جامعة دمشق، وعمل مدرساً في بلدة صلخد جنوب سوريا حتى 1959.

----------


## looovely

جون ارنست والكر ؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كيميائي وعالم احياء بريطاني

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هي جنسية الشاعر محمد الفيتوري؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوداني* 
*ولد عام 1936 بالسودان 
نشأ في مدينة الاسكندرية،هناك حفظ القرآن الكريم 

درس بالمعهد الديني بالاسكندرية ثم انتقل إلى القاهرة 
أكمل تعليمه بالأزهر كلية العلوم 
عمل محررا ً أديبا ًبالصحف المصرية والسودانية 
وعين خبيرا ً إعلاميا ً بالجامعة العربية1968- 1970 
عمل مستشارا ً ثقافيا ً في السفارة الليبية بإيطاليا 
شغل منصب مستشارا ً وسفيرا ً بالسفارة الليبية ببيروت 
ثم مستشارا ًسياسيا ً وإعلاميا ً بسفارة ليبيا بالمغرب 
يعتبر الفيتوري جزءا ً من الحركة الأدبية السودانية 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية*

*الشاعر  سعيد  عقل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*شاعر من لبنان ولد في بلدة زحلة عام 1912 ميلادي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*ما جنسية الشاعر احمد شاملو ؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  وبعدووو   عايش * 

*صار عمرو  (96)  سنه*

*ومن اسبوع كان يلقي شعر على التلفزيون*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> *ما جنسية الشاعر احمد شاملو ؟؟؟*



 
ايراني

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ما جنسية الممثل تيم حسن

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الممثل.... سوري

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*ما جنسية الرادود اسامة العطار؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن عراقي*
*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اخيتي عيون لا تنام الاجابة صحيحة

بانتظار سؤالك؟؟؟

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ابو طارق

ماهي جنسية  

علي غندور 



يتعلق السؤال  بشخص بالاردن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماهي جنسية 
> 
> علي غندور 
> 
> 
> 
> يتعلق السؤال بشخص بالاردن



 

*مدري اتوقع لبناني* 
*هو عمل كرئيس لشركة عالية للطيران في الاردن*
*ننتظر التصحيح ابو طااارق*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر تصحيحك والدنا ابو طارق يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*علي  غندور  لبناني  وشيعي  ايضا* 

*كانت له علاقات مميزة مع  ملك الاردن الراحل* 

*وقد  اتكل  علية في  ادارة  الطيران المدني  الاردني* 

*تستحق شذى  تقييم   مني   شخصيا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك الف عافية والدنا أبو طارق ( الله يتقبل منك صالح الاعمال )*

*سؤالي* 
*ماهي جنسية الفتاة جان دارك التي أعدمت حرقا في التاسعة عشر من عمرها ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *يعطيك الف عافية والدنا أبو طارق ( الله يتقبل منك صالح الاعمال )*
> 
> *سؤالي* 
> *ماهي جنسية الفتاة جان دارك التي أعدمت حرقا في التاسعة عشر من عمرها ؟*



*مناضلة فرنسيه...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المفكر فولتير؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرانسوا-ماري أرويه (**1694**-**1778**)*  
*عرف باسمه المستعار فولتير* 
*كان* *فليسوف*  * *وصحفي*  *   *فرنسي**.* 
*أكد في مجمل فلسفته أنه لايمكن لنا كأفراد، أن تكون لنا حريات فردية أساسية كحرية التعبير، اذا لم نتمكن من التدليل والتوثيق على معتقداتنا الشخصية.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة نموذجيه رااائعه..*
*ربي يعطيك الف عااافيه ابو طاارق..*
*تحياااااااااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الطبيب الجراح سلمان فائق ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عراقي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ما هى جنسية الشاعرة رابعة العدوية؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*عراقية* 

رابعة العدوية ، اسمها رابعة) مكناة ب(أم الخـير)، وهي بنت إسماعيل العدوي، ولدت في مدينة البصرة، ويرجح مولدها حوالي(100 هـ -718م)، وكانت لأب عابد فقير. ومات الأب و(رابعة) لم تزل طفلة دون العاشرة. ولم تلبث الأم أن لحقت به. فوجدت الفتيات(رابعة واخواتها) أنفسهن بلا عائل يُعانين الفقر والجوع والهزال. فذاقت (رابعة) مرارة اليتم الكامل، دون أن يترك والداها من أسباب العيش لها سوى قارب ينقل الناس بدراهم معدودة(معيبر) في أحد أنهار البصرة. خرجت لتعمل مكان أبيها ثم تعود بعد عناء تهون عن نفسها بالغناء. وبذلك أطلق الشقاء عليها وحرمت من الحنان والعطف الأبوي. وبعد وفاة والديها غادرت رابعة مع أخواتها البيت بعد أن دب البصرة جفاف وقحط أو وباء وصل إلى حد المجاعة ثم فرق الزمن بينها وبين أخواتها، وبذلك أصبحت رابعة وحيدة مشردة.. وأدت المجاعة إلى انتشار اللصوص وقُطَّاع الطرق.. وقد خطف رابعة أحد اللصوص وباعها بستة دراهم لأحد التجار القساة من آل عتيك البصرية، وأذاقها التاجر سوء العذاب.. ولم تتفق آراء الباحثين على تحديد هوية رابعة، البعض يرون أن (آل عتيق) هم (بني عدوة) ولذا تسمى العدوية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية * 

*محمد  الفايد*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

مصري *الجنسية*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

ماهي جنسية العالم انيشتاين؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ألبرت أينشتاين (**بالألمانية** 00 Albert Einstein) (عاش مابين* *14 آذار (مارس)**1879** إلى* *18 نيسان (أبريل)**1955**). عالم في* *الفيزياء** النظرية.*

* ولد في* *ألمانيا**، لأبوين* *يهودين**،*

* وحصل على الجنسيتين* *السويسرية**والأمريكية**.* 


*يشتهر آينشتاين بأنه واضع* *النظرية النسبية الخاصة**والنظرية النسبية العامة** الشهيرتين اللتان حققتا له شهرة* *إعلامية** منقطعة النظير بين جميع* *الفيزيائيين**، حاز في العام* *1921** على* *جائزة نوبل** في* *الفيزياء**. بعد تأسيس* *دولة إسرائيل** عرض على* *آينشتاين** تولي منصب رئيس الدولة في* *إسرائيل** لكنه رفض مفضلا عدم الإنخراط في* *السياسة** وقدم عرضا من عدة نقاط للتعايش بين* *العرب**واليهود** في* *فلسطين**. والوثيقة التي أرسلها أينشتاين تدل أنه كان بعيدا تماما عن معرفة الأمور* *السياسية** وتعقيداتها وبعيد عن أي معرفة بالأفكار* *الصهيونية** التي تقوم عليها* *إسرائيل**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 

*كوفي  عنان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جنسيته غاني أي من جمهورية غانا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير رئيس دولة إفريقية إسلامية عربيه فماهي جنسيته ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع انه سوداني

انتظر التصحيح


حتى اضع السؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  هو  رئيس  جمهورية  السودان* 

*جواب  صحيح*

*سوداني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 


*زاهية  سلمان* 


*المعروفة  بأم الطفل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## صدى الهمس

لبنانية .. يمكن

----------


## ابو طارق

> لبنانية .. يمكن



 


*صحيح   لبنانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية * 

*المطران كبوجي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سوري / حلب..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشيخ أحمد قبـلان..*

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

على مااظن لبناني


طيب جنسية
سماحة الدكتور احمد الوائلي(رحمة الله عليه)؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> على مااظن لبناني
> 
> 
> طيب جنسية
> سماحة الدكتور احمد الوائلي(رحمة الله عليه)؟؟؟



 

*الشيخ  احمد عبد الامير  قبلان  هم* 

*المفتي الجعفري الممتاز  في لبنان* 

*وهو لبناني  جنوبي  من قرية  ميس  الجبل*

----------


## ابو طارق

> على مااظن لبناني
> 
> 
> طيب جنسية
> سماحة الدكتور احمد الوائلي(رحمة الله عليه)؟؟؟



 

*وسماحة الدكتور الشيخ  احمد الوائلي  رحمه الله* 


*هو  عراقي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 


*سامي  الحناوي*

----------


## عنيده

_ولد في مدينة إدلب سنة 1898_

----------


## عنيده

_ما هي جنسيه صالح الدرازي ؟؟_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بحريني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الشاعر عبدالله القرمزي ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بحريني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية نوارة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية الرئيس دميتري آناتوليفيتش ميدفيديف ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*روسي   بامتياز* 

*هو  رئيس الجمهورية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية * 


* دينغ الور*

----------


## king of love

سوداني 
ما هي جنسي الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود ( أبو متعب ) حفظه الله ورعاه

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله  سؤال  صعب * 


*سعودي  وبامتياز *

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


* سلطان باشا  الاطرش*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبآآآ عموووو..*
*جنسيته سوري*
*هو قائد وطني ومجاهد للثورة وديانته درزيه..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جورج أنطونيوس؟*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ما اتوقع صح بس بحول


يمكن فلسطيني

----------


## ابو طارق

*جورج حبيب أنطونيوس (**1891**-**1941**) أول* *مؤرخ** للقومية العربية*


*صحيح  فلسطيني * 

*ويحمل الجنسية  البريطانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية * 


*نايف  حواتمة*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اتوقع  فلسطيني

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  فلسطيني * 

*جوابك  صح * 

*نريد  بعد كل  جواب * 

*سؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية* 

*فيصل  القاسم*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

اسفة لعدم وضع السؤال 
جنسيتة اعلامي سوري 
ماهي جنسية الطبيب العربي ابن النفيس ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*- الاسم: فيصل مؤيد القاسم**
- مكان وتاريخ الولادة: قرية الثعلة، مدينة السويداء 1961

- الجنسية: سوري/ بريطاني
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> اسفة لعدم وضع السؤال 
> جنسيتة اعلامي سوري 
> ماهي جنسية الطبيب العربي ابن النفيس ؟؟



 

عالم مسلم
**

الاسم:*أبو الحسن علاء الدين علي بن أبي الحرم القَرشي الدمشقي*اللقب:*ابن النفيس*ميلاد:*1213** م*وفاة:*17 ديسمبر**1288**م 687هجرية*أصل عرقي:*عربي*منطقة:*سوريا**ومصر*مذهب:*شافعي*نظام المدرسة:*مسلم سني**، طب نفيسي*الاهتمامات الرئيسية:*طب إسلامي**،* *تشريح**،* *علاج**،* *فقه**،* *شريعة**،* *قرآن**،* *علم الحديث**،* *علم الكلام**،* *فلسفة**،* *فلك**،* *جغرافيا*أعمال ملحوظة:*اكتشاف* *الدورة الدموية*تأثر بـ:*أبقراط**،* *أرسطو**،* *جالينوس**،* *الشافعي**،* *حنين ابن إسحاق**،* *الكندي**،* *الرازي**،* *الزهراوي**،* *ابن سينا**،* *الغزالي**،* *ابن زهر**،* *ابن طفيل*تأثر به:*الذهبي**،* *ابن كثير**،* *ابن خلدون**،* *ميخائيل سيرفيتوس**،* *وليم هارفي*
*أبو الحسن علاء الدين علي بن أبي الحرم القَرشي الدمشقي الملقب بابن النفيس ويعرف أحياناً بالقَرَشي بفتح القاف والراء نسبة إلى بلدة (القرَش) التي كانت بقرب دمشق. (**607هـ**/**1213**م،* *دمشق** -* *687هـ**/**1288** م،* *القاهرة**) هو* *عالم**وطبيب**عربي**مسلم**، له مساهمات كثيرة في تطور الطب، ويعد مكتشف* *الدورة الدموية الصغرى** ويعتبر من رواد علم وظائف الأعضاء في الإنسان، حيث وضع نظريات يعتمد عليها العلماء إلى الآن. عين رئيس* *أطباء** مصر. ويعتبره كثيرون أعظم شخصية طبية في القرن السابع الهجري.*

*نسبه ونشأته*

*ولد* *بدمشق** في* *سوريا** عام* *607هـ** على وجه التقريب ونشأ وتعلم بها وفي مجالس علمائها ومدارسها ، وقيل أن اسمه القَرشي نسبة إلى القرش، ذكر* *ابن أبي أصيبعة** أنها قرية قرب دمشق وتذكر* *دائرة المعارف الإسلامية** أنه ولد على مشارف* *غوطة دمشق**، وأصله من بلدة قُريشية قرب دمشق تعلم في* *البيمارستان النوري** بدمشق. كان*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية* 

*بشارة  واكيم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مصري*
* اسمه الحقيقي بشارة يواقيم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الثائر والشهيد  احمد زبانه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جزائري ..*
*واسمه أحمد زهانة..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أحمد زبانة*


* (إسمه الحقيقي: أحمد زهانة، ولد* *1926**)*

* هو شهيد* *جزائري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جاكسون بولوك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية * 

*   البابا بندكتس السادس عشر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *جاكسون بولوك*






رسام أمريكي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> 
> *البابا بندكتس السادس عشر*



 
*الماني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية جورج سارتون ؟*

*للمعلومية* 
*هو متخصص في العلوم الطبيعية والرياضية درس العربية في الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت 1931م-1932م، ألقى محاضرات حول فضل العرب على الفكر الإنساني*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماهي جنسية جورج سارتون ؟*
> 
> *للمعلومية* 
> *هو متخصص في العلوم الطبيعية والرياضية درس العربية في الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت 1931م-1932م، ألقى محاضرات حول فضل العرب على الفكر الإنساني*



 
*جورج  سارتون * 


*بلجيكي  الاصل *

----------


## ابو طارق

*هنري  كيسنغر* 


*ما هي جنسيته  الحالية * 

*وجنسيته  الاصلية*

----------


## أُخرىْ

هنري الفرد كيسنجر
جنسيته الحاليه هي الامريكيه
وجنسيته الاصليه المانيه
وهو أحد المع السياسين الامريكين

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية * 

*اغاتا  كريستي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أغاتا كريستي..
جنسيتها بريطانيه

----------


## ابو طارق

> أغاتا كريستي..
> جنسيتها بريطانيه



 
الجواب  صح  

اين السؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية * 


*شفيق  الحوت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فلسطيني من بلدة يافا..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السيد محمد بحر العلوم؟*

----------


## king of love

العراق

----------


## king of love

*هاري نايكست*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *هاري نايكست*



 

*سويدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*المطران مكاريوس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون قبرصي يوناني*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الاديب خليل السكاكيني ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *يمكن يكون قبرصي يوناني*
> *أنتظر التصحيح*



 
*الجواب  صحيح  100% * 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماهي جنسية الاديب خليل السكاكيني ؟*



 
*أديب فلسطيني* 

*خليل السكاكيني (**23 يناير**1878** -* *13 أغسطس* *عام 1953**) أديب ومرب* *فلسطيني* *مقدسي* *مسيحي** اهتم باللغة والثقافة العربية ويعتبر من رواد التربية الحديثة في الوطن العربي  الأمر الذي كان له أثر كبير في تعليم عدة أجيال. وكان عضوا في المجمع الغوي في القاهرة.*
*نشر له إثني عشر مؤلفا في حياته. عاش في فترات متلاحقة في كل من* *فلسطين**والمملكة المتحدة**والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**وسوريا**ومصر**. اعتقل في القدس أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وسجن في دمشق ولكنه تمكن من الخلاص من سجنه والتحق بقوات الثورة العربية. وفي طريقه للانضمام ليهم كتب نشيد* *الثورة العربية**. [2]*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*جورج  قرداحي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعلامي لبناني مقدم برنامج من سيربح المليون؟*
*وافتح قلبك..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*محمد واموسي*

----------


## ابو طارق

* صحفي مغربي من مواليد المغرب عام 1978، يعمل حاليا ضمن طاقم إذاعة مونت كارلو الدولية في باريس،حيث يقدم جولات ومواجز ، وحوارات وبرامج إخبارية ...
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*غسان بن جدو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صحفي تونسي في قناة الجزيرة القطرية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الصحفي حسن الراشدي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حسن الراشدي صحفي مغربي وهو مدير مكتب قناة الجزيرة في المغرب. اعتقلت السلطات المغربية حسن الراشدي وسحبت رخصته الصحفية بتهمة نشر أخبار كاذبة على خلفية تغطية أحداث سيدي إيفني التي حدثت في 7 يونيو 2008.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جوزيف فيولا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوزيف فيولا*

* لاعب كرة قدم هنغاري سابق ، و مدرب كرة قدم هنغاري سابق.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*عدنان مندريس*

----------


## looovely

*تُـــــــــــركي*
* رئيس وزراء تركيا طوال عقد الخمســيـنيـات* 
*تحــيــآآآآتي*

----------


## looovely

* ماجنسية العالم الفيزيائي والكميائي لارس أونساغر؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماجنسية العالم الفيزيائي والكميائي لارس أونساغر؟؟*



 

*نرويجي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 

*الاعب  ماجد  عبدالله  الاصلية   والحالية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سعودي الجنسية بس مادري إذا كان عنده جنسية ثانية*
*ننتظر الجواب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جنسيته السابقة   سوادني* 

*والده  احمد عبدالله  سوداني من مدينة بور سودان*

*هذا منقول  من الموقع الرسمي  لماجد عبدالله* 

*هذه مقابلة مع والد ماجد عبدالله*

*اولا أنا سوداني من مدينة بورتسودان سافرت للسعودية عام 1952 - حيث لعبت في أهلي جدة واستقر بي المقام في المملكة ثم قام صاحب السمو الامير عبد الله الفيصل بعقد قراني على أم ماجد وعبد الله – انتقلت بعد فترة من جدة الى الطائف – وهناك قمت بتدريب نادي ثقيف ثم انتقلت الى الرياض وتوليت تدريب فريق نادي النصر . 
كان ماجد في ذلك الوقت لم يبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره عندما بدأت أسمع من كثيرين بأن لي أبنا يجيد لعب الكرة التي كان يمارسها في الحواري – وجذبني فضولي كوالد أن اذهب ذات يوم لأراه على الطبيعة ومن دون أن يراني رأيته يلعب بطريقة ملفتة ، تمريرات سليمة – تسديد جيد مهارات مبكرة وعالية . 
وبعد فترة قال لي الأمير عبد الرحمن بن سعود وكان في ذلك الوقت مديرا للمنتخبات الوطنية (عندك ولد يلعب كرة بصورة جيدة ) ونريد أن نضمه للمنتخب – فأجبته حقيقة انه لاعب جيد ولكنه لم ينضم إلى أي ناد حتى الآن بسبب صغر سنه و الأهم لعدم حصوله على التابعية أي الجنسية بعد .. فقال لي : سيتم كل شيء بإذن الله . 
وبالفعل سافر ماجد ولعب في دورة تبريز وهناك برز بروزا سريعا أعجب به الأمير عبد الرحمن الذي قام بضمه بعد ذلك لنادي النصر والمنتخب الوطني بعد انتهاء إجراءات استخراج الجنسية وجواز السفر لينطلق بعد ذلك على نحو ما هو معروف الآن كجوهرة للعرب وكثير من الألقاب .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية الحالية  والسابقة*

*حارس مرمى الكويت المشهور* 

*احمد الطرابلسي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السابقه لبناني لانه من مواليد بيروت في لبنان* 
*الحالية كويتي حيث انه مقيم هناك..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *السابقه لبناني لانه من مواليد بيروت في لبنان* 
> 
> 
> *الحالية كويتي حيث انه مقيم هناك..*



 
*جواب  صحيح  100%*

----------


## looovely

*ماجنسية عالم الحيوان تشارلز روبرت داروين؟؟*

----------


## بيسان

> *ماجنسية عالم الحيوان تشارلز روبرت داروين؟؟*



 
*تشارلز روبرت داروين* (بالإنكليزية: Charles Robert Darwin) عالم حيوان، انجليزي الجنسية، اشتهر بنظرية التطور ومبدأ الانتخاب الطبيعي، حول نشأة الإنسان.

----------


## بيسان

> *ماجنسية عالم الحيوان تشارلز روبرت داروين؟؟*



*تشارلز روبرت داروين* (بالإنكليزية: Charles Robert Darwin) عالم حيوان، انجليزي الجنسية، اشتهر بنظرية التطور ومبدأ الانتخاب الطبيعي، حول نشأة الإنسان.

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ماجنسية الكاتب ( نجيب الكيلاني ) ؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ممكن يكون مصري*

----------


## شموع حور

> *ماجنسية الكاتب ( نجيب الكيلاني ) ؟؟*



*مصري الجنسية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*سعد الدين الحريري*

*الحقيقية*

----------


## شموع حور

_سعودي الجنسيه_

----------


## ابو طارق

> _سعودي الجنسيه_



 

*يحمل  الجنسية اللبنانية  ايضا  والجنسية السويسرية* 


*سعد الدين رفيق الحريري (**18 أبريل**1970** (1970-04-18) (العمر 38 سنة))، سياسي ورجل أعمال* *لبناني** -* *سعودي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

* عثمان احمد عثمان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مصري الجنسية* 
*وهو مهندس مصري؛ ساهم في بناء السد العالي، ومؤسس شركة المقاولون العرب، أكبر شركة مقاولات عربية في الستينات وحتى الثمانينات وصهر الرئيس* *أنور السادات*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الروائي والمخترع السير آرثر تشارلز كلارك ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بريطاني الجنسية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عالم الفضاء كريم كريموف*

----------


## شموع حور

> *عالم الفضاء كريم كريموف*



_روسي الجنسيه وولد  في باكو بأذربيجان_

----------


## شموع حور

_ما جنسية مكتشف البنسلين فلمنج ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسكتلندي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الرئيسة براتيبها باتيل ؟*

----------


## شموع حور

> *ماهي جنسية الرئيسة براتيبها باتيل ؟*



_ هنديه الجنسيه_

----------


## ابو طارق

*رجاء للجميع* 


*عند  وضع  الجواب   يرجى ان* 

*يوضع  سؤال *

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 


*احمد بن ماجد*

----------


## شموع حور

_عماني الجنسيه_
_سؤالي:_
_ما جنسية الرسام العالمي بيكاسو ؟_

----------


## looovely

* بيكاسو رسام أسباني*
* ماجنسية ؟؟*
*محمد الأمين باي*

----------


## شموع حور

_تونسي الجنسيه_

_ ما هي جنسية العداء اسافا باول؟_

----------


## looovely

> _تونسي الجنسيه_
> 
> _ما هي جنسية العداء اسافا باول؟_



*جاميكي*

----------


## looovely

*ماجنسية*
* المهندس والكيميائي ألفريد نوبل مخترع الديناميت؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سويدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية  اسمهان* 

*الاصلية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورية الجنسية* 
*مغنية درزيه من أصل* *سوري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية رجل الاعمال أشرف أبو الوفا مروان زوج منى ابنة  جمال عبد الناصر ؟*

----------


## شموع حور

> *ماهي جنسية رجل الاعمال أشرف أبو الوفا مروان زوج منى ابنة جمال عبد الناصر ؟*



_مصري الجنسيه_

----------


## شموع حور

_ما أصل جنسية أسمهان توفيق؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*جنسيتها الاصلية  الاساس فلسطينية* 

*تحمل الجنسية المصرية * 

*تعيش بالكويت  وحصلت على الجنسية الكويتية* 

*هذه  معلوماتي  عنها* 

*ارجوا التصحيح* 

*انتم اهل  الخليج  اعلم  مني* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية  الملياردير الشهير* 

*اوناسيس*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يونانية* 

*انتظر التصحيح ؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مليونير يوناني يعد من أغنى**رجال**العالم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية دافيد فيلو مؤسس مشارك ورئيس موقع* *الانترنيت* *ياهو** ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**

*أمــريــكـــي* 

*دافيد فيلو (**1966**لويزيانا**،* *الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية**)* 

*هو مؤسس مشارك ورئيس موقع* *الانترنيت**ياهو!**.*

*أسس بالاشتراك مع* *جيري يانغ** في شهر* *أبريل** عام* *1994** دليل الانترنيت*

* (دليل يانغس). وبعد سنة قاما مع بعض بتأسيس شركة ياهو!، يملك*

* الملياردير فايلو 6 بالمائة من أسهم الياهو، يقيم في الوقت في مدينة* *سان*

* فرانسيسكو**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

ماهي جنسية 

جاك فيلنوف

----------


## شموع حور

> ماهي جنسية 
> 
> جاك فيلنوف



_كندي_

----------


## شموع حور

_ماهي جنسية الاعب اديبايور لاعب الارسنال؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

إيمانويل شيي أديبايور 

، من مواليد 26 فبراير1985 في لومي في توغو ، لاعب كرة قدم توغولي.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*فرناندو  الونسو*

----------


## ام الشيخ

فرناندو الونسو بطل الفورمولا ون أسباني

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماهي جنسية جانكارلو فيزيكيلا  ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إيطالي الجنسية*
*سائق سباقات إيطالي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبو نصر منصور بن على بن عراق من علماء* *المسلمين** المختصين في* *الرياضيات** والفلك. جاءت شهرته من كونه الذي اكتشف* *حساب المثلثات** فماهي جنسيته ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إيراني الجنسية..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*علي سلمان* الأمين العام لجمعية الوفاق الوطني الإسلامية..

----------


## الحب خالد فيني

عراقي ماهي جنسية السائق لنس ارمسترونغ؟؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

امريكى 
ماهى جنسية الفرزدق

----------


## khozam

ولد في كاظمة في الكويت "حاليا" عام 38 هـ الموافق سنة658 م .و نشأ في البصرة

----------


## khozam

ما جنسية  مالك شباز ؟

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابو طارق

*مالكوم إكس* 

*أو*

* مالك شباز*

*امريكي ولد بمدينة ديترويت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*امين  دابو * 

*الاصلية    والحالية*

----------


## شموع حور

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> *امين دابو*  
> 
> *الاصلية والحالية*



_سنغالي/ سعوي_

----------


## شموع حور

_ما جنسية_ _ألبرت أينشتاين؟_

----------


## ام الشيخ

هومن أصل ألماني وكذلك حصل على الجنسيه الأمريكيه

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 



*نعمان الازهري*

----------


## شموع حور

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *نعمان الازهري*



_ لبناني_

----------


## شموع حور

_ما جنسية العالم ألفريد نوبل؟_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سويدي الجنسية*
* مهندس و كيميائي سويدي. اخترع الديناميت في عام 1867م*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الرئيس السابق جيمي كارتر ؟*

----------


## khozam

امريكي

----------


## khozam

ما جنسية الشاذلي بن جديد؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس سابق للجمهورية في الجزائر* 

*جزائري الجنسية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


*تيري  رود  لارسن*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يحمل الجنسية السورية 
بس مادري صح او لااا

----------


## ابو طارق

> يحمل الجنسية السورية 
> بس مادري صح او لااا



 
*خطأ*

*انه اجنبي وليس عربي*

*هو في الامم المتحدة مبعوث خاص* 

*تيري  رود  لاوسن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ربما يكون نرويجي الجنسية* 
* أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دولته  تحدها النرويج*


*جربي  مرة  ثانية* 


*بحرف  السين*

----------


## ام الشيخ

يمكن سويدي

----------


## ابو طارق

> يمكن سويدي



 



*مش  يمكن  لا  صحيح  و 100%*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الأديب والمربي خليل السكاكيني ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ماهي جنسية الأديب والمربي خليل السكاكيني ؟*


 أديب ومرب فلسطينيمقدسيمسيحي اهتم باللغة والثقافة العربية

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 


*بان كي  مون*

----------


## عنيده

*ولد بان كي مون تاريخ : 13يونيو 1944 في كوريا الجنوبيه . .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*زلماي خليل زادا * 

*الاصلية والحالية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الجنسيه الاصليه/من افغانستان (افغاني ) ديانته مسلم..*
*الحاليه / امريكي..وهو سفير للولايات المتحده الامريكيه*
*ودبلوماسي امريكي..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي  جنسية* 


*سايروس  فانس*

----------


## نورس الشرق

> *ماهي جنسية* 
> 
> 
> 
> *سايروس فانس*



امريكي الجنسية

ما هي جنسية جون فوستر دالاس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وزير الخارجية الأمريكي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي جنسية* 


*أمين معلوف*

----------


## ام الشيخ

امين معلوف أديب وصحافي لبناني ولد في بيروت في 25 فبراير1949 م، وامتهن الصحافة بعد تخرجه فعمل في الملحق الاقتصادي لجريدة النهارالبيروتية الشهيرة التي تعتبر من أهم الصحف اللبنانية.
في عام 1976 م انتقل إلى فرنسا حيث عمل في مجلة إيكونوميا الاقتصادية، واستمر في عمله الصحفي فرأس تحرير مجلة "إفريقيا الفتاة" أو "جين أفريك"، وكذلك استمر في العمل مع جريدة النهار اللبنانية وفي ربيبتها المسماة النهار العربي والدولي. 


أصدر أول رواياته الحروب الصليبية كما رآها العرب عام 1983 م عن دار النشر لاتيس التي صارت دار النشر المتخصصة في أعماله. ترجمت أعماله إلى لغات عديدة ونال عدة جوائز أدبية فرنسية منها جائزة الصداقة الفرنسية العربية عام 1986 م عن روايته ليون الإفريقي، وحاز على جائزة الجونكور، كبرى الجوائز الأدبية الفرنسية، عام 1993 عن روايته صخرة طانيوس. ومن أهم أعماله ما يلي:
الحروب الصليبية كما رآها العربليون الأفريقي سمرقندحدائق النورالقرن الاول بعد بياتريسصخرة طانيوس سلالم الشرق - موانىء المشرقالهويات القاتلة الحب عن بعد رحلة بالداسار بدايات

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماهي جنسية فيكتور هوغو؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فرنسي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي جنسية* 


*نقولا زيادة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مؤرخ عربي*
*جنسيته لبناني*
*واصله فلسطيني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*فلسطيني  الاصل  ولبناني الجنسية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية  البارون فون فلسباخ ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نـــمـــســـاوي*


*فلسباخ، البارون فون (1853 - 1929م). كيميائي نمساوي ورائد الإضاءة* 

*الصناعية. عرف أساسًا مخترعًا لضوء غاز سمي مستوقد فلسباخ.* 

*واخترع أيضًا سلك الأسميوم الرفيع*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*ماهي جنسية* بابلو بيكاسو ؟

----------


## ام الشيخ

-  *بابلو بيكاسو* فنان تشكيلى إسباني ولد سنة 1881

----------


## ام الشيخ

ماهي جنسية توماس إديسون

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ماهي جنسية توماس إديسون



* أمريكي*

*ولد توماس اديسون في ميلان في ولاية أوهايو في الولايات الأميريكية المتحدة في الحادي عشر من شهر شباط عام 1847 وتوفي اديسون في ويست أورنج في 18تشرين الأول عام 1903*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الرسام، والنحات، والمعماري، والعالم. ليوناردو دا فينشي ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

إيطالي

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ماهي جنسية الرسام، والنحات، والمعماري، والعالم. ليوناردو دا فينشي ؟*



*إيطالي*
ولد ليوناردو في بلدة صغيرة تدعى فينشي قرب فلورنسا بتوسكانا بأيطاليا.
ابن غير شرعي لعائلة غنية أبوه كاتب العدل وأمه فلاحة مماجعله يفتقد حنان الأم في حياته. في منتصف القرن الرابع عشر استقرت عائلته في فلورنسا والتحق ليوناردو بمدارس فلورنسا حيث تلقى أفضل مايمكن أن تقدمه هذه المدينة الرائعة من علوم وفنون ( فلورنسا كانت المركز الرئيسي للعلوم والفن ضمن إيطاليا).

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي وتستحقي مني على نشاطك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية جان دارك التي أعدمت حرقا لأتهامها من قبل قوات الاحتلال الانجليزي بالالحاد ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ماهي جنسية جان دارك التي أعدمت حرقا لأتهامها من قبل قوات الاحتلال الانجليزي بالالحاد ؟*



* فرنسية*
ولدت عام 1412 م بمدينة "دومريمي" شمال شرق فرنسا، وتوفيت عام 1431م في التاسعة عشرة من عمرها بمدينة "روون" في إقليم نورماندي شمال البلاد بإعدامها حرقا من قبل قوات الاحتلال و التي اتهمتها بالإلحاد. تعتبر جان دارك أبرز وجوه مقاومة الاحتلال الإنجليزي لقطاعات من بريطانيا أثناء حرب المائة عام، بين بريطانياوفرنسا (1337-1453).
ترجع شهرة جان دارك إلى نجاحها في رفع حصار قوات الاحتلال الإنجليزية عن مدينة "أورليانز" الفرنسية عام 1429؛ حيث استطاعت جان دارك لقاء الملك الفرنسي "شارل السابع" بمدينة "شينون" وأقنعته بالمهمة العسكرية التي نذرت نفسها لها وهي تخليص أورليانز من براثن الإنجليز.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي الله يقويك ياااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية نوري المالكي ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مكان الميلاد*بابل، العراق 
عراقي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية المعدوم سيد قطب ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ماهي جنسية المعدوم سيد قطب ؟*



 
*مصري*
*ولد في قرية "موشة" وهي إحدى قرى محافظة أسيوط بتاريخ 9 / 10 / 1906*

----------


## أموله

مصريــ ........

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية* 

*عمر  فروخ*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> 
> 
> *عمر فروخ*



*لبناني*
*ولد عمر بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن فروخ في بيروت (لبنان) عام 1906، وتوفي فيها* *عام 1987.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي جنسية* 


*جاكلين كينيدي  الاصلية  والحالية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون الجنسية الامريكة الحالية والسابقة كندية* 
*لست متأكدة مجرد تخمين*
*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحالية امريكية  صحيح* 

*اما السابقة* 

*ارجوا ان تبحثي اكثر* 

*واذا  لم تجدي الجواب  ساضع  معطيات* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جنسية  جاكلين كينيدي الاساسية  فرنسية* 


*واسمها الاصلي* 

*جاكلين بوفيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية* 

*سونيا غاندي*


*الحالية  **** والاصلية*

----------


## صفآء الروح

**
*جنسيتها الأصليه* *ايطالية*
*والحالية هندية*
*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ا تحتاج تصحيح  هي صحيحة* 

*اصلها ايطالي  والحالية هندية* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*نهضة احساس* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الرحاله ماركو بولو ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ماركو بولو (ايطالي)*
**

*ماركو بولو (**بالإيطالية**: Marco Polo، ولد في* *15 سبتمبر**1254** م في* *البندقية**،* *إيطاليا** وتوفي في* *8 يناير**1324**م في البندقية) هو تاجر ومستكشف من البندقية كان هو وأبوه نيكولو وعمه مافيو أول الغربيين الذين سلكوا* *طريق الحرير** إلى* *الصين** -والتي أطلق عليها اسم* *كاثاي**- وزار* *قوبلاي خان** أكبر ملوك* *إمبرطورية المغول** وحفيد* *جنكيز خان**. وقد دون رحلاته في كتابه إل ميليوني -وهو تصغير إيميليوني، اسم الشهرة لعائلة بولو- والذي يدعى أيضا رحلات ماركو بولو.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي نهضة احساس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الزعيم السابق مارتن لوثر كنج جونيور ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ماهي جنسية الزعيم السابق مارتن لوثر كنج جونيور ؟*



 *زعيم* أمريكي من أصول أفرقية 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح امريكي من اصول افريقيه يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

ما هي جنسية  

تشي غيفارا 

 الاصلية واللاحقة

----------


## جـــــــــوري

جنسيته الاصليه ارجنتيني كوبي
والجنسيه الاخرى امريكيه

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاصل ارجنتيني  صح* 


*اللاحق  امريكي   خطأ* 


*يوجد   فرصة ثانية  وبعدها   وتقييم  للجواب* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الجنسيه الاصليه : ارجنتيني
الجنسيه اللاحقه : كوبي

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي ابنتي* 

*جوري* 

*الاصلية  ارجنتيني    واللاحقة   كوبي* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

ننتظر الجديده

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*شوكت  شقير* 

*السابقة واللاحقة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> *شوكت شقير*  
> 
> *السابقة* 
> *سورية* 
> 
> *واللاحقة* 
> *لبنانية*



 :rolleyes:

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

ننتظر صحه الاجابه

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح ابني* 

*ابتسام السهم* 

*يعطيك العافية* 

*تم التقييم*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية السيد الشيخ حسين الحسيني وهو الولي المعروف بـ (بابا كال) ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*عالم الفيزياء* 

*رمال رمال*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماهي جنسية السيد الشيخ حسين الحسيني وهو الولي المعروف بـ (بابا كال) ؟*



 


*هو  تركي *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي العزيز*
*بارك الله فيك وبارك هاتين اليدين*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> *عالم الفيزياء*  
> 
> *رمال رمال*



 
السلام عليكم والدي أبو طارق
جنسية عالم الفيزياء / رمال رمال
لبناني
إن شاء الله يكون صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح ابنتي* 

*امنيات مجروحة* 

*العالم رمال رمال* 

*انه لبناني ومن جنوب لبنان ايضا* 

*ونفتخر بانه من المواليين * 

*رحمة الله  عليه* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي جنسية نابليون بونابرت ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يمكن فرنسي لانه قائد من قادتها .*
*ولد في كورسيكا..*
*او ايطالي لان اسرته من نبلاء ايطاليا ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو  فرنسي* 

*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اعتقد هوه أيطالي

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

ننتظر التصحيح  

حتى نضع  سؤال جديد


ابو طارق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_نابليون بونابرت فرنسي عذرا على التأخير_
_يعطيكم الف عافية_

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*تيري رود لارسن* 

*وما هي وظيفته*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

وظيفته نائب الامين العام للامم المتحده
جنسيته // امريكي ..
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  خطأ* 

*ارجوا البحث  اكثر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> *تيري رود لارسن* 
> *سوري* 
> 
> *وما هي وظيفته*
> *مبعوث للامم المتحده*



<<<انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف ايضا الجواب خطأ*  
*انه اجنبي وليس عربي*  
*ووظيفته ممثل الامين العام للامم المتحدة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه مبعوث الامين العام الخاص للامم المتحدة* 


*سويدي  الجنسية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 

*فيصل المقداد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان يشغل  منصب مندوب بلاده في الامم المتحدة* 

*دولة عربية  مشرقية*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

جنسية الدكتور فيصل مقداد ...
سوريه..

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*الدكتور فيصل المقداد* 

*من الجنسية السورية* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 


*جوري*


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية* 


*بان كي مون*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

كوريا الجنوبيه..

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح * 

*كوري جنوبي* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*جوري* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*اكرم الحوراني * 

*ومن هو وماذا كان منصبه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أكرم رشيد محيي الدين الحوراني ( سوري )*
*حصل أكرم الحوراني في تشرين أول 1950 على ترخيص لتأسيس الحزب العربي الاشتراكي وجعل مدينة حماه مقره الرئيسي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب صحيح* 

*اكرم الحوراني* 

*سوري الجنسية* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*غونار  يارنغ*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

جنسية غونار يارنغ 
نرويجي..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نرويجي,,

----------


## ابو طارق

*بناتي العزيزات* 

*جوري ****عاشقة المستحيل* 

*للاسف الجواب  خطأ* 

*ارجوا البحث مجددا* 

*وساقييم الاجابة الصحيحة  مضاعف*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> 
> *غونار يارنغ*



 صهيوني 

ماطلع معي بالبحث الا هذا

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو  اوروبي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

انشاء الله اجووبتي آلجآيه صحيحه 

ننتظر الأسئله

----------


## ابو طارق

*غونار  يارينغ* 

*جنسيته * 

*سويدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي الجنسية الاصلية* 

*للسفاح* 

*احمد الجزار*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*طلع معاي انه حكم فلسطين وكانت ولادته  في البوسنة يعني بوسني*

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم  اصله  بوسني

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*احمد بن الجزار*

*ملاحظة ليس احمد الجزار السفاح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*معلومة  عنه* 

*هو من بلاد  المغرب العربي*

*وهو طبيب*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> *احمد بن الجزار* 
> 
> *ملاحظة ليس احمد الجزار السفاح*



ابن الجزّار


هو أبو جعفر أحمد بن إبراهيم أبي خالد القيرواني، ولد بالقيروان وتوفي فيها سنة 369 هجرية، اشتهر بالطب

هو أبو جعفر أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي خالد القيرواني، المعروف بابن الجزار، طبيب مغربي مشهور. ولد بالقيروان في أسرة اشتهر أفرادها بالطب، وتخرج على إسحاق بن سليمان الإسرائيلي، وتوفي بالقيروان سنة 369 هـ.ترجم له صاعد الأندلسي وابن أبي أصيبعة، قال صاعد: (كان حافظاً للطب، دارساً للكتب، جامعاً لتأليف الأوائل حسن الفهم لها). وقد نال شهرة تجاوزت حدود بلاده، فكان طلاب الأندلس يتوافدون إلى القيروان لتحصيل الطب عليه وذكر له عدة مصنفات أشهرها: (زاد المسافر) الذي إلى اللاتينية قسطنطين الإفريقي، (الاعتماد) في الأدوية المفردة، (البغية) في الأدوية المركبة

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*عاشقة المستحيل*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:amuse:  

ننتظر

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية المبعوث الاوروبي*

*خافيير سولانا*

----------


## حلاالكون

أسباني الجنسية
أو 
بريطاني الجنسيه <<<<أتوقع هذي

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو اسباني الجنسية* 

*صحيح* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*حلا الكون* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية الرئيس الراحل محمد نجيب ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مصري* 

*وكان ظابط كبير في الجيش المصري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*محمد البرادعي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مصري الجنسية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي جنسية آن دونهام* ( للمعلومية هي والدة رئيس حالي ) ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امريكية ..*
*هي ام الرئيس الامريكي باراك اوباما*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عبد المجيد الشريدة اشتغل وزيراا ونائبا؟

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أردني الجنسية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كونراد تسوزه* مخترع أول كمبيوتر في العالم المسمى Z3 في عام 1941 فماهي جنسيته ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو  من الجنسية* 

*الماني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*داغ هامرشيلد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سويدي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية العالم الأثري الكبير سليم حسن ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مصري الجنسية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الفيلسوف موريس ميرلو بونتي..؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *الفيلسوف موريس ميرلو بونتي..؟*



*فرنسي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية  المطران* 

*حنا  عطالله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فلسطيني أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## القزويني

فلسطيني


____تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *ما هي جنسية المطران* 
> 
> 
> *حنا عطالله*



*فلسسسسسسسطيني*

----------


## الباسمي

*ما هي جنسية المطران*  


*حنا عطالله*  
فلسطيني

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *ما هي جنسية المطران* 
> 
> 
> *حنا عطالله*



فلسطيني

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  جنسية  المطران * 

*حنا عطاالله * 

*فلسطيني* 

*كل الاجوبة  صحيحة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية* 

*المطران  الاريون  كبوجي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فلسطينني ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*المطران  الاريون كبوجي* 

*نعم انه  فلسطيني* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*ابو طارف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*البابا  الراحل* 

*بولس  السادس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يمكن يكون روماني 

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  خطأ* 

*ارجوا المحاولة  ثانية*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*يمكن الماني,.....؟؟؟*

*بانتظار التصويب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا  خطأ * 

*ارجوا البحث اكثر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ايطالي..*

----------


## القزويني

هو من بولندا 


_________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*واخيرا * 

*نعم  انه ايطالي * 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء * 

*ولكل مجتهد  نصيب * 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

> هو من بولندا 
> 
> 
> 
> _________تحياتي



 
اهلا  عزيزي 

القزويني 

يوحنا بولس الثاني  ((بولندي)) 

 بولس الثاني   هو (( ايطالي ))

اشكرك على مرورك 

مع كامل تحياتي 

ابو طارق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية رائد الفضاء يوري ألكسيافيتش جاجارين ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سوفيتي الجنسية ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ماهي جنسية رائد الفضاء يوري ألكسيافيتش جاجارين ؟



* رائد فضاء سوفيتي*

----------


## القزويني

بداية حياته
ولد يوري لأسرة فقيرة في كلوشينو بالقرب من غزاتسك منطقة غرب موسكو في روسيا ، وقد تم إعادة تسمية مسقط رأسه بإسمه سنة 1968 تكريماً له . كان والده نجاراً ، 

روسي من الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا



________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح أختي شذى الزهراء ووردة محمدية والإجابة الدقيقة والمحددة كانت لأخي القزويني يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم* 
*السؤال*
*ما جنسية* 
*عبد القادر الحسيني*



*_____تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *السؤال*
> *ما جنسية* 
> *عبد القادر الحسيني* 
> 
> 
> 
> *_____تحياتي*



اتوقع فلسطيني  :noworry:

----------


## القزويني

السلام عايكم 
صحيح اختي 
وردة محمدية

لك الف شكر للمجهود
سيتم التقيم

___________تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
لكم هذه الباقة من المشاهير

عبد الحسين عبد الرضا : كويتي من أصل.............
- سعاد عبدالله : كويتية بالتجنيس من أصل.......
- حياة الفهد : كويتية من أصل................
- مريم الصالح : كويتية من أصل..........
- مريم الغضبان : كويتية من أصل ..............

__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*السلام عليكم*
*لكم هذه الباقة من المشاهير*
*عبد الحسين عبد الرضا : كويتي من أصل.ايراني* 

*- سعاد عبدالله : كويتية بالتجنيس من أصل  عراقي*

*- حياة الفهد : كويتية من أصل   عراقية -*

* مريم الصالح : كويتية من أصل  ايراني*

*- مريم الغضبان : كويتية من أصل   عراقي*


*ارجوا التصحيح *

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية * 

*سوزان مبارك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مصرية بريطانيه..*
*والدها مصري وامها من ويلز في بريطانيا.*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *مصرية بريطانيه..*
> *والدها مصري وامها من ويلز في بريطانيا.*



 
*نعم الجواب صحيح ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*تحمل الجنسيتين  المصرية والانجليزية* 

*والدها مصري وامها انجليزية  من ويلز* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

وين السسسسسسؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*الممثل* 

*شون كونري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أسكتلندي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية الشهيد يحيى عبد اللطيف عياش ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشهيد المهندس*

*فلسطيني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 
*ديتليف ميليس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وكيل نيابه (الماني..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي جنسية توماس مور؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إنجليزي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية الثوري الراحل فلاديمير ألييتش أوليانوف المعروف ب (لينين) ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

روسي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح حبوبه تشكري عالمجهود والنشاط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية الرسام العالمي المشهور سلفادور دالي ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*أسباني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية  لاعب التنس العالمي* 

*رفائيل نادال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أسباني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي جنسية المؤلف والمفكر أبو بكر غاييغو الذي اعتنق الاسلام وماهي جنسية زوجته ببيانا روشكو التي لحقت به بالاسلام ؟

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أسباني
 بولونيه

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاستمرار المسابقات وحلاوتها* 

*اتمنى من الجميع وضع اسئلة* 

*عندما يكونوا متأكدين من ان الجواب صحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  جنسية* 

*سيغموند فروويد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> أسباني
> بولونيه



جواب صحيح هو اسباني وزوجته بولونية

يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي حساسة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *ما هي جنسية* 
> 
> 
> 
> *سيغموند فروويد*



*نمساوي* 
*و هو* *طبيب* *نمساوي،* *عصبي** و مفكر حر. يعتبر مؤسس* *التحليل النفسي**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ماهي جنسية الطبيب النفسي كارل غوستاف يونغ ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*سويسري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي جنسية* 

*البحار العربي المشهور* 

*احمد ابن ماجد*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الموسوعه الحره تقول 
إماراتي!!>> أول مره أسمع؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وأنا شفت نفس جوابك عزيزتي أنه ملاح إماراتي في ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة*
*ولقيت في موقع ثاني مع البحث انه رحالة عماني* 
*ولقيت في موقع ثالث أنه من مواليد نجد في قلب شبة الجزيزة العربية*
*ولقيت في موقع رابع أنه ولد في جلفار المعروفة حاليا برأس الخيمة*  

*ننتظرتصحيح والدي ابو طارق*

----------

